# News - Doom 3: PC-Games-Wertung



## Administrator (4. August 2004)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,328708


----------



## maks (4. August 2004)

hm..ich finds besser als Far Cry, oder zumindest gleich gut!


----------



## derschnorckel (4. August 2004)

90 % . Damit bin ich zufrieden. Zwar bin ich etwas davon enttäuscht, dass einem im freien einfach so die luft ausgeht und es keine Fahrzeuge gibt, aber hauptsache es ist gruselig und dauert lange, um es durchzuspielen. Ich werde mir das Spiel am ersten Tag kaufen. Mit 90 % hatte ich auch gerechnet, weil das  Spiel keine Innovationen  mit sich bringt.


----------



## Blasius (4. August 2004)

SYSTE909090M am 04.08.2004 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Prima, jetzt hat das Gezeter der Prozent-Junkies endlich ein Ende. 

Obwohl... dafür kommen jetzt die DOOM³-Fankiddies auf den Plan: *"WAS DOOM 3 NUR 90 % IHR SEID DOCH VON GABE NEWELL GEKAUFT SCHEISS PCG"* oder so ähnlich. 

Naja. *seufz*


----------



## skycamefalling (4. August 2004)

maks am 04.08.2004 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> hm..ich finds besser als Far Cry, oder zumindest gleich gut!



wo haste das her?!

a. ists nicht draussen?!!!
b. bist du doch mit sicherheit unter 18


----------



## Exkalibur (4. August 2004)

Blasius am 04.08.2004 12:22 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTE909090M am 04.08.2004 12:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Böser böser GABE NEWELL ne ne ne Böse Böse


----------



## Thomas_Weiss (4. August 2004)

Blasius am 04.08.2004 12:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Obwohl... dafür kommen jetzt die DOOM³-Fankiddies auf den Plan: *"WAS DOOM 3 NUR 90 % IHR SEID DOCH VON GABE NEWELL GEKAUFT SCHEISS PCG"* oder so ähnlich.



LOL, bestimmt. Aber genauso werden Leute laut werden, die sagen: Wieso bekommt ein Ballerspiel, das nur gute Grafik bietet und nichts sonst, eine 90%? Die Wertungsdiskussion hat noch lange kein Ende, wenn erst mal jeder das Spiel gespielt hat und seine Meinung öffentlich machen will... ;o)


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. August 2004)

maks am 04.08.2004 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> hm..ich finds besser als Far Cry, oder zumindest gleich gut!



Arg. Die Welt wird untergehen. Rebellion. Wie kann man das Spiel auch nur so runtermachen. Nur 90% das kann es ja nicht sein. Das ist ja schon fast gleichbedeutend mit einer Kaufwarnung. 
Nur weil da die magische Zahl von 90% ist, hat sich Doom 3 nun nach dem Text so sehr gewandelt und ist ein ganz anderes Spiel geworden.


----------



## Brainsucker88 (4. August 2004)

Naja, ich finde es vielleicht etwas zu hoch bewertet... ich bin immer noch geschockt, weil die gewalt nicht so hoch ist, zu viele gegner (ballerorgie) und vor allem die hardwareanforderungen!

stay (sic)


----------



## Milloud (4. August 2004)

Thomas_Weiss am 04.08.2004 12:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Blasius am 04.08.2004 12:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum muss jedes Actionspiel aussehen wie Far Cry?!? Warum muss ich jetzt in jedem Shooter mindestens ein Fahrzeug steuern? Und warum muss Doom3 ein Taktikshooter sein? Man soll Doom3 als Doom3 bewerten und nicht ein Far Cry oder Battlefield draus machen. Die PCG vergleicht Äpfel mit Birnen.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (4. August 2004)

Welche Einzelwertung hat nun eigentlich der MP-Part bekommen? Für mich einer der wichtigsten Elemente des Spiels. Schließlich ist es ja bekannt das gescriptete Games (D³ scheint logischerweise wohl eins zu sein) meistens nach dem 3. mal durchspielen in der Ecke landen, siehe AVP und Co. IMO hören sich die ganzen negativ Punkte so an als hätte man Quake 2 ins D³ Universum verfrachtet, bereits das Beben kränkelte an den beschriebenen Mängeln.  Ich hoffe nur das es im Laufe des Spiels nicht zu monoton wird. Naja, am Samstag weiß ich es hoffentlich genauer.

Damit bleibt dann wohl Far Cry ATM die PCG-Shooter Referenz...wenn da nur mal der verdammte MP-Part Spaß machen würde...ich weiß nicht wie oft ich da schon ausgetickt bin    .

Regards, eX!


----------



## Bono333 (4. August 2004)

Thomas_Weiss am 04.08.2004 12:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Blasius am 04.08.2004 12:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das hab ich mir auf den ersten Blick auch gedacht. Aber eigentlich ist mir das sowas von egal, obs nun 100 oder 10 Prozent bekommt.. *g*


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. August 2004)

Thomas_Weiss am 04.08.2004 12:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Blasius am 04.08.2004 12:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Problem ist da viel mehr, daß die Leute das Game noch gar nicht gespielt haben, aber sich dennoch über eine Wertung aufregen.


----------



## Jay-Py (4. August 2004)

Na 90% ist doch eine Runde Sache. Auch wenn Innovationen fehlen (mal ehrlich, welcher Shooter bietet denn wirklich etwas vollkommen Neues) denke ich, wird es eine Menge Spass machen.

Zwar wird das Spiel sicherlich eher wegen des Hypes "Doom" die Lorbeeren einheimsen, aber stört uns das ??? Mich jedenfalls nicht.

Da Momentan eh der WW2 an alle Ecken und Kanten bevorzugt wird, tut es doch noch einmal richtig gut, sich durch einen Sci-Fi-Horror-Shooter zu ballern.

Schlußendlich macht sich eh jeder sein eigenes Bild davon, und das soll auch so bleiben.


----------



## Vordack (4. August 2004)

Brainsucker88 am 04.08.2004 12:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ich finde es vielleicht etwas zu hoch bewertet... ich bin immer noch geschockt, weil die gewalt nicht so hoch ist, zu viele gegner (ballerorgie) und vor allem die hardwareanforderungen!
> 
> stay (sic)



a) Die Gewalt is okay
b) Hey Leute 90%!!! Das ist doch Wahnsinn für ein Spiel daß
   a) Keinerlei Innovation bietet
   b) einen dürftigen MP hat (ja, es gibt schon Patches und änderungen und   
        coop per Mod)
c) nur in Innenlevels spielt
d) wirklich *nur* ein Ballershooter ist ohne "schnichschnack"

Soll Doom3 98% bekommen? Für gewisse Sachen müssen auch abstriche gemacht werden und dass muss ID auch klar gewesen sein beim Programmieren, aber in dem was D3 ist (ein 100%iger Shooter) ist es wohl ungeschlagen!

Amen


----------



## MrMyagi (4. August 2004)

SYSTEM am 04.08.2004 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Also ich finde das Game hat zurecht  die 90% bekommen. Denn zu
:  Far Cry   fehlt dem Game noch etwas !!! Geile Grafik  und düstere Atmosphäre  ist nicht alles  !!


----------



## Atropa (4. August 2004)

Nali_WarCow am 04.08.2004 12:26 schrieb:
			
		

> maks am 04.08.2004 12:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du sagst es, ich habe gerade mein Doom3 bei Okaysoft storniert !!!!!11111eins


----------



## Bonkic (4. August 2004)

Nali_WarCow am 04.08.2004 12:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Thomas_Weiss am 04.08.2004 12:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




doch , die haben sicher aller die alpha durchgespielt.


----------



## Gerry (4. August 2004)

Nachdem was ich bis jetzt über das Spiel gelesen habe, geht die Wertung voll in Ordnung. Aber in 1-2 Wochen kann ich mir mein eigenes Bild machen.


----------



## circaboy (4. August 2004)

skycamefalling am 04.08.2004 12:23 schrieb:
			
		

> maks am 04.08.2004 12:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mein Freund hat Doom3 seit gestern durch also bitte....


----------



## Malcom (4. August 2004)

circaboy am 04.08.2004 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> skycamefalling am 04.08.2004 12:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Verpfeift ihn nicht bei der Polizei?
Ne im ernst, hat der seine Importversion so schnell bekommen?
Schließlich ist Doom3 auch in den U.S.A erst sei gestern draußen.

Wobei, es gibt immer Händler, auch in Deutschland, die ihre Waren gewissen Stammkunden auch schon mal ein paar Tage vor Release aushändigen.
(War bei mir z.B. bei Black & White so..)


----------



## aph (4. August 2004)

Milloud am 04.08.2004 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum muss jedes Actionspiel aussehen wie Far Cry?!? Warum muss ich jetzt in jedem Shooter mindestens ein Fahrzeug steuern? Und warum muss Doom3 ein Taktikshooter sein? Man soll Doom3 als Doom3 bewerten und nicht ein Far Cry oder Battlefield draus machen. Die PCG vergleicht Äpfel mit Birnen.


Warum die PCG? Eher die Käufer oder?

Meine Güte, freut euch doch, wenn nicht jedes Spiel gleich ist.
Doom war schon immer und nun wieder IST "nur" ein Ballerspiel. Aber WAS für eins! 

Unter den simplen linearen Ballerorgien ist Doom nun mal der King und wird es auch wieder sein. Und wenn es dann auch noch lang ist - super. Bekommt man doch was für sein Geld. Nicht so wie bei Max Payne zB.

Übrigens bietet die Grafik durchaus einige Innovationen - schließlich wirken die Innenräume ja erstaunlich lebendig, selbst wenn niemand drin ist bzw. zu sein scheint (bis auf die seltsame Vorliebe für die Farbe Schwarz ^^).
Schade, dass man dafür einen High-End-PC braucht.


----------



## Takeshii (4. August 2004)

Die Wertung von 90% finde ich absolut ok. Mehr wäre für so ein Spiel nicht drin gewesen...
Mit der Grafik-Wertung bin ich allerdings nicht ganz einverstanden. Denn wie befürchtet gibt es zwar etliche tolle Effekte, der Gesamteindruck ist aber eher schlecht. So wirkt alles sehr steril und künstlich, die Texturen sind furchtbar unscharf und die Sichtweite ist so gering, dass es schon nach kurzer Zeit auf die Nerven geht. Außerdem sind die Level extrem dunkel, was ja nicht weiter schlimm ist, aber auf die Dauer doch seeeehr eintönig. 
Die extremen Einschränkungen bei der Sichtweite haben dann natürlich auch negative Auswirkungen auf das Leveldeign, denn alles sieht gleich aus...   
Hört sich vielleicht ein wenig bescheuert an, aber bei einem Spiel, bei dem die Grafik eigentlich das einzige Zugpferd ist, sollte man mehr erwarten, besonders bei den immensen Hardware-Anforderungen.
Man hätte vielleicht die Bumpmapping- und Shaderdichte etwas verringern sollen. Somit wäre deutlich besseres Level-Design möglich gewesen.
Wie auch immer. Der gesamt-Eindruck ist aber sehr positiv (tolle Athmosphäre).  

p.s. Fragt sich nur, ob die Händler noch Ärger kriegen, die das Spiel jetzt schon deutlich vor dem eigentlichen Release anbieten...  :-o 
Mir ists egal - hab natürlich zugeschlagen.


----------



## spassiger (4. August 2004)

Brainsucker88 am 04.08.2004 12:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ich finde es vielleicht etwas zu hoch bewertet... ich bin immer noch geschockt, weil die gewalt nicht so hoch ist, zu viele gegner (ballerorgie) [...]


Die Gewalt ist dir nicht hoch genug, aber dafür gibt's zu viele Gegner? Was bist du denn für einer?


----------



## Salvador (4. August 2004)

aph am 04.08.2004 12:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Milloud am 04.08.2004 12:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Unter den simplen linearen Ballerorgien ist Doom nun mal der King und wird es auch wieder sein. Und wenn es dann auch noch lang ist - super. Bekommt man doch was für sein Geld. Nicht so wie bei Max Payne zB.



nur finden halt nicht alle leute simple ballerorgien sonderlich spannend. die wertung wird schon ok sein, technisch revolutionäres spiel mit perfekter anpassung an die zielgruppe. damits mehr punkte bekommen hätte hätten einfach noch zusätzliche features reingehört die auch "anspruchsvollere" spieler ansprechen. ich werds mir zum beispiel nicht kaufen weil ich es mir einfach zu fad vorstell immer nur durch die levels zu rennen und monster abzuballern. aber jedem das seine


----------



## Weeper_1 (4. August 2004)

Wie sagt man so schön "Liebe macht blind" selbst mit einer 0% Wertung würde ich mir Doom3 kaufen.. denn "Alte Liebe rostet nicht" 

Da ich momentan ein kleines Techtelmechtel mit Doom2 habe rostet da noch weniger, das ganze glänzt wie polierter Edelstahl!!!

Das Einzige was meine Freude etwas trübt ist, dass ich darauf 12 Jahre gewartet habe.. 12 Jahre lol ich bin also 12 Jahre älter geworden und spiele immernoch PC Spiele.. 12 freakin Jahre  MUHAHAHAHA


----------



## Hammond (4. August 2004)

> + Ballerspaß am laufenden Band ohne Langweil-Passagen





> + Schnörkelloses und actionreiches Spiel-Design macht Ballerfreunde glücklich



Sagen die beiden Pluspunkte nicht das Selbe aus?


----------



## Brainsucker88 (4. August 2004)

spassiger am 04.08.2004 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Brainsucker88 am 04.08.2004 12:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tja, ich bin ein verrückter maggot   die scheiss gewaltdarstellung, wie in far cry auch, stört mich, man sieht einschusslöscher aber zerstückeln, wie in hl2, kann man sie nicht... mir wäre es mit den zu vielen gegnern egal gewesen, wenn es eher ein massenschlachten werden sollte, aber die medien sagten immer das es horror sein sollte und wenig gegner um die spannung zu erhalten... is eh egal, ich habe GeForce 2 MX ^^


----------



## Musashi (4. August 2004)

Naja, FarCry war genausowenig eine Innovation wie Doom3 ... nur sieht Doom3 um Welten besser aus, und dürfte wenn alles nach Plan läuft auch relativ bugfrei sein, aber das ist scheinbar schon lange kein Kriterium mehr.
Ich denke bei der FarCry Wertung spielte auch eine Rolle, daß es ein shooter aus deutschen Landen ist/war ...

Anyway - ich freue mich auf Freitag, da kommt meine US mit Soundtrack


----------



## ComboX (4. August 2004)

Leider offenbart auch die Grafik auf den 2. Blick einige kleine Schwächen. So sind zum Beispiel Köpfe extrem eckig uns sehen aus wie aus 2001. Zudem ist das Leveldesign nicht grade abwechslungsreich. Die KI ist vieleicht tadellos aber das stellt sie auch nicht vor eine Herausforderung. Die Gegner springen ja eh höchstens mal zur Seite. Im Team operierende Gegner ala FarCry? Fehlanzeige. 

Mein Fazit: 
Doom³ lebt vom Kult. Inzwischen gibt es weit bessere Shooter und IMO sollte die Wertung im mindestens 5-10% nach unten korriegiert werden. Schöne Grafik ist nicht alles. Und alles andere bei dem Spiel ist einfach altbacken.


----------



## ComboX (4. August 2004)

Musashi am 04.08.2004 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, FarCry war genausowenig eine Innovation wie Doom3 ... nur sieht Doom3 um Welten besser aus



Du darfst nicht vergessen das FC mit riesigen Aussenleveln glänzte D³ spielt sich nur in kleinen Innenarealen ab. Ich denke bei einem Level wie sie in FC gang und gebe sind würde die Performance selbst auf High End Systemen kaum über 15 FPS kommen.


----------



## Musashi (4. August 2004)

Musashi am 04.08.2004 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, FarCry war genausowenig eine Innovation wie Doom3 ... nur sieht Doom3 um Welten besser aus





			
				ComboX am 04.08.2004 13:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Du darfst nicht vergessen das FC mit riesigen Aussenleveln glänzte D³ spielt sich nur in kleinen Innenarealen ab. Ich denke bei einem Level wie sie in FC gang und gebe sind würde die Performance selbst auf High End Systemen kaum über 15 FPS kommen.


Das stimmt natürlich schon, aber sagt überhaupt nichts über die Qualität aus. Bis auf die sehr schönen Wassergeschichten fand ich persl. Farcry nicht so die Revolution.

Ach, sagt mal is Q3A eigentlich immer noch das am Besten bewertete Spiel in der PCG?
Glaube das waren seinerzeit 96%. Der Test wurde als Beilage zum Heft veröffentlicht.


----------



## DJRinderwahnsinn (4. August 2004)

90 % - najaganz gut, aber wenn man bedenkt was vorher für ein hype betrieben wird, finde ich es schon ärmlich.

da fragt man sich wie ein Spiel sein muss damit es eine 95 oder gar 100 bekommt???????


----------



## Buesel (4. August 2004)

> - Wer Fahrzeuge, Außen-Levels und ein taktisches Waffenarsenal erwartet, wird enttäuscht



ach ne!
wer ein stück pizza in der doom 3 schachtel erwartet wird auch enttäuscht!
nur weil man in battlefield oder far cry in irgendnem fahrzeug rumfahren kann, ist es doch keine notwendigkeit!
doom 3 ist ein egoshooter und will auch nichts anderes sein!
da kann man ja auch sagen, dass einem das resourcen managment, wie bei aok fehlt...


----------



## harryeipert (4. August 2004)

DJRinderwahnsinn am 04.08.2004 13:20 schrieb:
			
		

> 90 % - najaganz gut, aber wenn man bedenkt was vorher für ein hype betrieben wird, finde ich es schon ärmlich.
> 
> da fragt man sich wie ein Spiel sein muss damit es eine 95 oder gar 100 bekommt???????



ein spiel mit 100 % wird es denke ich NIEMALS geben. denn ein spiel kann eiinfach nicht so perfekt sein. maximal 99..und das hat meiner meinung nach bisher nur ein spiel verdient: TETRIS...geniale idee, wird heute noch gespielt, nie langweilig -.-


----------



## Bonkic (4. August 2004)

Buesel am 04.08.2004 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> wer ein stück pizza in der doom 3 schachtel erwartet wird auch enttäuscht!




was kein stück pizza ??????

erst machen die das versprechen mit der kettensäge nicht wahr und dann jetzt *das* !

*skandal !*

und nur 90 % , dann werd ich mir den kauf doch gleich überlegen, ausserdem war die alpha schon scheisse - wie soll dann das fertige spiel besser sein ?!?
ausserdem ist das spiel voll unrealistisch , mars station ? wo gibts denn sowas  ? und wer würde denn in echt zombies nur mit `ner taschenlampe gegenübertreten, totaler mist....


----------



## DJRinderwahnsinn (4. August 2004)

Naja mal sehen was 



Spoiler



Gamestar


 für eine Bewertung vergibt!


----------



## Streiter-Innos (4. August 2004)

Takeshii am 04.08.2004 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Wertung von 90% finde ich absolut ok. Mehr wäre für so ein Spiel nicht drin gewesen...
> Mit der Grafik-Wertung bin ich allerdings nicht ganz einverstanden. Denn wie befürchtet gibt es zwar etliche tolle Effekte, der Gesamteindruck ist aber eher schlecht. So wirkt alles sehr steril und künstlich, die Texturen sind furchtbar unscharf und die Sichtweite ist so gering, dass es schon nach kurzer Zeit auf die Nerven geht. Außerdem sind die Level extrem dunkel, was ja nicht weiter schlimm ist, aber auf die Dauer doch seeeehr eintönig.
> Die extremen Einschränkungen bei der Sichtweite haben dann natürlich auch negative Auswirkungen auf das Leveldeign, denn alles sieht gleich aus...
> Hört sich vielleicht ein wenig bescheuert an, aber bei einem Spiel, bei dem die Grafik eigentlich das einzige Zugpferd ist, sollte man mehr erwarten, besonders bei den immensen Hardware-Anforderungen.
> ...




Ich muss dir völlig recht geben. die texturen sind ziemlich unscharf.. erst dachte ich, es wär ein installationsfehler, habe sogar im internet mal gesucht , ob die texturen bei irgendwelchen bildern genau so unscharf sind, und glück gehabt, es is einfach so lol   

naja also grafik (was war das 94&?) is jetzt auf die texturen bezogen nich so besonders.


----------



## gfmWarrior (4. August 2004)

harryeipert am 04.08.2004 13:25 schrieb:
			
		

> ein spiel mit 100 % wird es denke ich NIEMALS geben. denn ein spiel kann eiinfach nicht so perfekt sein. maximal 99..und das hat meiner meinung nach bisher nur ein spiel verdient: TETRIS...geniale idee, wird heute noch gespielt, nie langweilig -.-



recht hats du   

Aber Doom³  find ich sind 90 fast zuviel. Das is nur stupides durch die level laufen und gegener abknallen. Hin und wieder macht man sich in die hose aber da gewöhnt man sich auch dran. ich wart auf HL². Da sind 10 mal so viele innovationen drinn und es macht bestimmt mehr spaß.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (4. August 2004)

harryeipert am 04.08.2004 13:25 schrieb:
			
		

> DJRinderwahnsinn am 04.08.2004 13:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja, aber bei Tetris ist die Grafik doch so schlecht. Warum sollte ich denn *sowas* spielen??


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (4. August 2004)

gfmWarrior am 04.08.2004 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Doom³  find ich sind 90 fast zuviel. Das is nur stupides durch die level laufen und gegener abknallen. Hin und wieder macht man sich in die hose aber da gewöhnt man sich auch dran. ich wart auf HL². Da sind 10 mal so viele innovationen drinn und es macht bestimmt mehr spaß.


Nein, HL² wird nicht gut sein und auch weniger Innovationen (Innovationen...   harrr!) bieten. Das sagt jedenfalls meine Glaskugel und die muss es ja wissen.


----------



## ViRuSTriNiTy (4. August 2004)

> Warum muss jedes Actionspiel aussehen wie Far Cry?!? Warum muss ich jetzt in jedem Shooter mindestens ein Fahrzeug steuern? Und warum muss Doom3 ein Taktikshooter sein? Man soll Doom3 als Doom3 bewerten und nicht ein Far Cry oder Battlefield draus machen. Die PCG vergleicht Äpfel mit Birnen



ja warum gibt es in doom3 eigentlich an türen die von alleine aufgehen und keine klinken an den türen?

denkt mal drüber nach. was soll bitte ein fahrzeug in doom?!?!? und doom ein taktikshooter? nein danke.

wer die 1 und 2 gespielt hat der weis was doom eigentlich sein soll und da trifft die 3 genau ins schwarze.

die grafik ist mega. von wegen eckige köpfe, die figuren sehen super aus.


----------



## aph (4. August 2004)

ViRuSTriNiTy am 04.08.2004 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> wer die 1 und 2 gespielt hat der weis was doom eigentlich sein soll und da trifft die 3 genau ins schwarze.



Exakt darum gehts. Wer Doom nicht kennt oder generell sowas nicht mag, soll halt einfach die Finger davon lassen. Manche Texturen sind wirklich etwas wenig aufgelöst, dafür sind die Displays innerhalb der 3d-Welt schick gemacht und hochaufgelöst. Und interaktiv, wie man es noch nicht gesehen hat. Von wegen "keine Innovation".


----------



## Kajetan (4. August 2004)

harryeipert am 04.08.2004 13:25 schrieb:
			
		

> ein spiel mit 100 % wird es denke ich NIEMALS geben. denn ein spiel kann eiinfach nicht so perfekt sein. maximal 99..und das hat meiner meinung nach bisher nur ein spiel verdient: TETRIS...geniale idee, wird heute noch gespielt, nie langweilig -.-



Ja, das stimmt. Tetris hätte eine solche Wertung verdient. Ehrlich, wirklich! 

Aber erkläre das mal den Bewertungs-Promille-Fanatikern, die Spielspass mit der Anzahl von PixelShadern pro Quadratzentimeter Texturfläche gleichsetzen und im Zählen der Prozentpunkte mehr Sinn sehen, als sich auf ihren eigenen Verstand verlassen.

Aber was soll's ... Doom3 wird mit Sicherheit ein Riesenerfolg und alle, denen es gefällt, werden hochzufrieden sein ... was wollen wir denn mehr


----------



## leatherface1974 (4. August 2004)

skycamefalling am 04.08.2004 12:23 schrieb:
			
		

> maks am 04.08.2004 12:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vielleicht die u.s version und die is draußen


----------



## Musashi (4. August 2004)

leatherface1974 am 04.08.2004 13:46 schrieb:
			
		

> skycamefalling am 04.08.2004 12:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, ab morgen.


----------



## XP3D (4. August 2004)

nachdem ich so einiges über das game erfahren hab auf diversen online und offline seiten
frage ich mich wirklich warum keine aussenlevels eingebaut wurden da es ja auf dem mars spielt
warum kann ich keinen raumanzug anziehen und durch eine marsschluchten zu einem anderen gebäudekomplex laufen während ich von ein paar monstern angemacht werde?

wenn es im weltraum auf einer raumstation spielen würde würd ichs ja noch verstehen
aber hey es spielt auf einem planeten
und das ist dann schon etwas schwach finde ich

und ganze 4 multiplayer sind erlaubt
was soll den das in der heutigen spielewelt ?!


----------



## Spinal (4. August 2004)

Bonkic am 04.08.2004 13:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Buesel am 04.08.2004 13:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau  
Und Wenn man Monster nicht Vierteilen kann, ist klar das mehr als 90% nicht drin sind.


Also die 90% sind natürlich für Fans von Ego Shootern. Wer nur Wirtschaftssimulationen spielt wird Doom3 sicherlich keine 40% geben. Wer sich Doom3 kauft, sollte wissen, was er sich anschafft.
Der Vergleich mit anderen Spielen wird wohl etwas schwer, denn moderne Ego Shooter haben Taktik Elemente, Fahrzeuge, abwechslungsreiche Schauplätze usw. Doom3 dagegen besticht durch die düstere Atmosphäre, welche durch die Grafiktechnologie und dem Sound perfekt umgesetzt wird und den Gegnern, die in die Umgebung passen und nicht wie aufgeklebt wirken. Wer James Bond gut findet, findet Alien nicht unbedingt auch gut und das ist ein ähnlicher Vergleich wie Doom3 und Far Cry.
Btw. fand ich die Innenlevels in Far Cry auch sehr gelungen.

bye
Spinal


----------



## blue_screen (4. August 2004)

Und damit die nächste Doom-Variante eine 95 Wertung bekommen kann, wird ein Exlusivbericht-Vertrag mit der PC-Games abgeschlossen


----------



## leatherface1974 (4. August 2004)

schon peinlich doom 3 unter fc zu setzen. 
seit wann brauch ein  horror-shooter außenlevels
naja, jedenfalls ist diese wertung unter aller sau
und hl2 kriegt dann bestimmt 95% oder mehr
aber man dürf euch keinen vorwurf machen:
schließlich könnt ihr nichts dafür das ihr nicht richtig testen könnt


----------



## SPEEDI007 (4. August 2004)

Irgendwie glaube ich das welche nicht wissen was die 90er Wertung ist.

_Die uneingeschränkte Empfehlung der Redaktion:Nur Referenz Spiele,die in ihrem Genre neue Maßstäbe setzen,werden mit einem "90er" gewürdigt.Vorausgesetzt werden:erstklassige Grafik,präzise und komfortable Steuerung,sehr guter Sound,durchdachtes Spieldesign,glaubwürdige Atmosphäre.Dieses brilliante Spiel muss man einfach haben._

Natürlich fragt man sich warum hat ein Jedi Knight,Unreal 2 eine 90er Wertung bekommen.Aber ich werde mir mal zuerst mal meine eigene Meinung bilden und sie in diesen Forum äusern.Ich hoffe das es mich die ganzen 20 std. lang fesseln wird und das ich wenn ich vor einer Tür stehe Angst habe sie zu öffnen.Mal sehen werde es in 2 Wochen dann sehen werde bis dahin "Das Ding" zocken.


----------



## Streiter-Innos (4. August 2004)

die far cry innenlevel sind nich nur gelungen, sie sind um einiges besser was die texturen anbelangt. in far cry haste wenigstens noch richtig scharfe texturen, in doom jedoch findet man ziemlich viele häßliche , unscharfe texturen.natürlich sind die licht , schatteneffekte etwas besser, hätte man bei far cry jedoch durchgehend wert auf schatten und lichteffekte gelegt. so wäre es doom3 in diesem punkt sicherlich nich unterlegen.

naja bin ein wenig entäuscht von der grafik... das spiel is jedoch trotzdem sehr geil (jo die grafik is auch der hammer, aber halt nix neues mehr)


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (4. August 2004)

leatherface1974 am 04.08.2004 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> schon peinlich doom 3 unter fc zu setzen.
> seit wann brauch ein  horror-shooter außenlevels
> naja, jedenfalls ist diese wertung unter aller sau
> und hl2 kriegt dann bestimmt 95% oder mehr
> ...


Niedlich. Schon geht das Gerangle um die 0.25%-Bereiche los.


----------



## leatherface1974 (4. August 2004)

außerdem hat doom3 hiermit die schlechteste wertung erreicht.
in allen anderen magazinen war das testergebnis deutlicch besser außgefallen (mit außnahme bei der schwedischen PCGamer da hat aber noch kein spiel mehr als 90 punkte bekommen) und lag bis auf eine ausnahme immer höher als FC(Far Cry) :

PC Gamer(USA):      94% FC: 95%
PC Gamer(Schweden): 90% FC: 89%
PC Powerplay:       96%
PC Zone Benelux:    93%
Telefragged:        94% FC: 92%
Gamershell:         94% FC: 93%
VIA Games:          96% FC: 94%
Pc Games:           90% FC: 92% (traurigster moment meines lebens)


----------



## Hecho (4. August 2004)

leatherface1974 am 04.08.2004 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> außerdem hat doom3 hiermit die schlechteste wertung erreicht.
> in allen anderen magazinen war das testergebnis deutlicch besser außgefallen (mit außnahme bei der schwedischen PCGamer da hat aber noch kein spiel mehr als 90 punkte bekommen) und lag bis auf eine ausnahme immer höher als FC(Far Cry) :
> 
> PC Gamer(USA):      94% FC: 95%
> ...


Hör bloß nicht auf solche Wertungen. Ich hab manchmal das Gefühl viele ausländische Spielemagazine geben gerne mal sehr hohe %-Zahlen(Ich glaub Quake hat damals reihenweise die 98 abgeräumt)


----------



## Bonkic (4. August 2004)

leatherface1974 am 04.08.2004 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Pc Games:           90% FC: 92% (traurigster moment meines lebens)




armes leben !


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (4. August 2004)

leatherface1974 am 04.08.2004 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> PC Gamer(USA):      9x% FC: 9x%
> PC Gamer(Schweden): 9x% FC: 89%
> PC Powerplay:       9x%
> PC Zone Benelux:    9x%
> ...


So sieht das doch gleich weniger 'katastrophal' aus. *g*

Die Wertungs- und Prozent_geilheit_ ist gelegentlich urkomisch.


----------



## Blasius (4. August 2004)

XP3D am 04.08.2004 13:46 schrieb:
			
		

> und ganze 4 multiplayer sind erlaubt
> was soll den das in der heutigen spielewelt ?!


Ganz einfach: eine willkommene Abechslung zu den ganzen Massenschlachten á la Battlefield, Söldner, Unreal Tournament & Co. sein. DAS soll es.

Back to the roots, ich für meinen Teil freue mich tierisch auf schaurig-schöne 4-Mann-Gemetzel in richtig kleinen Levels bei der nächsten LAN-Party.


----------



## maks (4. August 2004)

Hecho am 04.08.2004 14:04 schrieb:
			
		

> [
> Hör bloß nicht auf solche Wertungen. Ich hab manchmal das Gefühl viele ausländische Spielemagazine geben gerne mal sehr hohe %-Zahlen(Ich glaub Quake hat damals reihenweise die 98 abgeräumt)



ja und ?
so isses auch richtig.
Ich mein, wenn man Bewertungen macht. Und das höchste zu erreichende nunmal 100% is, dann sollen IMHO auch manche Spiele ( Doom³;Far Cry...) das zumindest beinahe erreichen ... meine meinung


----------



## Kajetan (4. August 2004)

SPEEDI007 am 04.08.2004 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe das es mich die ganzen 20 std. lang fesseln wird und das ich wenn ich vor einer Tür stehe Angst habe sie zu öffnen.



Glaube mir .. Du wirst Angst haben, Du WIRST Angst haben, jeden Schatten ausleuchten, an scheinbar feste Wänden misstrauisch vorbeischleichen, ganze Clips in sich bewegende Schattenspiel verballern, die sich dann nur als einfache Maschinerie heraustellen, jeden hellen Fleck als Paradies und heilversprechenden Leuchtturm betrachten ... und im Laufe der Zeit aber auch Vertrauen in Deine Waffen finden, sie im Angesicht auch des schlimmsten Monsters wohlüberlegt einsetzen, sich die Lage von Versorgungsschränken einprägen ... und dennoch beim nächsten Mal wieder den wohligen Schauer verspüren, wenn eine LostSoul kreischend durch die Gänge fegt oder ein Imp sich an Wand und Decke klammernd auf Dich zuspringt.

Doom3 bietet EXAKT das, was sich die Fans von Doom erhofft haben. Kein modernistischer, mit Features überladener Alles-können-aber-nix-richtig-machen-Shooter, sondern ein schnörkelloses Horror-Baller-Spektakel. [...]

PS: Und die Texturen sehen in keinsterweise verschwommen oder unscharf aus, wenn man die Graphik-Qualität nach oben schraubt, ganz im Gegenteil! Nur die entsprechende Hardware sollte man besitzen, um dann auch flüssig spielen zu können.


----------



## AchtBit (4. August 2004)

<gelöscht>

*Edit Nali_WarCow*: Noch ein Warezpost und du bist weg.


----------



## Tasadar (4. August 2004)

Is was zu den Hardewarevorrasusetzungen bekannt? Glaubt ihr ich kann das mit meiner GF4TI flüssig spielen?


----------



## Launethil (4. August 2004)

leatherface1974 am 04.08.2004 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> schon peinlich doom 3 unter fc zu setzen.



In jedem Fall. Doom 3 sollte ganz für sich alleine stehen.



> seit wann brauch ein  horror-shooter außenlevels



Welches Horrorspiel hatte die schon? Wirklich schlimm, dass die PC Games dem Spiel das so stark ankreidet und es mit 90 Prozent verreißt. Dieser Thomas Weiß hat sowieso keine Ahnung.



> aber man dürf euch keinen vorwurf machen:
> schließlich könnt ihr nichts dafür das ihr nicht richtig testen könnt



Danke, Deine Güte bedeutet uns sehr viel. Ein beruhigendes Gefühl, solche Leser zu haben.


----------



## Streiter-Innos (4. August 2004)

die meisten englischen spielemags sindauch unseriös uns geben einfach dumme wertungen. ich muss schon sagen, dass deutsche spielemagazine, ziemlich alle, eigentlich ziemlich seriös sind und gut bewerten, natürlich gibt es auch fehlentscheidungen.. egal

also ich habe ne geforce 4 ti 4200 und es läuft locker


----------



## AchtBit (4. August 2004)

Streiter-Innos am 04.08.2004 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich habe ne geforce 4 ti 4200 und es l�uft locker


----------



## _Slayer_ (4. August 2004)

Brainsucker88 am 04.08.2004 12:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ich finde es vielleicht etwas zu hoch bewertet... ich bin immer noch geschockt, weil die gewalt nicht so hoch ist, zu viele gegner (ballerorgie) und vor allem die hardwareanforderungen!
> 
> stay (sic)




1. omg...ein hoher gewaltfaktor treibt den spielspaß nicht unbedingt in die höhe. aber wenn du meinst, dass du das brauchst, weil du dann cool bist oder so...naja
2. wieso geschockt? es ist seit monaten, oder sogar jahren bekannt, dass D³ bestimmt kein taktik-shooter wird und dass die grafik halt viel rechenpower braucht. haste erst seit 2 wochen internet oder wie?


----------



## maks (4. August 2004)

AchtBit am 04.08.2004 14:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Streiter-Innos am 04.08.2004 14:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > also ich habe ne geforce 4 ti 4200 und es l�uft locker




jo, noch dazu nen 1800+ (@1600 MHz) und 512 MB RAM und es läuft auf 1280*... und LowDetails einigermaßen flüssig. Wenn ich dann halt mal in nen rgroßen Raum geh oder viele gegner kommen, läufts kurzzeitig etwas schlechter (immer noch spielbar). Und nach wenigen Sekunden gehts wieder genauso weiter, wie vorher


----------



## plutonium67 (4. August 2004)

leatherface1974 am 04.08.2004 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> außerdem hat doom3 hiermit die schlechteste wertung erreicht.
> in allen anderen magazinen war das testergebnis deutlicch besser außgefallen (mit außnahme bei der schwedischen PCGamer da hat aber noch kein spiel mehr als 90 punkte bekommen) und lag bis auf eine ausnahme immer höher als FC(Far Cry) :
> 
> PC Gamer(USA):      94% FC: 95%
> ...




Die wenigsten in diesem Forum haben es gespielt, die meisten wollen wissen, wie es zu werten wäre...

Und wie auch immer, ob ein Spiel halt 91% oder 90% hat, ich als Pro-Gamer kaufe beide Spiele. Und FarCry hat die 92% allemal verdient. Wie es bei Doom sein wird, werde ich erst sehen. Jedenfalls scheint es ja geil zu sein, mit 90%.


----------



## Vordack (4. August 2004)

harryeipert am 04.08.2004 13:25 schrieb:
			
		

> DJRinderwahnsinn am 04.08.2004 13:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber wo ist bei Tertris der Basenbau, das Resourcenmanagement, die möglichkeit Autos zu fahren und Geschütztürme zu bedienen, ach ja, und Zombies zu killen?


----------



## dase84 (4. August 2004)

Also ich habe doom 3 seid heute.
.....
ich hoffe damit einigen usern nen kleinen einblick gegeben zu haben und wünsch euch noch viel spass mit dem echt genialen game


*Edit Nali_WarCow*: Noch so ein Ding und du bist weg.


----------



## spimer (4. August 2004)

Blasius am 04.08.2004 12:22 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTE909090M am 04.08.2004 12:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich als doom3 fankiddie find die wertung in ordnung. es fehlt einfach an einigen ecken etwas um an fC hinzukommen imho, nichts destotrotz hatte ich noch nie soviel angst nachst ins bett zu gehn wie nach ner session doom3 
in diesem sinne 
gOOd fight gOOd night!

@blasius..... wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die........


----------



## tim (4. August 2004)

WAS DOOM 3 NUR 90 % IHR SEID DOCH VON GABE NEWELL GEKAUFT SCHEISS PCG

DOOM 3 HÄTTE 93 VERDIENT!
ICH KAUF NIEMEHR DIE PCGAMES!


----------



## maks (4. August 2004)

tim am 04.08.2004 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> WAS DOOM 3 NUR 90 % IHR SEID DOCH VON GABE NEWELL GEKAUFT SCHEISS PCG
> 
> DOOM 3 HÄTTE 93 VERDIENT!
> ICH KAUF NIEMEHR DIE PCGAMES!



mach das, tim


----------



## Blasius (4. August 2004)

spimer am 04.08.2004 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> @blasius..... wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die........



Vergiss das bloß nicht direkt wieder.


----------



## Kajetan (4. August 2004)

tim am 04.08.2004 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> WAS DOOM 3 NUR 90 % IHR SEID DOCH VON GABE NEWELL GEKAUFT SCHEISS PCG
> 
> DOOM 3 HÄTTE 93 VERDIENT!
> ICH KAUF NIEMEHR DIE PCGAMES!



Hihi, der war gut


----------



## Streiter-Innos (4. August 2004)

dase84 am 04.08.2004 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe doom 3 seid heute......


jo zum thema hardware, ich kann es bestätigen das es flüssig läuft . 

*Edit Nali_WarCow*: Auch an dich geht hiermit eine Verwarnung. Behalte deine Warezinformationen für dich.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. August 2004)

Tasadar am 04.08.2004 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Is was zu den Hardewarevorrasusetzungen bekannt? Glaubt ihr ich kann das mit meiner GF4TI flüssig spielen?



Mal ganz unauffällig auf >>diesen Thread << deuten und dabei >> diesen Link << hervorheben.


----------



## Bonkic (4. August 2004)

tim am 04.08.2004 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> WAS DOOM 3 NUR 90 % IHR SEID DOCH VON GABE NEWELL GEKAUFT SCHEISS PCG
> 
> *DOOM 3 HÄTTE 93 VERDIENT!*
> ICH KAUF NIEMEHR DIE PCGAMES!






mindestens -
denn panzers hat 7 buchstaben im titel und bekommt dementsprechend 100 -7 = 93 %;
also hätte doom 3 - 100 - 5 = 95 % verdient (oder muss man die 3 extra abziehen, da bin ich mir nicht sicher    ).

ausserdem kann man in panzers nazis totschiessen, und da zombies aus der hölle mindestens genauso böse sind wie die nazis hätte, doom eine bessere wertung verdient !!!


----------



## outside7 (4. August 2004)

Aber zumindest sollte man die Far Cry Wertung dann auch "updaten".

Warum?

Wo hat Far Cry bitte mehr Story als Doom?
In welchem Punkt ist es ein (non-technik) innovativer interessanter Shooter?

Und außerdem ist es vom Handling her sogar untere Klasse (zb Bewegung wie auf Schienen)!

EDIT: Bin echt auf die G******* - Wertung gespannt


----------



## ComboX (4. August 2004)

spimer am 04.08.2004 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> nichts destotrotz hatte ich noch nie soviel angst nachst ins bett zu gehn wie nach ner session doom3
> .


Ich empfehle mal ne Runde Resident Evil alleine bei Nacht


----------



## Stargazer (4. August 2004)

Das war doch klar, dass das so enden würde ......

Alle liegen sich in den Haaren       

Ich persönlich find FC sehr gut, und lass mir da von keinem D3-Fnatiker reinreden. Und wenn D3 "nur" 90% kriegt, ist doch egal !
Bin gespannt, wie HL² abschneidet.

UND: Ich finde D3 interessant, hab auch überlegt mir das zu kaufen - aber wenn da zu wenig Abwechslung drin ist  -schauen wir mal. Wenn es so ist wie die Marine-Kapagne bei AvP2, dann   , ist es eher so ein Painkiller-auf-Grusel-Stimmung, dann   

AvP2 hatte auch Außenlevel, fand ich auch ganz gut ! Ich hätte es auch gut gefunden, wenn D3 Außenlevel gehabt hätte - wie schon vorher gesagt - der Mars bietet sich einfach dazu an.
WENN sie es also schaffen sollten, ein wenig ALIEN-Flair zu verbreiten (Filme oder AvP2), dann werde ich mir das Spiel holen - sonst nicht.


----------



## spassiger (4. August 2004)

Streiter-Innos am 04.08.2004 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> *Edit Nali_WarCow*: Auch an dich geht hiermit eine Verwarnung. Behalte deine Warezinformationen für dich.


Ohoh, das PCGames-Forum wird heute noch um ein paar User ärmer, glaube ich. Immer diese Skript-Kiddies... 

Vorschlag an alle: Warum hören wir nicht einfach das wilde Spekulieren auf, warten, bis Doom3 erscheint und schlagen uns dann mit Viertel-Wertungspunkten gegenseitig die Köpfe ein?  
Außer denen, die es schon gespielt haben - und das ist ja eindeutig die Minderheit - kann wohl noch niemand etwas zum Spiel sagen. Aber man kann's ja trotzdem mal versuchen...


----------



## DisTi (4. August 2004)

Hm also ich finde nicht das man durch gängig ballert  sind oft grosse pausen dazwichen wo stimmung aufgebaut wird (oder man nen pda sucht für nen door code) durch plötzliches auschalten des lichts und eine fiese lache aus dem hinter grund  stock dunkel nur mit der taschen lampe in der hand wird einem schon anders sehr fein gemacht

Ki versteckt sich hinter ecken oder läuft mal zur  nächsten ecke  aber nur die untoten marines die zombies die laufen hirnlos auf ein zu aber taktisches denken ist bei zombies ja net unbedingt angebracht 

Aber FC muss sich nicht verstecken  doom 3 ist halt nur was neues soviel besser wirds auf lange sicht nicht sein


----------



## Kamer (4. August 2004)

Verwarnung und das hier lesen.


----------



## Schisshase (4. August 2004)

ComboX am 04.08.2004 15:57 schrieb:
			
		

> spimer am 04.08.2004 15:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stimmt. Ich hab mal vor Schreck den controller weggeworfen


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. August 2004)

DisTi am 04.08.2004 16:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm also ich finde nicht das man durch gängig ballert  sind oft grosse pausen dazwichen wo stimmung aufgebaut wird (oder man nen pda sucht für nen door code) durch plötzliches auschalten des lichts und eine fiese lache aus dem hinter grund  stock dunkel nur mit der taschen lampe in der hand wird einem schon anders sehr fein gemacht
> 
> Ki versteckt sich hinter ecken oder läuft mal zur  nächsten ecke  aber nur die untoten marines die zombies die laufen hirnlos auf ein zu aber taktisches denken ist bei zombies ja net unbedingt angebracht
> 
> Aber FC muss sich nicht verstecken  doom 3 ist halt nur was neues soviel besser wirds auf lange sicht nicht sein



Verwarnung und das hier lesen.

*@Alle
Bleibt beim Thema und Erfahrungsberichte zu Doom 3 sind (noch) nicht erwünscht.*



> *Zur Zeit scheint fast jeder schon Doom 3 zu spielen, obwohl es das Game noch gar nicht im Laden gibt. Selbst die Importhändler haben es noch nicht reinbekommen und z.B. CD-WOW hat es heute erst verschickt (Lieferzeit 3 bis 10 Tage). Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß also einer hier aus dem Forum das Spiel nicht legal hat liegt daher sehr hoch. Es mag durchaus den ein oder andern geben, der eine legale Version aus den USA oder so hat.
> Allerdings ist es nicht im Interesse dieses Forums, das hier über Warzes diskutiert wird und andere Member angestachelt werden es sich auch im Netz zu saugen.
> Unterlaßt daher bitte, bis die ersten Quellen vorliegen, daß es in den Läden ist bzw. von den Versandhändlern verschickt / angekommen ist entsprechende Beiträge, wie es bei einem läuft, etc. So „heiß“ man auch auf Doom 3 ist, man kann durchaus auch noch mal einige Tage warten.
> 
> ...


----------



## spimer (4. August 2004)

ComboX am 04.08.2004 15:57 schrieb:
			
		

> spimer am 04.08.2004 15:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich hab RE auch gezoggt, das aber vom angstfaktor absolut kein vergleich zu d3.....wobei man RE mitnem EGO sowieso ned vergleichen sollte


----------



## erale (4. August 2004)

ich frag mich echt, wieso hier alle rumheulen, wegen 90%. das ist doch ne sehr gute wertung! nur weil far cry 2 % mehr hat? das heisst doch nix anderes, dass der spielspaß bei farcry einen "tick" besser ist. und die ganzen doom3 fanboys regen sich deswegen gleich so auf. vielleicht ist far cry wirklich ein stück besser. geht davon die welt unter? jetzt wartet doch erst mal ab, bis ihr das spiel selbst gespielt habt. das spiel könnte doch auch der letzte mist sein und überall 40% kriegen, ihr würdest es doch eh kaufen.


----------



## The_Sisko (4. August 2004)

Schisshase am 04.08.2004 16:07 schrieb:
			
		

> ComboX am 04.08.2004 15:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*lol* Ja das ist mir auch schon mal bei Resident Evil (Zero) passiert!


----------



## Dotterbart (4. August 2004)

Kann mich der Meinung Nalis  ( s.u. ) nur anschließen, auch wenn ich denke daß durch solche Riesenpostings der Reiz, sich das SPiel nun doch zu saugen nur noch n bissl größer wird... aber was juckts mich .. ich bekomms pünktlich am 11ten ins haus geliefert ! .. und da bin ich grad 2 Tage in Urlaub  .... mann wie ich mich darauf freue  ( auf den Urlaub natürlich und nicht auf das Spiel  ....) 

( Denk auch daß es ID nicht sehr schadet, das es zu saugen ist... naja wird man nie wissen können ... ) 

Zu der Wertung : ( denn darum gings hier doch oder ? ) .. 90 % werden schon ok sein und wenn sie das sind dann bin ich auf ein sehr gutes Spiel gespannt...

Zur sache mit Far Cry... mhh wenn Doom nun 95 % bekommen hätte, dann hätten alle gemeckert, daß PCG von dem Hype beeinflusst wurde und jetzt wos weniger als FC hat, meckern auch alle.... so oder so heißt 90 % nix anderes als daß das SPiel sehr gut wird..... naja und wenns doch langweilig wird nach 10 Stunden, dann lass ichs halt mal n halbes Jahr auf der Platte gammeln... wäre nicht das erste Spiel dem das passiert ( bin halt kein Hardcore gamer wie so viele hier von sich behaupten  .... )


----------



## Seby007 (4. August 2004)

Hier mein Senf:

Ich finde die Wertung voll in Ordnung und es ist mehr oder weniger Zufall ob die 1%-5% mehr oder weniger. Was Tetris mit 99% anbelangt würde ich es NIE so werten! Es hat zwar Langspaßfaktor (mir machts überhaupt kein Spaß) aber kein Schockerfaktor und nur pure Zeitverschwendung!!! Wenn Doom³ so schockt wie Undying, dass man w i r k l i c h Angst bekommt (natürlich abgedunkelt, 7.1-Sound,volle Konzentration), dann hats schon die ersten 80% der Wertung hinter sich! So habe ich das zweit genannte Spiel wegen ANGST durchspielen müssen! Jedem das seine! Wer das Spiel zu Bürozeiten, mit Freunden oder neben Musik spielt, der tut mir leid!! Auf alle Fälle ist Doom³ (auch wenn ich nicht gespielt habe) kein Pausenfüller! Werd ich mir aber erst in 5-6 Jahren als Beilage der "ab-18" PC-Games bzw. Gamestar holen, weil meine momentane Hardware zuschwach ist und ich keine Kohle hab ! (XP-M1900+,512MB266,S3-32MBGrafik,Aud2ZS)


----------



## hghghgfhdg (4. August 2004)

Ich habe Far Cry und Doom 3 durchgespielt und muß mal sagen, die PC Games hat keine Ahnung. D3 hat einfach den Kick und ist von der Atmo und Grafik einfach genial. Wenn die das nicht merken, sind die ganz einfach blind.

Und was Hardwarehunger angeht: Für die gebotene Grafik zieht Far Cry ganz klar den Kürzeren.


----------



## spassiger (4. August 2004)

Dotterbart am 04.08.2004 16:46 schrieb:
			
		

> ( Denk auch daß es ID nicht sehr schadet, das es zu saugen ist... naja wird man nie wissen können ... )


Wobei man dazusagen muss, dass id Software einen Teil der Raubkopierer durch einen zeitgleichen weltweiten Release hätte abschrecken können. Aber wer es sich nicht kaufen will, wird dadurch seine Meinung natürlich nicht ändern.


----------



## spassiger (4. August 2004)

hghghgfhdg am 04.08.2004 17:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe Far Cry und Doom 3 durchgespielt und muß mal sagen, die PC Games hat keine Ahnung. D3 hat einfach den Kick und ist von der Atmo und Grafik einfach genial. Wenn die das nicht merken, sind die ganz einfach blind.


Auch dein Posting wird gleich editiert werden...  Trotzdem: Die ganzen Nörgler hier mögen sich doch bitte erst einmal den Test in der PCGames zu Gemüte führen, in dem auch die Atmosphäre und die hohe Spannung gelobt werden. Es sind andere Gründe, warum FarCry mehr Wertungspunkte bekommen hat als Doom3.


----------



## HeLeH (4. August 2004)

> Ich habe Far Cry und Doom 3 durchgespielt und muß mal sagen, die PC Games hat keine Ahnung. D3 hat einfach den Kick und ist von der Atmo und Grafik einfach genial. Wenn die das nicht merken, sind die ganz einfach blind.
> 
> Und was Hardwarehunger angeht: Für die gebotene Grafik zieht Far Cry ganz klar den Kürzeren.


Und gleich das nächste eMule-Kiddie.



> Ich habe Far Cry und Doom 3 durchgespielt und muß mal sagen, die PC Games hat keine Ahnung.


Na, wenn so ein Oberchecker wie du das sagst, muß es ja stimmen. Wenn ich die PCGames wäre, würde ich jetzt schleunigst die Wertung ändern.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. August 2004)

hghghgfhdg am 04.08.2004 17:05 schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich habe Far Cry und Doom 3 durchgespielt* und muß mal sagen, die PC Games hat keine Ahnung. D3 hat einfach den Kick und ist von der Atmo und Grafik einfach genial. Wenn die das nicht merken, sind die ganz einfach blind.
> 
> Und was Hardwarehunger angeht: Für die gebotene Grafik zieht Far Cry ganz klar den Kürzeren.


Und noch einer, der beim nächsten ähnlichen Posting keinen Account mehr hat.


----------



## skywalker (4. August 2004)

Na danke hghghg... und ich wollt gerade richtig loslachen. Keiner hats gesehen, aber alle haben mal wieder was zu sagen. Eine Wertung von 90% ist in meinen Augen eine Frechheit - FarCry soll besser sein als D3?. Welches Spiel hat den nun vom Hype profitiert? Hätte die PCG den mickrigen MP-part kritisiert, hätte ich's ja verstanden. ID wollte auch nicht das Rad neu erfinden.
Naja was solls - ist ja ey nur 'ne grobe Orientierung so eine Testbewertung.
Leutz mal ehrlich - DOOM3 rockt das Haus RICHTIG!! Ich kenne kein anderes Spiel was eine so dichte Athmo hat. Ich weiss wovon ich rede. Also viel Spass.... 

a game worth playing, is a game worth buying


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. August 2004)

skywalker am 04.08.2004 17:20 schrieb:
			
		

> DOOM3 rockt das Haus RICHTIG!! Ich kenne kein anderes Spiel was eine so dichte Athmo hat. Ich weiss wovon ich rede. Also viel Spass....


*händereib*
Ich glaube so langsam fange ich mal an die Leute gleich beim ersten Doom 3 Warez Posting zu sperren.


----------



## plutonium67 (4. August 2004)

HeLeH am 04.08.2004 17:19 schrieb:
			
		

> > Ich habe Far Cry und Doom 3 durchgespielt und muß mal sagen, die PC Games hat keine Ahnung. D3 hat einfach den Kick und ist von der Atmo und Grafik einfach genial. Wenn die das nicht merken, sind die ganz einfach blind.
> >
> > Und was Hardwarehunger angeht: Für die gebotene Grafik zieht Far Cry ganz klar den Kürzeren.
> 
> ...



Joah, der sollte sich doch für die freie Stelle bewerben... so einen Oberchecker wie ihn bräuchte man schon noch im Team der PCG-Crew.


----------



## DP11281984 (4. August 2004)

Ich  finde es eine Frechheit dem damals schon schlechten Unreal 2 92% zu geben,und Doom 3 jetzt nur 90!


----------



## spassiger (4. August 2004)

HeLeH am 04.08.2004 17:19 schrieb:
			
		

> hghghgfhdg am 04.08.2004 17:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*lol* David Bergmann, wo bist du?  Ich frage mich wirklich, wie man sich um zwei Wertungspunkte so streiten kann. Beides sind Top-Spiele in ihrem Genre, beide Spiele werden der jeweiligen Zielgruppe sicherlich eine Menge Spaß machen (nein, ich hab'  Doom3 noch nicht gespielt!  ), aber in bestimmten Punkten ist Doom3 FarCry einfach unterlegen. Wenn es in Doom3 keine Außenlevel gibt, weil die Engine so extrem hardwarehungrig ist, ist das einfach ein klarer Minuspunkt, da ein Spaziergang auf dem Mars die aufkommende Monotie, die die PCGames ja auch kritisiert hat, aufgelockert hätte.


----------



## spassiger (4. August 2004)

DP11281984 am 04.08.2004 17:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich  finde es eine Frechheit dem damals schon schlechten Unreal 2 92% zu geben,und Doom 3 jetzt nur 90!


Das ist allerdings ein berechtiger Einwand. Fairerweise muss ich allerdings hinzufügen, dass die PCGames ihren Fehler teilweise eingesehen und Unreal 2 auf 85 Wertungspunkte abgewertet hat. Ob das zu hoch ist oder nicht, überlasse ich denen, die die Vollversion gespielt haben - ich kenne nur die Demo, die hat mich nicht restlos überzeugt.


----------



## sir_nopo (4. August 2004)

Ich denke die Wertung ist ganz ok...wären es wie vor 5 Jahren 95% wie bei
Quake III Arena hätten wieder alle rumgemeckert. (Ich hätte 99% gegeben bei Q3.)
Zu FarCry kann ich nur sagen : Nette Grafikdemo...weiter nichts. Dieses Spiel war für mich seit Jahren das schlechteste Spiel. Bis auf nettes Wasser einfach nur schlecht...und die Story erst....ohne Worte.
Da ich aber auch id - Patriot bin und seit anbeginn ihre Spiele spiele, werde ich wieder Jahre damit verbringen.(1-2h Q3 am Tag sind immer noch Pflicht)
Ich bekomme auf jeden Fall meine US Version am Samstag und werde mich bis Montagmorgen einschließen...


----------



## XMasTree (4. August 2004)

Buesel am 04.08.2004 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> > - Wer Fahrzeuge, Außen-Levels und ein taktisches Waffenarsenal erwartet, wird enttäuscht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[ironie]
Wie ? Nich ma Ressourcenmanagement gibts da ?

Bäh .. wasn Scheiss ...
[/ironie]

Naja, alles in Allem ... werde ich mir Doom3 nicht kaufen oder anschauen, weil ich nicht auf Grafikblender stehe und sinnloses Ego-Shooter Geballer seit Doom1 mir ziemlich auf den Senkel geht, und dass ID Software keine KI hinbekommt, war ja auch abzusehen, war ja in ihren anderen Werken auch keine Spur davon zu sehen.


----------



## XMasTree (4. August 2004)

plutonium67 am 04.08.2004 17:23 schrieb:
			
		

> HeLeH am 04.08.2004 17:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne, er macht seine eigene Computerzeitung auf, oder zumindest (noch) ein lächerliches Online-Magazin, das irgend n paar Kinder aufziehen, um gratis an Software und Hardware zu kommen ...


----------



## outside7 (4. August 2004)

spassiger am 04.08.2004 17:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Es sind andere Gründe, warum FarCry mehr Wertungspunkte bekommen hat als Doom3.



Kann man die mal aufführen, bitte?

(Ganz sicher nicht für den "Bewegungsablauf"   )


----------



## Denmat (4. August 2004)

doom3 ist gut, wird gut, bleibt gut!
Doom3 iss einfach ein geiles game iss doch egal wie wer die wertung schreibt so lange es einem persönlich die 100% vom feeling, fun,  und spielspaß geben die man sich die ganze zeit des wartens erfreut hat, da muss man ja nich gleich son aufstand machen nur weil PCG 90% verteilt hat, so lange das game nich draußen iss saug ich auf jedenfall alle tests und infos mit vergnügen in mich auf 8D

und zum thema warez tja was soll ich da sagen, hat bestimmt jeder mal probiert, aber ich denke einfach originale sind halt besser, kauft euch doom3 wenns euch so gefällt und klauts nich einfach, schließlich kann ich und tausend andere auch warten, schließlich sind games relativ günstig, bricht man sich keinen zacken ausser krone mit läppischen 50 kröten ^^ 

8D 

MFG euer Denmat


----------



## TheDarkLord (4. August 2004)

zum Bericht:
Sehr schön präsentiert, übersichtlich und düster gehalten, gefällt mir persönlich sehr gut. 

Eigene Meinung zum Game werd ich aber erst abgeben, wenn ich es  habe.


Die ersten Mods dürften laut doom3maps.de auch bald verfügbar sein.

MP: Chainsaw und Coop
Vor allem Chainsaw klingt schon mal sehr sehr viel versprechend.

Ep-Modus: Gorepatch - Nitro
Als hätte man das Flehen einiger Fans tatsächlich erhört, wird demnächst Blood & Gore Patch kommen. Leichen bleiben auch nach feinster Bearbeitung liegen, dazu soll noch viel mehr Blut spritzen.


----------



## RLBob (4. August 2004)

TheDarkLord am 04.08.2004 17:49 schrieb:
			
		

> zum Bericht:
> Sehr schön präsentiert, übersichtlich und düster gehalten, gefällt mir persönlich sehr gut.
> 
> Eigene Meinung zum Game werd ich aber erst abgeben, wenn ich es  habe.
> ...



Manche können echt nich genug haben   
Aber wehe ihr hört kein Cannibal Corpse nebenbei!

Was das Spiel angeht, werde ich erst einmal die Demo abwarten und danach entscheiden, ob es denn brauchbar ist. Lassen sich dann noch einige Freunde überreden, das Spiel im Coop (wie ich diesen Mod Autor vergöttere) zu zocken - und ich hab da auf jeden Fall einen Kandidaten - dann ist es vielleicht einen Kauf Wert.


----------



## hghghgfhdg (4. August 2004)

HeLeH am 04.08.2004 17:19 schrieb:
			
		

> > Ich habe Far Cry und Doom 3 durchgespielt und muß mal sagen, die PC Games hat keine Ahnung. D3 hat einfach den Kick und ist von der Atmo und Grafik einfach genial. Wenn die das nicht merken, sind die ganz einfach blind.
> >
> > Und was Hardwarehunger angeht: Für die gebotene Grafik zieht Far Cry ganz klar den Kürzeren.
> 
> ...



Gehts noch? Das Game ist schon seit 4 Tagen (mindestens) in den USA zu kaufen. Schön wenn man 'ne Mami hat, die in Arizona im Urlaub war und Ferien um zu zocken, da braucht man auch kein Emule, und ohne Hirn kann man D3 auch spielen, also hol's dir, wenn's hier raus ist. Vollhonk!


----------



## wusel81 (4. August 2004)

Also ich persönlich finde eine 90% Wertung schon etwas niedrig. Aber nach den Lobpreisungen der Redaktion auf Far Cry war sowas ja fast zu erwarten. Heutzutage scheint es ja nötig zu sein bei einem 3D-Shooter in einem Fahrzeug durch die Gegend fahren zu müssen und nach Möglichkeit noch ein 1000-Teile Puzzle zusammen zu setzen. Die Damen und Herren Redakteure sollten einen Shooter als Shooter bewerten. 
Doom hat im Gegensatz zu FC einen Kult-Status der kaum wieder erreicht werden kann und darüber werden sehr viele Spieler und Anhänger froh sein. FC mag einige "Innovationen" geboten haben, aber an Doom wird es nie heran kommen.


----------



## Stargazer (4. August 2004)

[/quote]
Ep-Modus: Gorepatch - Nitro
Als hätte man das Flehen einiger Fans tatsächlich erhört, wird demnächst Blood & Gore Patch kommen. Leichen bleiben auch nach feinster Bearbeitung liegen, dazu soll noch viel mehr Blut spritzen. [/quote]

ohne Worte........


----------



## spassiger (4. August 2004)

TheDarkLord am 04.08.2004 17:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Ep-Modus: Gorepatch - Nitro
> Als hätte man das Flehen einiger Fans tatsächlich erhört, wird demnächst Blood & Gore Patch kommen. Leichen bleiben auch nach feinster Bearbeitung liegen, dazu soll noch viel mehr Blut spritzen.


Wir schauen in die Abgründe der menschlichen Seele und fragen uns, warum minderjährige Jugendliche so geil darauf sind, Einzelteile von Monstern an die Wände zu spritzen, während sich der ganze Bildschirm mit Blut füllt. Da stimmt doch was nicht...


----------



## spassiger (4. August 2004)

Doppelposting aufgrund Serverfehler (Eintrag der Nachricht trotz Meldung „Server Busy“)


----------



## Stargazer (4. August 2004)

spassiger am 04.08.2004 18:00 schrieb:
			
		

> TheDarkLord am 04.08.2004 17:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meine Worte   

Da wundert man sich über das schlechte Image von 3D-Ego-Shootern in den Medien / Öffentlichkeit


----------



## hghghgfhdg (4. August 2004)

Stargazer am 04.08.2004 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ep-Modus: Gorepatch - Nitro
> Als hätte man das Flehen einiger Fans tatsächlich erhört, wird demnächst
> Blood & Gore Patch kommen. Leichen bleiben auch nach feinster
> Bearbeitung liegen, dazu soll noch viel mehr Blut spritzen.
> ...



Wer Spiel von Realität unterscheiden kann und nicht gleich Amok läuft, für den kann sowas ganz lustig sein. Wenn du auf ein Raumschiff ballerst, soll's ja kräftig explodieren, bei organischen Körpern explodiert nix, da splattert's halt. Sowas nennt man Feedbak, die Zeiten, wo man galagamäßig auf was schießt und es ist einfach nur weg, sind irgendwie vorbei, oder?


----------



## spassiger (4. August 2004)

Stargazer am 04.08.2004 18:02 schrieb:
			
		

> spassiger am 04.08.2004 18:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Solche Mods werden doch fein säuberlich von der Boulevardpresse dazu missbraucht, Computerspiele in Grund und Boden zu schreiben. Ehrlich gesagt habe ich sogar etwas Verständnis dafür. Es gibt eine Schwelle, ab wann Brutalität und Gewalt in einem (PC-)Spiel keine Kunst mehr ist, sondern einfach nur noch *krank*. Aber so mancher Halbstarker scheint's zu brauchen, um im Pausenhof ordentlich auf den Putz hauen zu können...


----------



## Atropa (4. August 2004)

wusel81 am 04.08.2004 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Doom hat im Gegensatz zu FC einen Kult-Status der kaum wieder erreicht werden kann und darüber werden sehr viele Spieler und Anhänger froh sein.


Umso besser, dass PCG auch bei solch grossen Titeln kritisch bleibt, dazu nicht auf der Fanboywelle mitreitet, und dem Game schlussendlich eine überzogene Wertung gibt.


----------



## spassiger (4. August 2004)

hghghgfhdg am 04.08.2004 18:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer Spiel von Realität unterscheiden kann und nicht gleich Amok läuft, für den kann sowas ganz lustig sein.


Ich empfinde es nicht als spielspaßsteigernde Maßnahme, wenn Körperteile wild in der Gegend herumfliegen und die Gegner extrem bluten - im Gegenteil, mein Sichtfeld wird eingeschränkt durch das viele Blut.



			
				hghghgfhdg am 04.08.2004 18:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du auf ein Raumschiff ballerst, soll's ja kräftig explodieren, bei organischen Körpern explodiert nix, da splattert's halt. Sowas nennt man Feedbak, die Zeiten, wo man galagamäßig auf was schießt und es ist einfach nur weg, sind irgendwie vorbei, oder?


Diese Doom3-Modifikation ist garantiert nicht dazu da, Leichen realitätsgetreu zu zerlegen. Es gibt hier um die übermäßig brutale Darstellung des Tötens von Lebewesen.


----------



## spassiger (4. August 2004)

Atropa am 04.08.2004 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Umso besser, dass PCG auch bei solch grossen Titeln kritisch bleibt, dazu nicht auf der Fanboywelle mitreitet, und dem Game schlussendlich eine überzogene Wertung gibt.


Jawoll, dem kann ich zustimmen. Trotz des Hypes ist die Wertung „realistisch“ geworden.  Ein Endfazit zur Wertung kann ich natürlich erst geben, wenn Doom3 in Dt. erschienen ist und ich es durchgezockt habe...


----------



## hghghgfhdg (4. August 2004)

spassiger am 04.08.2004 18:11 schrieb:
			
		

> hghghgfhdg am 04.08.2004 18:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es geht ja auch nicht um Realität, sondern um den Effekt, Sportsfreund. Raffste jetzt?

Und "Brutalität" am Monitor empfinde ich halt als nicht schlimm, weil das Pixel sind, denen tut's nicht weh, glaub mir, ich war im früheren Leben mal Pixel.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. August 2004)

spassiger am 04.08.2004 18:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Stargazer am 04.08.2004 18:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finde ich auch. Inbesondere entsprechende Patches, welche naträglich das Game blutiger machen und nicht weil der Hersteller es so vorgesehen hat, sondern weil man ohne entsprechende Effekte wohl nicht auskommt. Ob es bedenklich ist weiß ich nicht, allerdings schon eine recht komische Art, was man von einem Game verlangt, damit es gut ist.


----------



## ccatom (4. August 2004)

Boah,
wie kann man sich nur über so einen scheiss Mod aufregen? 
Ich habe Doom 1 und 2 ausgiebig gespielt. Sehr blutig und brutal musste ich feststellen. Und das war gut so, denn Tetris können die Kinder spielen.
Ich lade mir auf jeden Fall den Mod runter, denn ich will die Realitätsnähe!
Ohne irgendwie krank zu wirken, finde ich es super mal ein brutales Game zu zocken. Ich bin weit über 20, und denke ich darf mir so etwas anschauen. 
Ausserdem ist es jedem selbst überlassen, sich den Mod runterzuladen.

Sonst nochwas??


----------



## hghghgfhdg (4. August 2004)

Nali_WarCow am 04.08.2004 18:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Finde ich auch. Inbesondere entsprechende Patches, welche naträglich das Game blutiger machen und nicht weil der Hersteller es so vorgesehen hat, sondern weil man ohne entsprechende Effekte wohl nicht auskommt. Ob es bedenklich ist weiß ich nicht, allerdings schon eine recht komische Art, was man von einem Game verlangt, damit es gut ist.



Wenn ein Gore-Mod gut gemacht ist, warum nicht? Die meisten Mods sind ja billig, da kann's von mir aus noch so splattern - wir reden hier denke ich rein hypothetisch von einem Spitzenmod mit spitzen Gore-Effekten. Also wo man sagt "wow, sieht klasse aus" und nicht "bleh, sieht das scheiße aus".

Die von Star Wars hatten bei der Überarbeitung ihrer alten Teile diese Explosionen in Scheibenform eingeführt. Seit dem hat das nicht nur jeder Film, sondern auch jedes Weltraum-Ballerspiel - obwohl's unrealistisch ist wie nur was. Daß man im Weltraum keine fetten Sounds zu hören kriegt, brauch ich wohl auch nicht erwähnen, aber deswegen drauf verzichten? Oder Strene, die wie nix an einem vorbeizischen, als gäb's keine Relativitätstheorie?

Also komm mir nicht mit Realismis beim Zocken - wenn ich Realismus will, geh' ich in 'ne Schule und mach einen auf Amok - DAS ist Realismus.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (4. August 2004)

spassiger am 04.08.2004 18:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Stargazer am 04.08.2004 18:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dem stimme ich zu   . Ich hoffe nur das die Gore-Kinder nicht die D³ Community mit ihrem Schwachsinn anstecken, jetzt wo sogar ID im Bezug auf virtuelle Gewalt einen ruhigeren Weg eingeschlagen hat bleibt mir leider verschloßen warum so viele Spieler dafür pledieren Monster "realitätsnah" in Stücke zerschießen zu können. Klar es sind nur Polygone, aber irgendwie leidet der "good" Taste doch gewaltig. Und wenn man diversen US-Foren glauben darf ist D³ eine herbe Enttäuschung für blutgeile Spieler, laut einem Poster sollen sogar Serious Sam 2 oder Quake 2 brutaler sein als D³. Mir solls Wurscht sein, ich erwarte nur einen intensiven Horrortrip á la AVP, auf die Gewalt kann ich da ehrlich gesagt auch verzichten.

Regards, eX!


----------



## spassiger (4. August 2004)

ccatom am 04.08.2004 18:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe Doom 1 und 2 ausgiebig gespielt. Sehr blutig und brutal musste ich feststellen. Und das war gut so, denn Tetris können die Kinder spielen.


Das ist ja gerade das Problem daran. Die fehlende Blutspritz-Orgie hätte die richtig blutgeilen Kiddies abgehalten, Doom3 zu spielen.



			
				ccatom am 04.08.2004 18:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lade mir auf jeden Fall den Mod runter, denn ich will die Realitätsnähe!


Ich habe doch vorhin schon einmal gesagt, dass das überhaupt nichts mehr mit Realitätsnähe zu tun hat. Ich habe schon einmal im realen Leben jemanden gesehen, der sich mit einer Kettensäge das Bein aufgesägt hat. Das blutet nicht so extrem, wie sich das manche immer gerne vorstellen. Ein menschlicher Körper enthält etwa 5 bis 6 Liter Blut, wobei nur ein winziger Teil austritt, wenn man auf jemanden schießt. Oder willst du mir erzählen, dass es realistisch ist, wenn jemandem der Kopf platzt, weil ein 9mm-Projektil mit hoher Geschwindigkeit in ebenjenen Kopf geschossen wurde?



			
				ccatom am 04.08.2004 18:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne irgendwie krank zu wirken, finde ich es super mal ein brutales Game zu zocken. Ich bin weit über 20, und denke ich darf mir so etwas anschauen.


Nur eine Frage: Warum findest du es so toll, endlich mal wieder ein so brutales Spiel zu zocken? Was macht für dich den Reiz daran aus? *in-psychologische-analyse-übergeh*



			
				ccatom am 04.08.2004 18:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserdem ist es jedem selbst überlassen, sich den Mod runterzuladen.


Bei Minderjährigen wäre ich mir da nicht so sicher...


----------



## spassiger (4. August 2004)

hghghgfhdg am 04.08.2004 18:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Also komm mir nicht mit Realismis beim Zocken - wenn ich Realismus will, geh' ich in 'ne Schule und mach einen auf Amok - DAS ist Realismus.


Genau, tu doch der ohnehin schon geschundenen Computer- und Konsolenspieler-Gemeinde einen riesigen Gefallen. Ich freue mich schon auf Überschriften à la „DAS ist der Killer“ und „Headshot! Killing Spree! Wie X. Yz zum Amokläufer wurde“.


----------



## DP11281984 (4. August 2004)

spassiger am 04.08.2004 18:50 schrieb:
			
		

> hghghgfhdg am 04.08.2004 18:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Das ist aber nicht mehr witzig!


----------



## spassiger (4. August 2004)

DP11281984 am 04.08.2004 18:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist aber nicht mehr witzig!


Ich finde Kommentare wie


> Wenn ich Realismus will, geh' ich in 'ne Schule und mach einen auf Amok - DAS ist Realismus.


ohne jede weitere Anmerkung auch nicht mehr witzig.


----------



## Stargazer (4. August 2004)

spassiger am 04.08.2004 18:50 schrieb:
			
		

> hghghgfhdg am 04.08.2004 18:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Euch ist nicht mehr zu helfen


----------



## The_Sisko (4. August 2004)

Wann kommt jetzt eigentlich endlich dieses umfangreiche Hardware-Testcenter??? Der Abend ist schon angebrochen!


----------



## spassiger (4. August 2004)

Stargazer am 04.08.2004 19:11 schrieb:
			
		

> spassiger am 04.08.2004 18:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mein Kommentar war ironisch gemeint und ich hoffe, dass dasselbe für das Posting von hghghgfhdg gilt.


----------



## sir_nopo (4. August 2004)

Muss nochmal Senf abgeben.

zum Multiplayer:

,,Der Streit um das beste deathmatch game ist beendet. Es wird kein Nachfolger nötig sein (Multiplayermodus." Todd Hollenshead - 1999 zu Quake III 

...deshalb der spärliche mp-part

zur Gewalt:

BLUT IST EINE SCHÖNE FARBE!...

...und ich bin Pazifist! Ich trage sogar Spinnen aus meinem Haus und setzte sie wieder frei. So wie passt das nun? Ich will Unterhaltung, ganz einfach!
Und realismus in einem shooter...der Witz des Jahrhunderts. Habt ihr schonmal Zombies gesehen, und zufällig auch wie die bluten? ich nicht. Nur in Spielen...und da ist es doch jedem seine Sache, ob blutig oder nicht. Hektoliter müssen es bei mir auch nicht sein, aber ich habe auch schon gorepatches installiert. Zur Unterhaltung. 

Zur Unterhaltung zähle ich auch arte...ja ganz richtig arte. ich sehe dokus auch ohne blut .

Aber bitte vergesst nicht, es ist in diesem Fall digitales Blut, also aus Nullen und Einsen. Wer echtes sehen will, kann ja mal zur Uni. Medizin-studium...da kneift die hälfte von euch...100Pro...weil ihr echtes Blut nicht sehen könnt.

Viel Spass beim Spielen! Ich fang am Samstag an (US-V).


----------



## Gorthaur (4. August 2004)

Nali_WarCow am 04.08.2004 18:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Finde ich auch. Inbesondere entsprechende Patches, welche naträglich das Game blutiger machen und nicht weil der Hersteller es so vorgesehen hat, sondern weil man ohne entsprechende Effekte wohl nicht auskommt. Ob es bedenklich ist weiß ich nicht, allerdings schon eine recht komische Art, was man von einem Game verlangt, damit es gut ist.



Ich hab mir für MoHAA ne Blood-Patch installiert, damit ich weiss wenn ich nen Mitspieler getroffen habe. (es giebt nichts schlimmeres als das ewige Cheater gekeife bei gewissen Spielen). Battlefield hat das besser gelöst.

Bei DOOM³ will ich die Dämonen leiden sehen. Schliesslich trete ich demnächst dem Opus Dei bei.  (Stirb Satan Stirb Uahahaha)  

Das Spiel ist ab 18 Jahren freigegeben und *gehört nicht in Kinderhände*.
Sonst kann man auch gleich Pornos für den Sexualkundeuntericht in der Unterstufe verwenden.
Wer anderen Menschen schmerzen zufügen will braucht kein Training am Computer, sondern hat ganz andere Probleme.
Der Hersteller der Spiele ist nicht für die Unfähigkeit des Verkaufspersonals und der Erziehungsberechtigten verantwortlich. (Alterskontrolle was n das?  )
Verklagt zuerst mal die Rüstungsindustrie und jeden Staat der sich eine eigene Armee leistet. Dort lernt man zu töten.

Gähn, die Diskusion ist irgendwie   

Viel Spass beim *Spielen*


----------



## hghghgfhdg (4. August 2004)

spassiger am 04.08.2004 19:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Stargazer am 04.08.2004 19:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mein Kommentar war _nicht_ ironisch gemeint, und wenn du ihn im Kontext zitierst oder wenigstens gelesen hättest, wüßtest du auch, daß er nicht so gemeint war, wie du ihn warscheinlich interprätierst.


----------



## capt_iglo (4. August 2004)

Irgendwer hat hier mal gesagt, dass ID keine KI programmieren könnte und deshalb sowieso nichts zu erwarten wäre. Bisher hatten alle ID Spiele zu ihrem Erscheinungsdatum eine Überragende KI, die Q3 Bots waren lange Zeit die besten die ich gesehen habe.


----------



## hghghgfhdg (4. August 2004)

capt_iglo am 04.08.2004 19:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwer hat hier mal gesagt, dass ID keine KI programmieren könnte und deshalb sowieso nichts zu erwarten wäre. Bisher hatten alle ID Spiele zu ihrem Erscheinungsdatum eine Überragende KI, die Q3 Bots waren lange Zeit die besten die ich gesehen habe.



Zeitschriften wie PC Games sagen, die KI wäre schlecht, weil die Monster den Schüssen nicht ausweichen (auf die Idee, daß das so gewollt ist, kommen sie nicht), und weil sie irgendwie ihre Wertung rechtfertigen müssen (Doom 3 ist schließlich ein Ami-Game und kein deutsches).


----------



## muecke99 (4. August 2004)

Milloud am 04.08.2004 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Thomas_Weiss am 04.08.2004 12:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so ich gebe auch noch meinen senf   
ich bin gerad fertig mit doom3....
jep echt ein hammer!!!!!!!   
ich weis ja nicht was diese geschrei soll,doom 1+2 war für nonstop ballern und spass da.
doom3 will gar nichts anderes sein als spass und top grafik.  
*psgames *wiso vergleicht ihr immer doom mir far cry???????
sorry far cry ist der abselute schrott shooter den ich je gespielt habe....
plastic grafik und langweiliges  rumgeschleiche.
und ich glaube ich würde eine krise bekommen wen ich fahrzeuge in doom steuern müsste    
genauso sehe ich das mit dem multiplayer.....haallloooo das game heisst doom!!!
was mir immer auffällt das gejammere wegen der hardware...auch bei anderen games.
da schreien alle nach immer besserer grafik,aber wen die h-anforderung nach oben geht.........!??!
sorry wer mit dem pc spielt muss damit leben oder eine konsole kaufen!
für mich ist eine gamebewertung dazu da den spielspass zu zeigen und doom 3 hat für mich 95%


----------



## IVIirWirdSchlecht (4. August 2004)

ich mag eckige schädel nicht wirklich: http://www.download.orthy.de/pics/shot00001.jpg

PS: wenns um gegener geht: immer schön strafen und schießen, totsichere sache.

PS2: ja net den 62.01 nutzen, der killt alle licht-effekte und sorgt für bluescreens auf meiner FX


----------



## Schisshase (4. August 2004)

hghghgfhdg am 04.08.2004 18:41 schrieb:
			
		

> [
> Die von Star Wars hatten bei der Überarbeitung ihrer alten Teile diese Explosionen in Scheibenform eingeführt. Seit dem hat das nicht nur jeder Film, sondern auch jedes Weltraum-Ballerspiel - obwohl's unrealistisch ist wie nur was.


Ist zwar Off Topic, aber der erste Film mit dieser Darstellung einer Explosion war Star Trek 6 (ein paar Jahre vor der SE der Star Wars Trilogie). Star Wars war da nur nachzügler.
OK, jetzt wieder zum Thema.


----------



## Spinal (4. August 2004)

Oh, hier sind ein paar Vollprofis die alles über Doom3 sagen können, ohne es jemals gespielt zu haben.
Spielt das Spiel doch erstmal 2 Wochen und überlegt dann ob eine total miese 90er Wertung gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht.

Und für alle die das Spiel noch nicht haben, die können sich das hier runterladen:

http://www.bka.de/

einfach auf Kontakt klicken und eure Namen Adresse etc. angeben, eine Liste mit euren Spielen die ihr ausm Netz habt und sehr bald kommt jemand und bringt es persönlich vorbei.

bye
Spinal


----------



## muecke99 (4. August 2004)

Spinal am 04.08.2004 20:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, hier sind ein paar Vollprofis die alles über Doom3 sagen können, ohne es jemals gespielt zu haben.
> Spielt das Spiel doch erstmal 2 Wochen und überlegt dann ob eine total miese 90er Wertung gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht.
> 
> Und für alle die das Spiel noch nicht haben, die können sich das hier runterladen:
> ...



wenn du das game rechtzeitig in den usa bestellt hättest könntest du mitreden....
habe echt meine mühe damit.......


----------



## Troppy (4. August 2004)

ccatom am 04.08.2004 18:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Boah,
> wie kann man sich nur über so einen scheiss Mod aufregen?
> Ich habe Doom 1 und 2 ausgiebig gespielt. Sehr blutig und brutal musste ich feststellen. Und das war gut so, denn Tetris können die Kinder spielen.
> Ich lade mir auf jeden Fall den Mod runter, denn ich will die Realitätsnähe!
> ...



Realitätsnähe   

Du weißt schon, dass es keine Monster gibt


----------



## XMasTree (4. August 2004)

leatherface1974 am 04.08.2004 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> außerdem hat doom3 hiermit die schlechteste wertung erreicht.
> in allen anderen magazinen war das testergebnis deutlicch besser außgefallen (mit außnahme bei der schwedischen PCGamer da hat aber noch kein spiel mehr als 90 punkte bekommen) und lag bis auf eine ausnahme immer höher als FC(Far Cry) :
> 
> PC Gamer(USA):      94% FC: 95%
> ...



Junge, wenn das der traurigste Moment in Deinem Leben ist ... gratulier ich Dir mal herzlich zu dem ganzen Glück und der Freude, die Du bisher erfahren haben musst ...

Da is doch sowas von drauf geschissen, obs jetzt +-5 % hat ... wenn Dir D³ besser gefällt als FC dann gib ihm halt bei deinem persönlichen Ranking +100% ... oder hast Du angst, dass deine Kumpels jetzt mitm Finger auf Dich deuten und sagen: "Bääh, du magst n Spiel , das 2 % schlechter ist als mein Lieblingsspiel" ?


----------



## Spinal (4. August 2004)

muecke99 am 04.08.2004 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Spinal am 04.08.2004 20:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Mühe womit?
Ich meine, solange kann man das Spiel doch noch gar nicht haben, als das man sagen kann, obs nun 90% wert ist oder nicht.

Btw. Manche Leute haben Probleme........

bye
Spinal


----------



## XMasTree (4. August 2004)

hghghgfhdg am 04.08.2004 18:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder Strene, die wie nix an einem vorbeizischen, als gäb's keine Relativitätstheorie?
> 
> Also komm mir nicht mit Realismis beim Zocken - wenn ich Realismus will, geh' ich in 'ne Schule und mach einen auf Amok - DAS ist Realismus.



Okay, geh mal in ne Schule und mach Unterricht mit .. statt Ego-Shooter mit mords-Splattereffekte spielen zu wollen... oder von Amokläufen zu faseln.

Das Phänomen mit der Sirene .. ist der Doppler-Effekt und hat eigentlich nichts mit der Relativitätstheorie zu tun.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (4. August 2004)

muecke99 am 04.08.2004 19:47 schrieb:
			
		

> so ich gebe auch noch meinen senf


Ich auch.


> ich bin gerad fertig mit doom3....


Schon durchgespielt? Wow, war wohl ein sehr schneller FTP-Download...oder hat dir das Spiel jemand aus den Staaten vorbeigebracht?   


> jep echt ein hammer!!!!!!!
> ich weis ja nicht was diese geschrei soll,doom 1+2 war für nonstop ballern und spass da.
> doom3 will gar nichts anderes sein als spass und top grafik.


Wenn ich Carmack und Co. richtig verstanden habe WILL D³ etwas anderes sein, nämlich ein atmosphärischer Shooter im düsteren Setting. Klar ist Action der Grundbaustein dafür, aber wenn diese nicht richtig präsentiert wird dann kann D³ ungefähr solange beigeistern wie Serious Sam 1.


> *psgames *wiso vergleicht ihr immer doom mir far cry???????
> sorry far cry ist der abselute schrott shooter den ich je gespielt habe....
> plastic grafik und langweiliges  rumgeschleiche.


Weil Far Cry die derzeitige technische Referenz ist (bis zum 12.8. jedenfalls) und zudem der einzige aktuelle SP-Shooter ist der verdammt abwechslungsreich ist. Plastikgrafik? Rumgeschleiche? Ich weiß nicht was du nimmst, aber ich will auch was davon abhaben. 


> und ich glaube ich würde eine krise bekommen wen ich fahrzeuge in doom steuern müsste


Oh ja hilfe Abwechslung! Far Cry wurde durch Fahrzeuge ja auch so unglaublich langweilig...allein diese Buggy-Fahrten durch feindliche Basen unter Dauerfeuer...tze, langatmig ohne Ende...


> genauso sehe ich das mit dem multiplayer.....haallloooo das game heisst doom!!!


Es kann von mir aus auch "Gummiente: Die Rückkehr" heißen, wenn ich 50 Euro für ein Game ausgebe erwarte ich entsprechende Leistung, und dazu gehört halt auch ein ordentlicher MP-Mode. Wie der von D³ sein wird bleibt abzuwarten, allerdings wird es dank der Community schnell mehr als nur 5 MP-Maps geben.


> was mir immer auffällt das gejammere wegen der hardware...auch bei anderen games.
> da schreien alle nach immer besserer grafik,aber wen die h-anforderung nach oben geht.........!??!
> sorry wer mit dem pc spielt muss damit leben oder eine konsole kaufen!


Stand hier eigentlich nie zur Debatte.


> für mich ist eine gamebewertung dazu da den spielspass zu zeigen und doom 3 hat für mich 95%


Far Cry hätte da aber 97% bekommen müßen!!!elf!111einseins!11
Dein konstruktiver Post hat mich sehr unterhalten, danke vielmals  .

Regards, eX!


----------



## Giants (4. August 2004)

und du wirst wohl von crytech für deine drecks-far-cry-propaganda bezahlt

alles ist doom


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. August 2004)

muecke99 am 04.08.2004 19:47 schrieb:
			
		

> so ich gebe auch noch meinen senf
> ich bin gerad fertig mit doom3....
> jep echt ein hammer!!!!!!!



So und jetzt gebe ich meinen Senf dazu. Das entsprechende Äußerungen hier nicht erwünscht sind kann man ja nun nicht übersehen haben. 
Das war es für muecke99.


----------



## Atropa (4. August 2004)

Giants am 04.08.2004 21:00 schrieb:
			
		

> und du wirst wohl von crytech für deine drecks-far-cry-propaganda bezahlt
> 
> alles ist doom


und du wirst wohl von ID für deine drecks-Doom3-propaganda bezahlt

alles ist FarCry


----------



## XMasTree (4. August 2004)

Giants am 04.08.2004 21:00 schrieb:
			
		

> und du wirst wohl von crytech für deine drecks-far-cry-propaganda bezahlt
> 
> alles ist doom



Das mit der "Toleranz" hast noch nich so ganz verstanden, oder ?

Wenn jemand Far Cry besser findet .. laß ihn doch, muss das gleich beleidigend werden ?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. August 2004)

XMasTree am 04.08.2004 21:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Giants am 04.08.2004 21:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist die neue Generation der Spieler. Das Spiel kann nur gut oder scheiße sein. Mehr nicht. Zwei Prozentpunkt weniger sind der Weltuntergang.


----------



## kingston (4. August 2004)

Also hier gehts ja wieder mal zu. Immer wieder lustig wie sich alle niedermachen wegen einem Spiel. 
Ich freu mich auf Doom. Ich finde Far Cry auch sehr gut. Aber es tut richtig gut mal wieder ballerspass zu haben ohne auf einen Balken zu starren ob einen die Gegner schon sehen, oder rumzuschleichen um unbemerkt zu bleiben. 
Noch dazu im ständigen Angstzustand.

Mal im Ernst: Falls jemand einen Pulsmesser zu Hause hat , möge er ihn mal bitte beim spielen von Doom 3 umschnallen. Wäre echt interessant zu erfahren wie es manchen so geht. 

mfg


----------



## Neo1 (4. August 2004)

an für sich wollt ich nix hier in den thread schreiben weil der ja total durcheinander geht, aber ich machs doch


ich finde es wirklich nicht ok, wie die gc games hier niedergemacht wird!

statt danke zu sagen, dass sie ne wertung online gestellt haben werden die mitarbeiter und das magazin in der luft zerissen

denkt doch mal bitte nach? sowas muß nicht sein! 

das die pc games crew doom "nur" 90 prozent gegeben hat und andere magazine zum teil bis zu 6% mehr ist für mich auch ein zeichen der seriösität der pcg ... den hallo, alles ab 90% is ja wohl schon ein top game, und es gibt genug gründe die gegen höhere wertungen sprechen (zumindest von dem, was ich bis jetzt gelesehen habe)

ich selber gekomme d³ irgendwann diese woche von okaysoft, freue mich drauf und habe mich heute sogar gefreut das die pc games soviele % verteilt hat. nach all den anderen tests, diesem exclusivtest und testverbot vor dem offiziellen release hatte ich schon angst, dass es ein arger flopp wird ... aber 90% ist doch ok

und denkt wirklich mal nach: beleidigungen und änliche sachen sind hier komplett nicht angebracht!

ich bedanke mich bei der gesammten pc games crew für ihre arbeit, für die pc games forum mods die versuchen diesen thread sauber zu halten (wie auch das ganze forum) und fühle mich heute mal wieder bestätigt die pcg als gutes mag zu kaufen! die leute die hier rummaulen kaufen sie sich bestimmt auch noch, wollen nur mal einen auf groß machen. selber besser bekommen sie es ja nicht hin


  cheers pc games / pcg f mods


----------



## kingston (4. August 2004)

Neo1 am 04.08.2004 21:37 schrieb:
			
		

> an für sich wollt ich nix hier in den thread schreiben weil der ja total durcheinander geht, aber ich machs doch
> 
> 
> ich finde es wirklich nicht ok, wie die gc games hier niedergemacht wird!
> ...



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen. Sehr gut.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (4. August 2004)

Giants am 04.08.2004 21:00 schrieb:
			
		

> und du wirst wohl von crytech für deine drecks-far-cry-propaganda bezahlt
> 
> alles ist doom



Wäre schön wenn ich dafür bezahlt werden würde...allerdings würden die mir wohl freiwillig nichts geben, schließlich habe ich schon oft genug Far Cry hier und im Ubi-Forum kritisiert. Fakt bleibt für mich, Far Cry ist ein sehr guter, atmosphärischer Shooter mit viel Abwechslung, aber leider hat dieser IMO praktisch null Wiederspielwert. Und da der nicht sonderlich gut ausbalancierte MP-Mode auch nicht so das Wahre ist, bleibt FC für mich zwar ein "sehr gutes" Spiel, aber leider keine Dauerburner. Ich hoffe der Patch 1.2 Release Candidate 2 (wenn er den nochmal kommt) kann da was dran ändern kann. Was Doom³ angeht...naja, da kann ich ATM nichts zu sagen weil ich es noch nicht gespielt habe, ich hoffe allerdings auf das Beste. Ich nehme mir allerdings frei raus Kritik an Produkten zu äußern, schließlich habe ich als zahlender Kunde auch das Recht dazu, und sollte mir D³ genügend Grundlagen für Kritik liefern so werde ich nicht zögern und diese ebenfalls veräußerlichen. Kritik ist ja generell ok, aber dann auch bitte etwas konstruktiver, Aussagen á la "Schrottgame Far Cry" sind für mich nur provozierendes Geflame, aber keine begründete Kritik. 

Was ich aber seltsam finde ist wirklich dieses naive Fanboy-Verhalten. Seid doch froh das ihr Spiele á la Far Cry und Co. genießen dürft, sowas bringt mal etwas Abwechslung ins Genre. Ich glaube wenn es nur Games wie D³ geben würde dann würde wohl auch so mancher lautstark meckern und beanstanden das es auf dem Shooter-Markt keine Abwechslung gibt. 

Demnach nix ist Doom, nix ist Far Cry, sondern alles ist gut.

Regards, eX!


----------



## JoeWeese (4. August 2004)

Ich weiß net warum ihr euch alle so aufregt, spielt doch erstmal D3 und sagt dann eure Meinung über das Spiel ! Ich bekomme das Spiel am Samstag und werde auch dann erst einen Kommentar über das Spiel und den Test der PCG ablassen.

Ach ja nochwas:

"Heute Abend veröffentlichen wir an dieser Stelle ein umfangreiches Hardware-Testcenter."

Mmh versprechen können sie viel aber das Versprechen einhalten können sie anscheinend nicht (siehe auch die am 02.08. versprochene Wertung).


----------



## Neo1 (4. August 2004)

kingston am 04.08.2004 21:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Neo1 am 04.08.2004 21:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





doch ... ist mir gerade noch eingefallen ...


- leute brauchen sich nimmer wundern, wenn die pc games sowas demnächst nimmer macht (kostenlose updates etc etc) wenn eh nur gemeckert wird (nem geschenkten gaul schaut man nit ins maul)

- wenn man ein spiel besonders mag ist es doch gut für einen ... wie andere darüber denken und werten ist doch ne andere sache ... so auch die wertung eines fachmagazines ... die sind ja dafür da um für jedes genre nen experten mit ner halbwegs guten meinung zu haben. wenn einem ne wertung nicht gefällt kann man es durch flamen auch nich ändern. es gibt genug spiele die man nicht mag, aber um für andere leute die es ev. mögen ne gute kaufberatung zu haben gibt es eben mags ... und das gilt auch für spiele die man mag ... mags werden auch diese testen ... meist zwar unter dem was man selber dafür empfindet, aber was solls ... so ist das ... 

- die leute, die schreiben das es mindestens besser sein sollte wie far cry sind wohl keine sehr großen far cry fans ?


- kritik ist gut, schließlich leben wir ja auch in einem land der freien meinungsäußerung, aber man sollte schon nachdenken wie man es formuliert ... ich respektiere jeden, der meint die pc hätte zu wenig punkte gegeben, aber die art und weiße, wie sie es zum teil zum ausdruck bringen ist nicht akzeptabel!


----------



## MarcoS (4. August 2004)

@ eX2tremiousU:

FarCry und null Wiederspielwert?
Gerade die alternativen Laufrouten und die brilliante KI laden doch gerade dazu ein.
Ich hab FC jetzt schon min. 10mal durch und bin in diesen Moment wieder dabei es ein 11. Mal durchzuspielen.

Gut, ich meine das war deine Meinung und das ist meine.


----------



## IgG (4. August 2004)

Ganz nüchtern betrachtet, wundert es mich schon, dass Doom 3 nur 90% bekommen hat. Vor einigen Tagen sagte Dirk Goodening noch:


> Freut euch einfach auf Doom 3, was anderes steht nicht in dem Artikel. Das Ding ist der Hammer und macht einfach tierisch Spaß
> ...
> Doom 3 ist ein straighter, atmosphätischer Shooter ... wahrscheinlich der beste straighte Shooter, der jemals gemacht wurde.


Quelle: http://www.quake.de/?action=show_news&q=d3&news_id=1082

Man hat schon den Eindruck, als wurde hier bei der Prozentvergabe streng nach dem Maß von FarCry gemessen: Gibt es Aussenlevels? Gibt es Fahrzeuge? Agieren die Gegner intelligent in Gruppen?

So wie von Dirk gefordert wurde, dass die D3 Fans bedenken sollen, dass es FarCry Liebhaber gibt, sollten die PC Games Redakteure aber auch mal daran denken, dass FarCry nicht unbedingt das Maß aller Dinge ist.

id Software hat nie was von Außenlevels und Fahrzeugen gesagt. Es gibt auch viele Spieler, die das nicht mögen. Und die Tatsache, dass ausnahmslos jedes Spiel von denen ein Blockbuster war, zeigt doch, dass das id typische Spieldesign (hart aber herzlich) äußerst beliebt ist.

Es gibt übrigens auch Magazine die keine Exklusivdeals bekommen haben und Doom 3 weit über 90% gegeben haben. Soviel zum Thema Bestechlichkeit.

Und zur Performance: Schaltet mal in FarCry alle Schattenoptionen usw. ein, so wie es in Doom 3 in niedrigstem Detail der Fall ist, und das Spiel geht in die Knie.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. August 2004)

IgG am 04.08.2004 22:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz nüchtern betrachtet, wundert es mich schon, dass Doom 3 nur 90% bekommen hat. Vor einigen Tagen sagte Dirk Goodening noch:
> 
> 
> > Freut euch einfach auf Doom 3, was anderes steht nicht in dem Artikel. Das Ding ist der Hammer und macht einfach tierisch Spaß
> ...



Da geb ich Dir absolut recht. Genau so ist die Sache mit dem Multiplayer. Dieser ist nun mal vor allem für schnelle 1 vs. 1 Matches gemacht worden und nicht für Teamspiele a la Battlefield! Dort kritisiert ja auch niemand das man nicht 1 vs. 1 zocken kann! Oder warum schreibt die PCG dass Doom3 kaum oder gar keine Innovationen biete? Was ist mit der tollen Soundkulisse, den Lichteffekten, den interaktiven Panels, dem PDA? Das sind doch Innovationen. Während Far Cry, obwohl dort die Story 08/15, in den höchsten Tönen gelobt wird, wird mit Doom überkritisch umgegangen und Kritikpunkte an den Haare herbeigezogen, wie die Sache mit den Fahrzeugen. In Thief 3 kritisiert ja auch niemand dass man dort nicht mit Fahrzeugen fahren kann   Hier wurden einfach Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen. Wenn ihr schon so kritisch mit Doom 3 umgeht, dann hoffe ich das ihr das auch beim HL2 test tun werdet........

Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## TheDarkLord (4. August 2004)

Leute:
Diese Blood & Gore-Diskussion gabs doch zur Genüge.  Zwingt euch ja keiner, den Patch zu installieren, wenn ihr gegen more gore seid, ihr solltet aber auch JEDEM die Freiheit lassen, den Patch zu installieren, wenn einem D3 im Vergleich zu D2 zu unblutig ist. 

zur Musik:
Ich weiss, dass das ironisch gemeint war, ist aber dennoch eine gute Idee . Vorallem weil die Band nun wirklich nicht schlecht ist!!!

zum Ruf:
Wer etwas auf die Meinung/Berichte der verlogenen Massenmedien gibt, ist selber schuld. 

an alle "more Gore" Gegner (BPJM-Anhänger?!!):
Wenn ihr nicht in der Lage seit, virtuelle Welten von realen zu unterscheiden, seid ihr im Egoshooter Genre ganz einfach falsch. Egoshooter sollen nunmal knallhart & kompromisslos sein. Und es bleibt JEDEM frei, diese zu zocken oder eben nicht. Aber sich darüber aufzuregen, ist ein Zeichen von verlogenem Medienglauben , Doppelmoral. 

zur Wertung der PGC:
Hallo?! 90 %!!! Das ist eine Topwertung, welche trotz allem Hypes/Promoting um D3 sachlich ist, so soll das auch sein.


----------



## ccatom (4. August 2004)

spassiger am 04.08.2004 18:46 schrieb:
			
		

> ccatom am 04.08.2004 18:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nun ja, interessante Meinung von dir!! Ehrlich.
Nun ja, eigentlich war ich etwas "geschockt" dass Doom 3 nicht indiziert wird!!!!! Aber die Marktwirtschaft lässt ID leider doch dazu zwingen, ein "Gemeinschaftsspiel" zu entwickeln. Mir gehen diese ganzen Kindergames wie Far Cry sowas von auf den Sack, dass ich mich richtig über Doom 3 gefreut habe. 
Ein Indiziertes Spiel ist halt schlecht zu bekommen für die Kinder. Aber bitte dann lieber so (schonmal drüber nachgedacht lieber "Staat"?): den großen Bruder in den Laden geschickt und die Sache ist erledigt. ->Deswegen gibts kein Blut im Game. Danke liebe BPJS. Indizieren wäre in dem Fall besser gewesen, damit es ein "Spiel für Papa und nicht für den Sohn" gibt.
ID war für mich immer ein Hersteller der Spiele, die für Erwachsene oder halt Pro-Gamer gedacht waren. Oder? Da müssten mir doch alle zustimmen!!
Realitätsnähe war so gemeint, dass die Monster laut Testberichten kaum Blut verlieren. Gut man zerhackt die Monster (angenommen es gäbe viel Blut) ja nicht die ganze Spielzeit über klein, sondern man macht das ja nur aus Fun. Dafür sind PC-Spiele da! Komm mir jetzt bloss keiner an, der meint, "och gott, noch so ein game und wieder laufen die kinder mit waffen in die schule". Das hängt mit anderen Sachen zusammen... Die aber hier völlig egal sind.
Ich finde es eben nur schade, daß ID nun so marktwirtschaftlich denkt, dass sie nun nur noch Spiele macht, die irgendwie so, naja es fehlt das gewisse etwas, das eben nur ID hatte.
Nun zur Wertung, ich finde 90% super, denn he wow 90% trotz des Hardwarehungers und des flachen Gameplays. Die Schockmomente und die Grafikinnovation der Monster machen wohl den meisten Teil der Wertung aus. Ich bin schon sowas von derbe gespannt, wie das Game läuft.....

So,

Greetz an die Gemeinde!!!


----------



## ComboX (4. August 2004)

So nachdem ich mir jetzt tatsächlich ein zweites Mal den Test durchgelesen hab muss ich auch noch ein paar Sachen anmerken:

Die Grafik mag auf den ersten Blick schön aussehen. Ich verweise aber denoch mal auf http://www.download.orthy.de/pics/shot00001.jpg Wie da zu sehen ist das Spiel ein Grafikblender der versucht elementare Dinge zu kaschieren. Die niedrige Polygonanzahl sorgt dafür das runde Dinge eckig erscheinen (Bei Matrix hat sich JEDER dadrüber aufgeregt wieso nicht bei D³?) Das ist Qualität wie vor 3-4 Jahren. Nur der Massive Einsatz von BumpMapping rettet D³ ans Ufer. Wobei die Grafik aus mir unbekannten Gründen wohl extrem Hardwarehungrig ist. Alle Screenshots die ich bisher sehen konnte waren im Vergleich zu FC höchsten minimal besser. FarCry glänzt aber mit weiten Arealen. Würde man die Engine von Crytek auf Innenlevel optimieren, so denke ich das diese IDs ohne Probleme überflügeln könnte was Peformance UND Qualität angeht. Damit bleibt die Crytek Engine für mich mindestens bis HalfLife2 die Technikrone erhalten.

Da Grafik aber bekanntlich nicht alles ist mal was zum Gameplay:
In allen Tests für FPS der letzten Zeit war die KI ein wichtiges Thema. Ob FC Unreal2 usw. bei Dumm3 wird die KI noch nicht einmal wirklich angesprochen was mich darauf schliessen lässt das diese wohl kaum existieren wird bzw. immernoch auf dem Niveau von D1 u. 2 liegt. Die Level sind zudem extrem statisch wie es scheint. HL² wird hier wohl vormachen wie es geht die Umgebung dynamisch in den Spielablauf mit einzubringen. Zur Atmosphäre sei so viel gesagt: Man nehme ein paar Hässliche Monster eine düstere Gegend ...und schwups hat man ein Horrorszenario. Das kann so ziemlich jeder. Und D³ hebt sich auch dort höchstens von der Masse ab weil mal ein FPS elemente einsetzt die in anderen Genres gang und gebe sind. 

Mein Fazit (ohne es gespielt zu haben, geb ich ja zu):
Ein Shooter ohne jede Inovation der technische eklatante Mängel aufweisst, sich altbakener Szenarios bedient und diese mit einer Gegner KI ala Serius Sam kreuzt. Für alle wertungsgeilen: Mehr als 75% hätte das Spiel IMO nicht verdient. Es lebt halt nur noch von einem Wort: "Kult" und das MMN ziemlich unbegründet.


----------



## TheDarkLord (4. August 2004)

ad ccatom:

AMEN!!!

Bin vollkommen deiner Meinung. Endlich mal einer der versteht, dass sich ID verkauft hat!!!!


----------



## spassiger (4. August 2004)

ccatom am 04.08.2004 23:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun ja, eigentlich war ich etwas "geschockt" dass Doom 3 nicht indiziert wird!!!!!


Das hat mich auch überrascht.



			
				ccatom am 04.08.2004 23:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir gehen diese ganzen Kindergames wie Far Cry sowas von auf den Sack


Definiere doch mal bitte den Begriff „Kindergames“. Ich stelle mir darunter eigentlich Adventures und Rätsel mit Löwenzahn und Peter Lustig vor, aber nicht FarCry. 



			
				ccatom am 04.08.2004 23:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die Marktwirtschaft lässt lässt ID leider doch dazu zwingen, ein "Gemeinschaftsspiel" zu entwickeln. [...] ich mich richtig über Doom 3 (oder besser noch mehr) gefreut habe. Ein Indiziertes Spiel ist halt schlecht zu bekommen für die Kinder. Aber dann halt so: den großen Bruder in den Laden geschickt und die Sache ist erledigt. Deswegen gibts kein Blut im Game.


Du glaubst ernsthaft, dass es in der Doom3-Version, die weltweit verkauft wird, kein Blut gibt, weil die BPjM das so will? 



			
				ccatom am 04.08.2004 23:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Realitätsnähe war so gemeint, dass die Monster laut Testberichten kaum Blut verlieren. Gut man zerhackt die Monster (angenommen es gäbe viel Blut) ja nicht die ganze Spielzeit über klein, sondern man macht das ja nur aus Fun.


Das widerspricht dem Argument, die Gore-Mod würde den Realitätsgrad erhöhen.



			
				ccatom am 04.08.2004 23:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun zur Wertung, ich finde 90% super, denn he wow 90% trotz des Hardwarehungers und des flachen Gameplays. Die Schockmomente und die Grafikinnovation der Monster machen wohl den meisten Teil der Wertung aus.


Schockmomente und flaches Gameplay? Klingt auch nach einem Widerspruch.


----------



## spassiger (5. August 2004)

Neo1 am 04.08.2004 22:05 schrieb:
			
		

> - leute brauchen sich nimmer wundern, wenn die pc games sowas demnächst nimmer macht (kostenlose updates etc etc) wenn eh nur gemeckert wird (nem geschenkten gaul schaut man nit ins maul)


Diese Kritik und Nörgelei gibt es doch immer, nur bekommt die Redaktion sie hier aufgrund des Forums direkt zurück. Ansonsten werden sich die „Besserwisser der zwei Wertungspunkte“ hier kaum die Mühe machen, einen Leserbrief zu schreiben.


----------



## ccatom (5. August 2004)

spassiger am 04.08.2004 23:59 schrieb:
			
		

> ccatom am 04.08.2004 23:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nun ja, bei FC hat sich jeder über den Gewaltgrad aufgeregt (FSK1 und naja, ich hab da nicht viel mehr gesehen, als in anderen Spielen... Ist das denn verboten, mal ein richtig böses Spiel zocken zu wollen? Nach D³ bin ich bestimmt "befriedigt" und zock auch wieder mal was normales*hehe*



			
				ccatom am 04.08.2004 23:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die Marktwirtschaft lässt lässt ID leider doch dazu zwingen, ein "Gemeinschaftsspiel" zu entwickeln. [...] ich mich richtig über Doom 3 (oder besser noch mehr) gefreut habe. Ein Indiziertes Spiel ist halt schlecht zu bekommen für die Kinder. Aber dann halt so: den großen Bruder in den Laden geschickt und die Sache ist erledigt. Deswegen gibts kein Blut im Game.


Du glaubst ernsthaft, dass es in der Doom3-Version, die weltweit verkauft wird, kein Blut gibt, weil die BPjM das so will? [/quote]

Auf jeden Fall hat sich ID Gedanken gemacht, wie es durch die Prüfung kommt! Also haben Sie sich für diesen Weg des Gewaltentzuges entschieden, denn der Deutsche Markt ist ja nicht unbedingt zu übersehen, oder? Hieß also für ID, marktwirtschaftlich zu denken, und die Schraube runterzudrehen!



			
				ccatom am 04.08.2004 23:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Realitätsnähe war so gemeint, dass die Monster laut Testberichten kaum Blut verlieren. Gut man zerhackt die Monster (angenommen es gäbe viel Blut) ja nicht die ganze Spielzeit über klein, sondern man macht das ja nur aus Fun.


Das widerspricht dem Argument, die Gore-Mod würde den Realitätsgrad erhöhen.[/quote]

Der Mod, erhöht den Gore-Grad, dafür isser ja da. Wie gesagt man könnte die Leiche zerhacken, oder einfach weiterlaufen. Wie man eben im Moment Lust drauf hat. Aber die Möglichkeit ist dann gegeben, und das macht es wieder zu einem ID-typischen Spiel.



			
				ccatom am 04.08.2004 23:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun zur Wertung, ich finde 90% super, denn he wow 90% trotz des Hardwarehungers und des flachen Gameplays. Die Schockmomente und die Grafikinnovation der Monster machen wohl den meisten Teil der Wertung aus.


Schockmomente und flaches Gameplay? Klingt auch nach einem Widerspruch.  [/quote]
Schockmomente sind doch super! Richtig spannend wenn man durch die Dunkelheit rennt. Nur flaches Gameplay, weil wie gesagt, das nach einer Zeit eintönig sein soll (laut PCG). Hast du den Test nicht gelesen?!!?


----------



## Spinal (5. August 2004)

ComboX am 04.08.2004 23:17 schrieb:
			
		

> So nachdem ich mir jetzt tatsächlich ein zweites Mal den Test durchgelesen hab muss ich auch noch ein paar Sachen anmerken:
> 
> Die Grafik mag auf den ersten Blick schön aussehen. Ich verweise aber denoch mal auf http://www.download.orthy.de/pics/shot00001.jpg Wie da zu sehen ist das Spiel ein Grafikblender der versucht elementare Dinge zu kaschieren. Die niedrige Polygonanzahl sorgt dafür das runde Dinge eckig erscheinen (Bei Matrix hat sich JEDER dadrüber aufgeregt wieso nicht bei D³?) Das ist Qualität wie vor 3-4 Jahren. Nur der Massive Einsatz von BumpMapping rettet D³ ans Ufer. Wobei die Grafik aus mir unbekannten Gründen wohl extrem Hardwarehungrig ist. Alle Screenshots die ich bisher sehen konnte waren im Vergleich zu FC höchsten minimal besser. FarCry glänzt aber mit weiten Arealen. Würde man die Engine von Crytek auf Innenlevel optimieren, so denke ich das diese IDs ohne Probleme überflügeln könnte was Peformance UND Qualität angeht. Damit bleibt die Crytek Engine für mich mindestens bis HalfLife2 die Technikrone erhalten.
> 
> ...



Das sehe ich anders. Die Spielfiguren sehen trotz niedriger Polygonzahl besser aus als in anderen Shootern wie ich finde. Viel besser.
Die Engine ansich beruht eben durch rein dynamische Lichter auf einer komplett neuen Technologie, die der gesamten Umgebung sehr realistisch wirken lässt. Diese Technologie ist allerdings nunmal sehr Hardwarehungrig aber dafür zukunftsweisend. ich nehme an Doom3 ist eine "kompromisslösung" aus neuer Technologie und mäßigem Hardwarehunger.
Man darf bei Doom3 keine Screenshots nehmen sondern Videos oder eben das Spiel selber. Dann sieht man den Unterschied.

Zum Gameplay, das sehe ich auch anders. Die story ist sicherlich nicht die dollste, aber dafür sehr gut umgesetzt. Die Storys in vielen Filmen diesen Genres sind auch dämlich, aber der Film macht daraus ein Spannungsgeladenes Feuerwerk.
Far Cry würde ich etwa in Richtung James Bond ansiedeln und Doom3 eher Alien.
Wer das eine lieber mag, wird das andere schlechter finden und umgekehrt, auch wenn beide gut sind.

bye
Spinal


----------



## oom10 (5. August 2004)

Ist das geil, die ganzen Hobbyanalysten, die hier groß fachsimpeln OHNE das Spiel gespielt zu haben. Da halt ich doch lieber die Fresse bis ich das Spiel gespielt habe bevor ich es fertigmache/ in den Himmel lobe, um wenigstens ein paar Tatsachen vorzubringen, nicht nur Vermutungen, Screenshots, blablabla


----------



## PimP3000 (5. August 2004)

> "Wer Fahrzeuge, Außen-Levels und ein taktisches Waffenarsenal erwartet, wird enttäuscht "


... das sollte man auch nicht erwarten ... es war von anfang an klar was Doom³ zu bieten hat... immerhin ist es kein Standard-Taktik-WW-Shooter, wie sie heute am laufenden Band erscheinen... scheiss Hype...
Nuja, Doom³ wird ne sehr gute Abwechslung/Alternative.
cya


----------



## PimP3000 (5. August 2004)

ComboX am 04.08.2004 23:17 schrieb:
			
		

> So nachdem ich mir jetzt tatsächlich ein zweites Mal den Test durchgelesen hab muss ich auch noch ein paar Sachen anmerken:
> 
> Die Grafik mag auf den ersten Blick schön aussehen. Ich verweise aber denoch mal auf http://www.download.orthy.de/pics/shot00001.jpg Wie da zu sehen ist das Spiel ein Grafikblender der versucht elementare Dinge zu kaschieren. Die niedrige Polygonanzahl sorgt dafür das runde Dinge eckig erscheinen (Bei Matrix hat sich JEDER dadrüber aufgeregt wieso nicht bei D³?) Das ist Qualität wie vor 3-4 Jahren. Nur der Massive Einsatz von BumpMapping rettet D³ ans Ufer. Wobei die Grafik aus mir unbekannten Gründen wohl extrem Hardwarehungrig ist. Alle Screenshots die ich bisher sehen konnte waren im Vergleich zu FC höchsten minimal besser. FarCry glänzt aber mit weiten Arealen. Würde man die Engine von Crytek auf Innenlevel optimieren, so denke ich das diese IDs ohne Probleme überflügeln könnte was Peformance UND Qualität angeht. Damit bleibt die Crytek Engine für mich mindestens bis HalfLife2 die Technikrone erhalten.
> 
> ...



Du schreibst totalen Scheiss...
"Wobei die Grafik aus mir unbekannten Gründen wohl extrem Hardwarehungrig ist."
... Alleine durch diesen Satz beweisst du, dass du absolut keine Ahnung von Doom³ hast und auch allgemein vom Echtzeitrendern keinen blassen Schimmer hast... 
Geh und beurteile Fussball-Simulationen oder F1-Rennspiele...
"Wenn man keine Ahung hat, einfach mal Fre$$e halten" ...
cya


----------



## leatherface1974 (5. August 2004)

ComboX am 04.08.2004 23:17 schrieb:
			
		

> So nachdem ich mir jetzt tatsächlich ein zweites Mal den Test durchgelesen hab muss ich auch noch ein paar Sachen anmerken:
> 
> Die Grafik mag auf den ersten Blick schön aussehen. Ich verweise aber denoch mal auf http://www.download.orthy.de/pics/shot00001.jpg Wie da zu sehen ist das Spiel ein Grafikblender der versucht elementare Dinge zu kaschieren. Die niedrige Polygonanzahl sorgt dafür das runde Dinge eckig erscheinen (Bei Matrix hat sich JEDER dadrüber aufgeregt wieso nicht bei D³?) Das ist Qualität wie vor 3-4 Jahren. Nur der Massive Einsatz von BumpMapping rettet D³ ans Ufer. Wobei die Grafik aus mir unbekannten Gründen wohl extrem Hardwarehungrig ist. Alle Screenshots die ich bisher sehen konnte waren im Vergleich zu FC höchsten minimal besser. FarCry glänzt aber mit weiten Arealen. Würde man die Engine von Crytek auf Innenlevel optimieren, so denke ich das diese IDs ohne Probleme überflügeln könnte was Peformance UND Qualität angeht. Damit bleibt die Crytek Engine für mich mindestens bis HalfLife2 die Technikrone erhalten.
> 
> ...



Ja dann denk mal nach warum D3 so hardwarehungrig ist.
Aber so wie sich das bei dir anhört, solltest du dich in dein CS- bzw. HL2-Forum zurückziehen. <Beleidigung entfernt>
Dich brauchen wir hier nicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leatherface1974 (5. August 2004)

Neo1 am 04.08.2004 21:37 schrieb:
			
		

> an für sich wollt ich nix hier in den thread schreiben weil der ja total durcheinander geht, aber ich machs doch
> 
> 
> ich finde es wirklich nicht ok, wie die gc games hier niedergemacht wird!
> ...



Es geht nicht darum das es nur 90% hat (ich bin dankbar dafür das es nicht schlechter ausgefallen ist), sondern es geht darum, dass Doom3 mit Jedy Knight 3 gleichgesetzt wird (hatte auch 90 und somit schlechter dargestellt wird als Far Cry.


----------



## Spinal (5. August 2004)

leatherface1974 am 05.08.2004 01:06 schrieb:
			
		

> ComboX am 04.08.2004 23:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was hat das denn damit zu tun?
Ich muss ehrlich gestehen, ich weiß gar nicht mehr worum es hier ging bei den ganzen D3 threads. Aber ist mir völlig wurscht, ich hätte nie gedacht, das dieses Hobby mal so ätzend werden kann.
Nvidia vs. ATi, AMD vs. Intel und jetzt sogar Doom3 gegen den rest der Welt. Sowas von Kindergarten Kacke hier. Langsam habe ich echt keine Lust mehr in diesem Forum, da braucht jetzt auch keiner kommen mit "Geh doch woanders hin" ich weiß das ich woanders hingehen kann, aber es ist doch wirklich traurig, das selbst ein gut moderiertes Forum eines großen Spielemagazins so niveaulos sein kann. So langsam ist es mir echt peinlich zuzugeben, das Computerspiele ein Hobby von mir ist. Das ist jetzt nicht gegen alle gerichtet, nur gegen so Leute wir der, der im Zitat oben steht und alle, die mit gesaugten Spielen und ihrem gefährlichen Halbwissen angeben müssen.
Ihr solltet euch Schämen ihr Hobbyahnunghaber, ihr werdet auch nochmal merken, wie wenig ihr eigentlich wisst.

bye
Spinal


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (5. August 2004)

leatherface1974 am 05.08.2004 01:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja dann denk mal nach warum D3 so hardwarehungrig ist.
> Aber so wie sich das bei dir anhört, solltest du dich in dein CS- bzw. HL2-Forum zurückziehen. <Beleidigung entfernt>
> Dich brauchen wir hier nicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ähm, solche Leute, die sich nicht gepflegt ausdrücken können (bzw wollen), brauchen wir aber auch nicht.
Also beherrsche dich bitte mal was und achte auf deinen Tonfall...


----------



## ComboX (5. August 2004)

Normalerweise geh ich ja auf soetwas nicht ein. Aber ich bin grad mal in der Laune meine Meinung zu rechtfertigen. 
A: Das ist ein öffentliches Forum und solange ich niemanden beleidige (so wie ihr es gerade versucht) darf ich meine persönliche Meinung wohl noch wiedergeben. 
B: Es geht um ein Spiel. Das Produkt einer Firma. Nicht eine Lebenseinstellung oder Ideologie. Da könnte ich ja noch verstehen wenn man seinen Standpunkt energisch vertritt aber selbst in so einem Fall bleibt man eigentlich bei einem Tonfall der einen nicht gleich ins Abseits stellt. 

Zu meiner Meinung: 
Der Satz den PimP3000 dort zitiert ist vieleicht etwas unglücklich gewählt. Es geht darum das BumpMaps nicht erst mit D³ eingeführt worden sind. Spiele wie X² und das derzeit oft als vergleich heraltende FC nutzen diese Technick auch. Die Performance dort leidet trotz dieser Mittel nicht unter diesem Hardwarehunger wie Doom. Zwar kommen dort diese Mittel nicht in der Masse vor aber dafür haben beide genannten Spiele noch Dinge zu berechnen um die sich Doom 3 wenig scheren muss (z.B. Weitläufige Aussenareale mit extremer Weitsicht.) Ausserdem spart Doom an einigen Enden (Polygone, Texturen) Dazu kommt das viele stellen wohl garnicht erst gross gerendert werden müssen da auf den meisten Bilder viele Objekte verdeckt sind und somit unter den Tisch fallen. Ich denke jetzt kommt wieder das Argument: "Man kann Äpfel nicht mit Birnen vergleichen." Dazu: Beides ist Obst. Und ich kann den Geschmack beider Obstsorten vergleichen. Sprich auch wenn Leute meinen man sollte Doom nicht mit besagtem Spiel messen. Dann frag ich mich doch womit sonst? Mit Doom 1 u. 2? Eine Wertung wird meist beim Vergleich mit den direktesten Konkurrenten gefällt. Und die werden derzeit halt von Crytek und Valve produziert. 





			
				leatherface1974 am 05.08.2004 01:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja dann denk mal nach warum D3 so hardwarehungrig ist.
> Aber so wie sich das bei dir anhört, solltest du dich in dein CS- bzw. HL2-Forum zurückziehen. <Beleidigung entfernt>
> Dich brauchen wir hier nicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








			
				PimP3000 am 05.08.2004 00:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Du schreibst totalen Scheiss...
> "Wobei die Grafik aus mir unbekannten Gründen wohl extrem Hardwarehungrig ist."
> ... Alleine durch diesen Satz beweisst du, dass du absolut keine Ahnung von Doom³ hast und auch allgemein vom Echtzeitrendern keinen blassen Schimmer hast...
> Geh und beurteile Fussball-Simulationen oder F1-Rennspiele...
> ...


----------



## Spinal (5. August 2004)

ComboX am 05.08.2004 02:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Normalerweise geh ich ja auf soetwas nicht ein. Aber ich bin grad mal in der Laune meine Meinung zu rechtfertigen.
> A: Das ist ein öffentliches Forum und solange ich niemanden beleidige (so wie ihr es gerade versucht) darf ich meine persönliche Meinung wohl noch wiedergeben.
> B: Es geht um ein Spiel. Das Produkt einer Firma. Nicht eine Lebenseinstellung oder Ideologie. Da könnte ich ja noch verstehen wenn man seinen Standpunkt energisch vertritt aber selbst in so einem Fall bleibt man eigentlich bei einem Tonfall der einen nicht gleich ins Abseits stellt.
> 
> ...



Es sind nicht die Bump Maps, die so eine hohe HW Anforderungen haben. Ich gehe mal davon aus, das es das dynamische Licht ist. Und diese Technik wird in allen anderen Spielen nur teilweise genutzt. In Doom3 ist es aber so, das wenn man alle Lichter ausmacht, es dunkel ist.
Sowas war wohl bis heute nicht möglich (es wurde immer geschummelt) und Doom3 ist die erste Engine die es hat. Ich bin mir sicher das es früher oder später überall so sein wird.
Wenn das Spiel draußen ist, wird man den Unterschied sehen können. Allerdings ist auch die Doom3 Engine noch nicht perfekt. Es werden nicht von allen Lichtquellen die Schatten berechnet weil dies wohl noch zu aufwändig ist.
Ausserdem gehe ich mal davon aus, das Doom3 etwa die gleiche HW Anforderung haben wird wie Far Cry. Vielleicht etwas höher. Lasst uns darüber weiter diskutieren wen das Spiel da ist, vielleicht täusche ich mich ja auch.

bye
Spinal


----------



## ePo (5. August 2004)

Ich hab Doom3 schon Orginal seid gestern am Start, nun ich zocke ca. jetzt seid 15 stunden.   

*Edit Nali_WarCow*: Na wer nicht lesen kann...


----------



## Munky (5. August 2004)

Tja, ich bin ebenfalls einer der glücklichen, die das Spiel schon in Händen halten und zocke jetzt seit gestern abend durch bis heute morgen.

*Edit Nali_WarCow*: Auch du solltest mal lesen, bevor du postet, entweder in diesem Thread oder hier. Da du dich nicht neu angemeldet hast gibt es nur ne Verwarnung.


----------



## Maxo (5. August 2004)

Ich zitiere mal:



> Wie alle die das Spiel haben sicherlich schon bemerkt haben,
> läuft das Spiel auch auf Modernen Rechner relativ misserabel.
> So konnte man das Spiel im Originalzustand auf dem Rechner meines
> Bruders (P4 3,0 GHz ; 512 MB DDR-RAM 400 ; GeForce FX 5200 128
> ...



Is doch genial oder? Ich hab das Spiel noch nicht (ja wie denn original???) aber werds sofort machen, denn meine 9800pro soll die 1024 auf hoch packen samt 3ghz...


----------



## spassiger (5. August 2004)

ccatom am 05.08.2004 00:10 schrieb:
			
		

> spassiger am 04.08.2004 23:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und warum gibt es dann nicht eine „unzensierte“ internationale Version und eine zensierte deutsche? id würde sich damit doch selbst weh tun.



			
				ccatom am 05.08.2004 00:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Schockmomente sind doch super! Richtig spannend wenn man durch die Dunkelheit rennt. Nur flaches Gameplay, weil wie gesagt, das nach einer Zeit eintönig sein soll (laut PCG). Hast du den Test nicht gelesen?!!?


Doch. Du meinst die aufkommende Monotonie damit, alles klar.


----------



## aph (5. August 2004)

Spinal am 05.08.2004 02:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gehe mal davon aus, das es das dynamische Licht ist. Und diese Technik wird in allen anderen Spielen nur teilweise genutzt. In Doom3 ist es aber so, das wenn man alle Lichter ausmacht, es dunkel ist.
> Sowas war wohl bis heute nicht möglich (es wurde immer geschummelt) und Doom3 ist die erste Engine die es hat. Ich bin mir sicher das es früher oder später überall so sein wird.



Völlig richtig. Das wurde bisher höchstens mal in Technik-Demos gemacht, nicht in Vollpreis-Spielen für den Massenmarkt. Und das ist in der Tat kein sichtbarer, sondern allenfalls ein "erlebbarer" Unterschied. Daher auf Screenshots nicht nachempfindbar, denn da sehen vorberechnete Lightmaps in der Regel besser aus.

Doom3 wird vermutlich zeigen, welche Variante das schönere Spielerlebnis bietet. Technisch ist nunmehr beides machbar (auf HighEnd-PCs), und mit noch besseren Rechnern wird Echtzeit-Lichtberechnung auch bald nicht mehr hinter Lightmaps zurückstehen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (5. August 2004)

Maxo am 05.08.2004 09:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Is doch genial oder? Ich hab das Spiel noch nicht (ja wie denn original???) aber werds sofort machen, denn meine 9800pro soll die 1024 auf hoch packen samt 3ghz...



Das ist IMO bei allen ID Games so, weil die PAK-Dateien komprimiert sind.
Allerdings wird sich dadurch nur die Ladezeit verkürzen und ansonsten nix im Spiel schneller werden.


----------



## Grinch (5. August 2004)

Maxo am 05.08.2004 09:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich zitiere mal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das ist doch schon ewig so.. auch bei q3/q2 und allen spielen die deren engines verwenden (jk2...) und ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass sie das entpacken der sachen nur auf ladezeit der maps auswirkt und nicht auf die spätere framerate.. oder meinste die entpacken während der map ununterbrochen die sachen um sie von der festplatte zu laden? zu was braucht das spiel wohl soviel ram? und dass das spiel mit ner fx 5200 und 1024x768 auf high flüssig läuft bezweifle ich doch stark


----------



## Quintus (5. August 2004)

Also den ersten Krtikpunkt finde ich lächerlich.Man kann einen Spiel nicht vorwerfen einen zu großen Hardware Hunger zu haben,es seidenn die Grafik wäre trotzdem grotten schlecht.Aber bei der Grafik ist es ja wohl klar.


----------



## ck001 (5. August 2004)

von wegen doom 3 ist purer ballerspaß und braucht weder fahrzeuge, aussenareale oder eine prise taktik:

ich würde schon sagen, dass wir uns auf diesen standard zubewegen. spaß ist, was spaß macht, und ein vernünftiges fahrmodell macht definitiv spaß - vor allem könnte ich mir bei doom 3 vorstellen, dass eine sequenz außerhalb der basis stattfindet, in der man von einem buggy aus horden von gegnern aufs korn nimmt - der fahrer stirbt und man setzt seinen weg zu irgendeinem wichtigen komplex alleine zu fuß fort ...

aussenareale sind für viele gamer äußerst wichtig - unreal 2 war kurz, aber dank der unterschiedlichsten aussenareale (mit fernsicht) immer wieder faszinierend und vor allem auch motivierend.

dass doom3 ein reiner shooter ist, bei dem man nur ballert, kann ich verschmerzen, bin ich doch ein serious sam anhänger. allerdings ist doom ein erwachsenen-shooter und sollte daher etwas mehr bieten - fehlende intelligenz der gegner wird mit (infernaler) stärke ausgeglichen ...

der vergleich mit half life ist schwachsinn. doom ist da, hl ist es nicht. was lang währt, wird meist sch... wartet ab, was hl zu bieten hat. ich kaufe mir doom erst, wenn der patch für ati da ist, vorher nicht.


----------



## chrizzz (5. August 2004)

Maxo am 05.08.2004 09:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich zitiere mal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## plutonium67 (5. August 2004)

Wieso sagen Communitymitglieder *noch immer* sie haben es schon gespielt... die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man es legal erweorben hat, ist noch immer verschwindend klein.

Dummheit in der Endlosschleife...

Und wer sich über eine 90% Wertung aufregt ist auch nicht grad klug, da er das Spiel ja kaum selbst gespielt hat. Und für eine Wertung reicht es halt nicht aus, das Spiel nur *einmal* durchgespielt zu haben... das wäre dann noch keine objektive Wertung.


----------



## DeViL_MaN (5. August 2004)

Nochmal zum HARDWARESCHWACHSINNSANFORDERUNGEN....

dass das Teil auf ner FX 5200 (!!!!!!!) net gut läuft ist klar... nur weil das nen FX Model ist, ist das Teil net schnell....

hab mal n paar Tests bei mir gemacht... (werde dazu nochn paar Screens mit FPS posten die tage)

hab extra hardware auf normaltakt gemacht erstmal 
Athlon XP 2500+ GeForceFX 5900XT (390/700), 1024MB 333er Ram
Mittlere Details , 1024x768 ALLES WUNDERBAR

bisschen höher getan die Graka : (430/850)
AUF HIGH DETAILS IMMERNOCH GUT SPIELBAR:.. nur SELTEN kleinere Ruckler was aber klar ist... 

Mit selber Taktung auf Mittleren Det. auch 2x Anisotr/ 2 AA an. läuft immernoch wunderbar... 


also ... ich denke net, dass das eiN HIGH END RECHNER IST..... und alle die sagen das Teil läuft nur aufm HighEnd ... (oder sagen die Texturen sehen scheisse aus (wobei DIESE Leute dann auf LOW Details spielen..... aber ok)) ... dem kann ich nur raten... Wenn man keine Ahnung hat.. EINFACH MAL FRESSE HALTEN... 

danke fürs zuhören


----------



## ePo (5. August 2004)

Ich kanns axzeptieren, auch wenn ich das Spiel aus legalen quellen bezogen habe. Mehr habe ich dem nicht hinzuzufügen, ich denke es liegt im Interesse aller das sich nur Leute eine Meinung über das Spiel machen sollten die es gespielt haben, da ich einer dieser glückigen leute bin und auch KEIN Raubkopierer, dachte ich schreib ich mal etwas darüber.

Anyway

mfg 


ePo


----------



## Flashkop (5. August 2004)

Hi Leute ich habe heute mein doom 3 Bekommen  .
ABER ich kann euch sagen auf einem
2200+
512MB DDR
Geforce 3Ti200

Läuft es nur auf minimalen detail also alles runterschreuben und da sihts echt nimmer gut aus  . Aber fun macht das game trotzdem.

MFG Flashkop


----------



## Schisshase (5. August 2004)

Nur mal so zur info: Die http://www.gamestar.de hat auf ihrer Seite 87% vergeben. Machen wir die jetzt auch fertig?  

Edit: hab gesehen, dawar jemand schneller.


----------



## Meister-King (5. August 2004)

Also hallo erst mal mein erster beitrag zu diesem Thema.  
Ich frage mich  wieso hier meinche sich über eine 90er wertung  ärgern ?  meiner Meinung nach is die 90er wertung auch nicht richtig aber weil es einfach zu viel ist! Bei der konkurenz  G...star haben sie das spiel 87% gegeben das is auch richtig so   !WEIL ein spiel muss auch ein bisschen abwechselung haben nicht nur ballern!(es ist zwar doom3 und mir tät es nichts ausmachen wenn nur geballert wird,ABER dem entsprechend geile levels nicht immer die gleich aussehen und bessere gegener. und ihr fragt euch  muss ein spiel unbedingt aussenlevels haben wo mann fahrzeuge fahren kann?NEIN aber dann müssen die spielemacher mit weniger %wertung leben.(auch wenn es ein egoshooter is)) ich möchte noch sagen ich habe das spiel nicht.(habe mir meine meinung aus den tests gemacht wo alles ausführlich  drin steht) und wie soll ich den das spiel haben kommt erst 12 raus! Und alle die es schon haben ist ganz sicherlich eine raubkopie wie kann man das spiel schon am 3.8 durch haben wie meinche sagen wenn es erst an dem tag in den usa erschienen ist ZZZZZZZZZZZZZ das geht mir scho auf den sach wir zahlen 50€ für ein spiel und die zahlen keinen cent und haben es schon 1woche vor erscheinungsdatum und können uns als idoten abstempeln und sich cool fühlen!!!DAS ist schon zum
 .


----------



## Munky (5. August 2004)

Jetzt wurde mir von einem Aushilfs-Admin mein Post gelöscht, weil er meint, ich könne das Spiel noch gar nicht haben. Auf die Idee, daß man auf www.pcgames.de auch aus den Staaten kommen kann, scheint hier niemand zu kommen.

Danke, Nali Kriegskuh - und Grüße aus dem Sommerurlaub  

P.S.: ich bin auch nicht "neu angemeldet", sondern seit Mitte 2001 dabei. So viel zu "nicht lesen können"


----------



## Meister-King (5. August 2004)

Munky am 05.08.2004 21:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt wurde mir von einem Aushilfs-Admin mein Post gelöscht, weil er meint, ich könne das Spiel noch gar nicht haben. Auf die Idee, daß man auf www.pcgames.de auch aus den Staaten kommen kann, scheint hier niemand zu kommen.
> 
> Danke, Nali Kriegskuh - und Grüße aus dem Sommerurlaub
> 
> P.S.: ich bin auch nicht "neu angemeldet", sondern seit Mitte 2001 dabei. So viel zu "nicht lesen können"


omg mann hälts du uns für so blöd???Die usa hat das spiel erst seit dem 2 oder dritten ok.Also wie kannst du es voher gehabt haben oder am gleichen tag(noch unwarscheinlicher wie kann mann doom3 am einem tag durchspielen??zz)und ausserdem ein import dauert 5-10 ungefähr!also  kannst du mir mal erklähren wie du an die CD ranggekommen bist??


----------



## Nali_WarCow (5. August 2004)

Munky am 05.08.2004 21:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt wurde mir von einem Aushilfs-Admin mein Post gelöscht, weil er meint, ich könne das Spiel noch gar nicht haben. Auf die Idee, daß man auf www.pcgames.de auch aus den Staaten kommen kann, scheint hier niemand zu kommen.
> Danke, Nali Kriegskuh - und Grüße aus dem Sommerurlaub


Nur ne ganz dumme Sache, wenn man dann beim Posten ne IP der Deutschen Telekom hat. 
Aber schön zu sehen, wie ehrlich du bist. 



> P.S.: ich bin auch nicht "neu angemeldet", *sondern seit Mitte 2001 dabei*. So viel zu "nicht lesen können"


Genau das habe ich geschrieben gehabt. 


> _Edit Nali_WarCow_: Auch du solltest mal lesen, bevor du postet, entweder in diesem Thread oder hier. *Da du dich nicht neu angemeldet hast* gibt es nur ne Verwarnung.


Es war ja auch so leicht zu überlesen, daß hier Doom 3 Warez-Prollos nicht erwünscht sind.


----------



## kingston (5. August 2004)

Also wenn ich das richtig verstehe ist er aus den Staaten und macht gerade Sommerurlaub in Deutschland. 
Also wo ist das Problem? Vielleicht hat er es ja drüben gekauft und mitgenommen.


----------



## Spinal (5. August 2004)

kingston am 05.08.2004 22:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn ich das richtig verstehe ist er aus den Staaten und macht gerade Sommerurlaub in Deutschland.
> Also wo ist das Problem? Vielleicht hat er es ja drüben gekauft und mitgenommen.



Ne ne, Nali Warcow hat schon recht.



> Auf die Idee, daß man auf www.pcgames.de auch aus den Staaten kommen kann, scheint hier niemand zu kommen.
> 
> Danke, Nali Kriegskuh - und Grüße aus dem Sommerurlaub



der behauptet in den Staaten Urlaub zu machen.

Es geht doch lediglich darum, das man nix posten soll, bis Okaysoft und andere Versender das Spiel rausgeschickt haben, da sonst der Verdacht entsteht, es handelt sich um einen illegalen download.
Auch wenn einige Leute das Spiel tatsächlich schon haben.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Meister-King (5. August 2004)

kingston am 05.08.2004 22:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn ich das richtig verstehe ist er aus den Staaten und macht gerade Sommerurlaub in Deutschland.
> Also wo ist das Problem? Vielleicht hat er es ja drüben gekauft und mitgenommen.


jo er is sommer urlaub in Deutschland???(zz ??Somer?? urlaub in deutschland was is das für einer???)und da holt er sein spiel mit wo er gleichzeigte sein pc mit nimmt und im urlaub ins internet geht und daheim doom3 zockt(was für ein sommer urlaub)also das ganze is mir zu unlogisch und unglaubwürdig .


----------



## kingston (5. August 2004)

Achso. Na ja interessieren würds mich jetzt schon wo er nun lebt bzw. Urlaub macht.


----------



## sCruMieRa (6. August 2004)

hahaha, wie dumm (nicht doom!):

Doom 3: PC-Games-Wertung
04.08.2004 12:02 Uhr
Negative Aspekte: 
- Die Grafik zeigt einen enormen Hunger nach Hardware

UND DANN DAS HIER:

Doom 3: Diese Hardware brauchen Sie!
05.08.2004 06:52 Uhr - Bei den Hardware-Anforderungen von Doom 3 können wir Entwarnung geben: Um den lange erwarteten Shooter spielen zu können, muss es nicht zwangsläufig ein High-End-Prozessor und eine Grafikkarte der neusten Generation sein.

was nun? hardwarehungrig oder net?! o_O
MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
deshalb interessieren mich solche tests überhaupt net...


----------



## Munky (6. August 2004)

Nali_WarCow am 05.08.2004 22:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Munky am 05.08.2004 21:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nali, wenn Du mal auf der id-Seite nachschaust, wirst Du sehen, daß das Spiel in der Nacht von Montag auf Dienstag in den USA veröffentlicht wurde (midnight release). Ich hab´s Dienstag im Wal Mart um die Ecke gekauft, konnte es aber leider nich im Internetcafé spielen. Hab aber schon diesen Wertungsthread gelesen.
Bin dann Mittwochabend (dt. Zeit) zurückgekommen, und hab´s dank Jetlag gezockt wie verrückt und Donnerstagmorgen meinen Senf dazu gegeben...sowas kommt dauernd vor, habe ich schon vor Ewigkeiten mit Warcraft2 gemacht und ist doch kein Grund für Anfeindungen.

Das mit dem neu angemeldet hab ich tatsächlich anders verstanden. Allerdings kannst Du nicht verlangen, daß ich das Forum nach Deinen Ankündigungen durchsuche, ich schreibe eben nur auf die News auf der Hauptseite.

Und das mit dem "Warez-Proll" ist lächerlich. Wer sich von Leuten gestört fühlt, die das Spiel warum auch immer schon haben sollen halt nicht hinhören, Herr Aushilfssheriff.


----------



## Kalimero33 (6. August 2004)

*g* da hatter aber nun ma was von sich gelassen *gespanntaufReaktion*
egal ich hab nun die ganzen Thread hier durchgelesen und bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass alle die hier gross sagen, das Spiel hätte eine höhere Wertung verdient, ohne es gespielt zu haben, keine Ahnung von Spielen haben und erstmal selber testen sollen.
Vielleicht ist das Game ja total schlecht und die Grafik ist echt nicht so toll?
was sagt ihr dann?? (ich glaube es selber nicht aber es könnte ja sein)

Es gab viele Spiele die ich durch mehrere Test ziehmlich schlecht fand aber durch das eigene Testen erst richtig auf den Geschmack gekommen bin.
Ich find Söldner und Spellforce cool. (nurn Beispiel)
Ich jedenfalls vertraue nurnoch auf meine eigene Meinung beim eigenen Dauertest.
Und der kommt Samstag


----------



## chj (6. August 2004)

Releasetermin ?   31.7.    

"GameStop outlets show July 31 in their computers.
By John Keefer | July 30, 2004

Advertisement
Is it possible that DOOM 3 could be out tomorrow?

Many GameStop stores in the Southern California area have confirmed that they should be getting their shipments of DOOM 3 on July 31, at least three days ahead of the scheduled Aug. 3 ship date announced by id and Activision (and four days ahead of GameStop original Aug. 4 date). This is based on the new dates showing up in their computers. A few readers on the East Coast of the United States also confirmed the GameStop dates at their local stores.."

Wer die News weiter verfolgt hat, kann die Auslieferung bestätigen. 
Kein Problem, Doom3 mehrfach durchgezockt zu haben und sich eine Meinung zu bilden, also kommt please schnell wieder runter von eurem Kreuzzug


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (6. August 2004)

chj am 06.08.2004 01:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Releasetermin ?   31.7.
> 
> "GameStop outlets show July 31 in their computers.
> By John Keefer | July 30, 2004
> ...


Jaja, genau, kaum in den hintersten Winkeln der Welt einen Laden gefunden, der Doom3 früher verkauft, schon haben ALLE von dort ihr Exemplar bezogen. 
Vermutlich wohnen eure Bekannten, Omas und Freunde alle in der gleichen Strasse, direkt neben dem Spieleladen. Vielleicht seid ihr auch alle verwand!?


----------



## chj (6. August 2004)

MiffiMoppelchen am 06.08.2004 01:54 schrieb:
			
		

> [
> Jaja, genau, kaum in den hintersten Winkeln der Welt einen Laden gefunden, der Doom3 früher verkauft, schon haben ALLE von dort ihr Exemplar bezogen.
> Vermutlich wohnen eure Bekannten, Omas und Freunde alle in der gleichen Strasse, direkt neben dem Spieleladen. Vielleicht seid ihr auch alle verwand!?



Kalifornien ist schon mal kein Kuhkaff; GameStop keine kleine Klitsche und seit 31.7. sind noch ein paar Tage mehr ins Land gegangen und Doom3 wirklich und wahrhaftig legal zu erwerben .   Nimm jetzt noch halbwegs wohlwollend an, dass die stolzen Besitzter damit rumposen und jeder mit ihnen halbwegs bekannte Knilch damit zocken wollte und schon steigt die Zahl der Halbwegs-Bescheid-Wisser  sprunghaft an.    
Ihr seht das viel zu eng   Wenn die Importversionen ( by Okaysoft, nicht by urlaubendem Onkel  ) da sind, wird eh noch heftiger um die Wertung gestritten.


----------



## Denmat (6. August 2004)

ich hab doom3 auch ganz ganz schnell gehabt, 1 stunde nach dem release hab ichs gehabt! woher??? ich habs mir vorgestellt, weil jeder der das spiel nach deutschland versendet hat 3-10 tage shipment und so warte ich und warte und freu mich wenns aus UK angekommen iss basta, alle anderen die es haben solln sich freuen, die warez leute sollen alle zur hölle gehen


----------



## TheDarkLord (6. August 2004)

zur "Haben"-Diskussion:
Man kann auch im Urlaub via Notebook zb. zocken. Und wenn er aus den Staaten ist und sich sein Notebook mitgenommen hat, auf welchem er Doom zockt, gibts da wohl kein Problem.

Einige scheinen ihre Aufgabe hier etwas "überbewertet" zu sehen...

zum Spiel:
Habs noch nicht, und werd auch noch abwarten.


----------



## Spinal (6. August 2004)

TheDarkLord am 06.08.2004 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> zur "Haben"-Diskussion:
> Man kann auch im Urlaub via Notebook zb. zocken. Und wenn er aus den Staaten ist und sich sein Notebook mitgenommen hat, auf welchem er Doom zockt, gibts da wohl kein Problem.
> 
> Einige scheinen ihre Aufgabe hier etwas "überbewertet" zu sehen...
> ...



Wo liegt denn das Problem seine Meinung zum Spiel erst in ein paar Tagen zu posten?
Was Munky betrifft, das ist eine verschwindend geringe Möglichkeit das Spiel auf diese weise zu haben, zudem völlig seltsam ausgedrückt, da er ja geschrieben hat, er hätte aus den USA auf www.pcgames.de zugegriffen (bzw. das man es könnte HrHr).
Und jetzt hat er es aus Deutschland geschrieben.
Ach...Kinderkacke. Warum ist es so schwer sich an die Regeln zu halten?

bye
Spinal


----------



## foofi (6. August 2004)

... man muss nicht in d. USA fahren um Doom3 zu zocken. Joystix in Bonn hat die US Version von Doom3, hab ich mir eben gekauft die Oroginalverpackung sieht verdammt geil aus.
Kauft euch das Spiel!


----------



## WildGunnMan (6. August 2004)

Hmm, Hardware-Testcenter, hmm

Also bei mir läuft Doom³ auf High, 800x600x32, 
AA aus (was is noch wichtig?) recht flüssig, 
nur stellenweise ruckelt es, Level-Ladezeit 
ca. 40-50 sec

AMD Athlon 1.4GHz, Epox 8KH-A, 512 MB 
DDR RAM, GeForce4 Ti4200 64MB,
FW 61.77, W2K SP4, noch was?

Geiles Game, Superprächtige Grafik 
(selbst auf meiner alten Orgel)
nur wird man tatsächlich etwas müde 
nach 3 Stunden   

Vieles erinnert mich an AvP 1&2 
(die einzigen Spiele, bei denen ich mich 
noch heute erschrecke, wenn ein Vieh 
an mir knabbert   )

Auch hätte ich mir etwas mehr Licht 
gewünscht, oder ne Lampe auf den
Waffen, oder ... naja, Taktik halt   

Wers noch nicht hat kann sich es getrost kaufen


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. August 2004)

Eine Sache finde ich aber irgendwie komisch Leute. Bei der PCG Wertung wird ja als Negativpunkt der Hardwarehunger genannt. Aber hier schreiben sie dann:


> Bei den Hardware-Anforderungen von Doom 3 können wir Entwarnung geben: Um den lange erwarteten Shooter spielen zu können, muss es nicht zwangsläufig ein High-End-Prozessor und eine Grafikkarte der neusten Generation sein. Id Software die Doom 3-Engine nämlich auch für ältere PCs optimiert.



Das widerspricht sich doch irgendwie total   

Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## plutonium67 (7. August 2004)

Shadow_Man am 07.08.2004 00:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Sache finde ich aber irgendwie komisch Leute. Bei der PCG Wertung wird ja als Negativpunkt der Hardwarehunger genannt. Aber hier schreiben sie dann:
> 
> 
> > Bei den Hardware-Anforderungen von Doom 3 können wir Entwarnung geben: Um den lange erwarteten Shooter spielen zu können, muss es nicht zwangsläufig ein High-End-Prozessor und eine Grafikkarte der neusten Generation sein. Id Software die Doom 3-Engine nämlich auch für ältere PCs optimiert.
> ...



Um es genau zu nehmen steht da nur *um es spielen zu können *....

anno dazumal *hätte* ich Outcast auch "spielen" können... aber wie!!!!

Ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine Lust auf 640*480 auf Low-Deatils.


----------



## chj (7. August 2004)

Spinal am 06.08.2004 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo liegt denn das Problem seine Meinung zum Spiel erst in ein paar Tagen zu posten?
> Was Munky betrifft, das ist eine verschwindend geringe Möglichkeit das Spiel auf diese weise zu haben, zudem völlig seltsam ausgedrückt, da er ja geschrieben hat, er hätte aus den USA auf www.pcgames.de zugegriffen (bzw. das man es könnte HrHr).
> Und jetzt hat er es aus Deutschland geschrieben.
> Ach...Kinderkacke. Warum ist es so schwer sich an die Regeln zu halten?
> ...



Weil die Regel Humbug ist ?


----------



## The_Sisko (7. August 2004)

Also ich würde eher Leute welche wegen eines Spieles in die USA jetten auf einen Gehirnschaden untersuchen! *lol*  Wenn man sich da die Kosten --> Nutzen-Rechnung anschaut kann man doch nur mehr loslachen! Und auch wenn ich x-facher Millionär wäre, würde ich eine solche dämliche Aktion nicht starten! Dafür wäre mir mein Geld zu schade! Man wird doch noch 10 Tage warten können!


----------



## DrProof (7. August 2004)

90 ist wirklich zu wenig für diesen Hammertitel. Es ist wieder so das die ach so genialen Spieletester was zu nörgeln finden. Dann sollen sie mir mal ein Referenzspiel zeigen mit so einer Stylvollen Grafik. Far Cry hat vielleicht die Aussenariale aber nicht die Atmosphäre und warum nörgeln welche das es keine Fahrzeuge gibt oder riesiges Waffenarsenal, wurd ja nie gesagt das es sowas geben soll oder gar Aussenariale. Wozu denn sowas  
Das Game ist so wie es ist einfach Super.. Auch wenn ich eigentlich mehr der Stratege bin. Aber Doom III zeigt einem das eine am Computer erzeugte Kulisse die man selbst durchläuft einem doch Angst einjagen kann.... Ich war nebenbei auch verwundert das es überhaupt bei mir läuft. Denn so ein Hardwarehunger wie man sagt hat das Game gar nicht... Aber muss ja sein weil man weiss ja... es darf in Bewertungen keine Perfekten Spiele geben weil es dann alle Sparten abdecken müsste...   

Also ich kann nur die negativen Aspekte durchgehen und verneinen:

1. Hardwarehunger ist gar nicht so groß, klar auf Ultra Details aber auf normalen Details läufts schon auf einfachen Systemen.

2. Man kann das Rad des Schocks ja nicht neu erfinden!

3. In dem so Linearen Leveldesign findet man schon ab und an nen Secret Room meine Lieben. 

4. Die Gegner KI ist für die Gegnertypen passend, dass soll ein Mangel sein?

5. Hat ja auch keiner Erwartet, der sich ein wenig Informiert hat...


----------



## Quintus (7. August 2004)

Tja,mit der 90er Wertung ist es wohl doch kein Far Cry Bezwinger geworden.
Naja,ich mochte das Game eh nie!  

Mir wäre es lieber gewesen wenn HL2 endlich draußen wäre.


----------



## Shadow (7. August 2004)

:-o  hi sag mal was hast du den für ein rechner .?


----------



## spassiger (7. August 2004)

WildGunnMan am 06.08.2004 22:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch hätte ich mir etwas mehr Licht gewünscht, oder ne Lampe auf den Waffen, oder ... naja, Taktik halt


Da frage ich mich sowieso, warum's sowas nicht gibt. Ich kenne jedenfalls nur ein einziges Spiel, in dem Waffen direkt mit tragbaren Lampen kombiniert sind, und zwar Splinter Cell Pandora Tomorrow im MP-Modus als Söldner. Jedenfalls sah es auf den Trailern immer so aus, als wären Lampe und Waffe kombiniert. In Star Trek Voyager (TV-Serie, nicht PC-Spiel) gibt's auch immer wieder Folgen, in denen Crewmitglieder mit einem Kompressionsgewehr mit eingebauter Lampe durch verdunkelte Gänge schleichen. Ich finde das ziemlich cool, warum gibt's sowas nicht auch in Spielen?


----------



## eX2tremiousU (7. August 2004)

spassiger am 07.08.2004 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> WildGunnMan am 06.08.2004 22:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mal ganz davon abgesehen das auch in vielen Filmen / Serien SWAT-Kommandos und Co. z.B. mit MP5+Flashlight vorgehen. Komplett dunkle Räume abzusuchen und bei Gefahr im Schein des Lichtes zu schießen wäre bestimmt genial gekommen. Allerdings habe ich festgestellt das man in den späteren Karten fast kaum noch die Lampe bracht, da es genügend Umwelteinflüße (Konsolen, Marsatmosphäre) gibt  die das dunkle Spielgeschehen "erleuchten". Ich für meinen Teil will aber eine Mod für D³ in der  an der MG-88 (das normale Maschinengewehr) eine Taschenlampe montiert ist. Ich will ja nicht das direkt an jeder Waffe eine Funzel leuchtet, aber zumindest an einer wäre das schon ziemlich "erhellend" gewesen.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Maxo (7. August 2004)

Oh Mann... Ihr wundert euch, weshalb man nicht Lampe UND Waffe kombinieren kann? Schonmal das Wort Atmosphäre gehört? Da könnt man ja gleich alle Viecher Neongrün blinkend machen, dann sieht man die ja auch... Nur die Atmosphäre ist am Arsch! Aber ich find das Spiel ziemlich hart und nichts für kleine Kinder! Oh Mann, ich werd nie die Szene mit dem Imp aus der Treppe vergessen... Da hab ich mir fast in die Hose gemacht!


----------



## eX2tremiousU (7. August 2004)

Maxo am 07.08.2004 14:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh Mann... Ihr wundert euch, weshalb man nicht Lampe UND Waffe kombinieren kann? Schonmal das Wort Atmosphäre gehört? Da könnt man ja gleich alle Viecher Neongrün blinkend machen, dann sieht man die ja auch... Nur die Atmosphäre ist am Arsch! Aber ich find das Spiel ziemlich hart und nichts für kleine Kinder! Oh Mann, ich werd nie die Szene mit dem Imp aus der Treppe vergessen... Da hab ich mir fast in die Hose gemacht!



Die Atmosphäre ist jetzt bei mir, nach rund 7 Stunden "Spielspaß" im dunklen Zimmer samt aufgedrehten Boxen auch praktisch nicht mehr existent. Ich befürchte sogar das bald der Entgegner auf der Matte steht (bin jetzt in einem Labor-Komplex wo Steintafeln untersucht werden...). Ob nun mit Lampe oder ohne, nach einer gewissen Zeit blockt man die Ereignisse ab, da schockt nichts mehr. Nur die unmittelbaren Ereignisse nach dem Beginn der Invasion sind schockierend (IMP aus der Treppe etc.), da diese Abschnitte noch liebevoll gescriptet sind, später wirst du davon allerdings nicht mehr viel sehen...

Für mich waren da AvP und AvP 2 schockierender...ich habe diese "Albtraum"-Momente einfach geliebt, man ist in einer dunklen Kammer, der Scanner schlägt aus wie verrückt, kaum noch Munition im Clip und dann...komplette Ruhe. Man geht weiter, nichts passiert. Man nähert sich einem Terminal nichts passiert. Man geht in die Nähe eines absolut unwichtigen Mapobjektes und plötzlich kommt begleitet von lautem Geschrei ein Alien auf einen zu *herzinfarkt*. Das hat einen dann sogar bei mehrmaligem Durchspielen noch überrascht. Sehe ich bei D³ aufgrund der viel kleineren Areale leider nicht so. D³  will gerne permanent Angst machen, kann das aber leider kaum. Nach einer gewissen Zeit ist die Luft einfach raus.

Regards, eX!


----------



## jupp009 (7. August 2004)

Sei froh diese MOD gibt es bereits...


----------



## Stargunner (7. August 2004)

Los Leute, die 300er Marke knackt ihr auch noch !


----------



## Snark7 (7. August 2004)

WildGunnMan am 06.08.2004 22:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, Hardware-Testcenter, hmm
> 
> Also bei mir läuft Doom³ auf High, 800x600x32,
> AA aus (was is noch wichtig?) recht flüssig,
> ...




Hmmmm..... würde doch sehr gerne mal die timeDemo Ergebnisse sehen, muß ich sagen. Mehr dazu siehe unten


----------



## Snark7 (7. August 2004)

Nali_WarCow am 05.08.2004 11:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Maxo am 05.08.2004 09:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So, hab Doom3 US mal ein bissel mit der timeDemo demo1 gebencht und auch die Sache  mit dem Entpacken mal versucht.
Mein System: Athlon 2400XP, etwas lahmes altes Board mit 266erDDR, 9800Pro, 1 GB RAM. Win 2k, Catalyst erstmal 4.8b.
Einstellungen im Treiber: benutzerdefinierte Einstellungen "aus", d.h. Anwendung steuert die Settings.

Im Game:
1024x768, High Detail, alles an, außer FSAA.
Habe die timedemo jeweils zweimal hintereinander ausgeführt, warum erklär ich gleich....
Um die timedemo auszuführen übrigens ctrl+alt+^ drücken, timeDemo demo1 eingeben (Groß-/Kleinschreibung IST WICHTIG) und return.

Mit Catalyst 4.8b: im ersten Durchlauf 25.2 im zweiten 30.3
Mit Catalyst 4.9b: im ersten Durchlauf 25.7 im zweiten 30.7
Der 4.9b ist auf 9800pro also marginal schneller. lohnt sich nicht wirklich  
Aber nunja, jetzt isser drauf 

Wie man sieht ist der 1. Durchlauf immer deutlich langsamer. Das äußert sich in Form sehr nerviger kurzer, bis zu etwa 3/4 sekundenlanger "Hänger", die, wenn sie im Spiel auftreten extrem nervig sind. Die passieren, weil 
der die Models etc. nachlädt, wenn die das erste mal gebraucht werden und ab dann im Speicher hält. Das heißt, daß die natürlich im Spiel auch grade immer dann auftreten, wenn man sie am wenigsten brauchen kann, nämlich wenn etwas zum ersten Mal auftritt, d.h. z.B. ein neues Monster auftaucht 

Die PK4 Dateien liegen auf einem flotten Raid-Array und sind *nicht* fragmentiert. Ich hab die trotzdem mal entpackt, wie hier bereits in einem Vorposting beschrieben und siehe da:
Catalyst 4.9b 1: Durchlauf: 23.3   2: Durchlauf: 30.2
Würde sagen während das im zweiten Durchlauf in der möglichen Meßschwankung liegt, ist das Ergebnis im ersten Durchlauf deutlich! 2.4 fps und damit deutlich schlechter, als mit *nicht-entpackten* pk4-Dateien.
Bei einem Setting ähnlich meinem dürfte es also *FALSCH* sein, die PK4 zu entpacken!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (7. August 2004)

eX2tremiousU am 07.08.2004 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Atmosphäre ist jetzt bei mir, nach rund 7 Stunden "Spielspaß" im dunklen Zimmer samt aufgedrehten Boxen auch praktisch nicht mehr existent. Ich befürchte sogar das bald der Entgegner auf der Matte steht (bin jetzt in einem Labor-Komplex wo Steintafeln untersucht werden...). Ob nun mit Lampe oder ohne, nach einer gewissen Zeit blockt man die Ereignisse ab, da schockt nichts mehr. Nur die unmittelbaren Ereignisse nach dem Beginn der Invasion sind schockierend (IMP aus der Treppe etc.), da diese Abschnitte noch liebevoll gescriptet sind, später wirst du davon allerdings nicht mehr viel sehen...
> 
> Für mich waren da AvP und AvP 2 schockierender...ich habe diese "Albtraum"-Momente einfach geliebt, man ist in einer dunklen Kammer, der Scanner schlägt aus wie verrückt, kaum noch Munition im Clip und dann...komplette Ruhe. Man geht weiter, nichts passiert. Man nähert sich einem Terminal nichts passiert. Man geht in die Nähe eines absolut unwichtigen Mapobjektes und plötzlich kommt begleitet von lautem Geschrei ein Alien auf einen zu *herzinfarkt*. Das hat einen dann sogar bei mehrmaligem Durchspielen noch überrascht. Sehe ich bei D³ aufgrund der viel kleineren Areale leider nicht so. D³  will gerne permanent Angst machen, kann das aber leider kaum. Nach einer gewissen Zeit ist die Luft einfach raus.



Gut geschrieben. Sehe ich auch so. Die Schockmomente sind ab und zu mal gut gelungen, aber da man schon immer weiß im nächsten Raum befindet sich in der nächsten Dunklen Ecke wieder ein Gegner und wenn man wieder zurückgeht, dann kommen wieder neue Gegner, etc. dann ist die "Überraschung" bei nahezu null angekommen. Und die Funktion der mehr als umständlichen Taschenlampe wurde ja schon angesprochen und doll sieht werde Lampe noch Lichtkegel aus.  Da bekommt man im Spiel nen Tilt, wenn man laufen am Wechseln ist. Bislang würde ich ne Wertung zwischen 80 und 85 für deutlich angebrachter halten. Das Spiel fängt super an, doch nach etwa 45 Minuten war es dann auch. Sehr passend sind auch diese Comics zum Spiel, die es IMO genau treffen. Als "Horrorshooter" ist Doom 3 deutlich schlechter als ein AvP und das wollte es sein.

Nachtrag: Was ich etwas komisch finde ist, daß zwar Schüsse aus der Pistole die Umgebung "erhellen" aber ein leuchtendes Plasmageschoß nicht für Licht sorgt.


----------



## Spinal (7. August 2004)

Snark7 am 07.08.2004 18:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 05.08.2004 11:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, das Spiel scheint auch stark CPU abhängig zu sein.
Ich habe gleich viel Ram, gleiche Grafikkarte aber Athlon64 3200+ und habe in der Demo im 1. Lauf 32 fps im 2. Lauf dann sogar 41.1 fps.

Und ich benutze einen alten Catalyst, weiß nicht welchen, ich glaube 4.6
Die Settings waren natürlich auch alle die gleichen, also Anwendungsgesteuert, High Detail, kein AA, 1024x768

bye
Spinal


----------



## Snark7 (7. August 2004)

Spinal am 07.08.2004 19:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Snark7 am 07.08.2004 18:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm, ja, braucht natürlich auch CPU. Aber der Leistungsunterschied Athlon 64-3200 zu 2400 ist doch deutlich größer, als die 10 frames unterschied. Bei z.B. Far Cry oder UT2004 mit Bots dürfte das weit mehr zum Tragen kommen. D3 braucht halt dank fehlender KI nicht so viel zu rechnen.


----------



## Spinal (7. August 2004)

Snark7 am 07.08.2004 20:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Spinal am 07.08.2004 19:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, der Leistungsunterschied in reiner Prozessorleistung ist viel, aber eine Grafikkarte macht mehr aus. Natürlich kann man das nicht mit Botmatches in UT vergleichen, aber Far Cry ist schon ein gutes Beispiel. Ich denke, dass Far Cry auf einem AthlonXP 2400+ mit Radeon 9800 XT besser läuft als auf einem A64 3200+ mit Radeon 9600 XT.
Aber 10 Frames finde ich schon einen großen Unterschied. Ich nehme an, das die Schattenberechnung sehr stark auf die CPU geht.

bye
Spinal


----------



## jamesmckenna (7. August 2004)

XMasTree am 04.08.2004 20:44 schrieb:
			
		

> hghghgfhdg am 04.08.2004 18:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielleicht solltest du mal mehr fernsehen, denn schon der Alien-Trailer sagte:
"Im Weltraum hört dich keiner Schreien"
Kein Schall-->Kein Dopplereffekt (gibs auch bei e-wellen, das ist aber was anderes).

Ganz nebenbei meinte er die Geschwindigkeit, denn selbst mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit kann man nicht an Sternen oder Planeten vorbeirauschen(geräuschlos). Deswegen erwähnt er die Relativitätstheorie.

Thema Blut:
Ich frag mich was besser ist:
Ein Kind sieht wie ein Mensch erschoßen wird und kein Blut erscheint oder Grünes.
Ein Kind sieht den wahren Anblick von Blut.
Also ich finde es deutlich schlimmer wenn alle klinisch sauber aussieht, denn dann muß es ja real auch so sein.
Wenn man in den Nachrichten mal die wirklichen Bilder z.B. als dem Irak sehen würde, wo nicht rechtzeitig weggeblendet würde, dann würden viele sich ganz schön erschrecken. Nebenbei würden viele dann erstmal mit reinigen ihrer Zimmer beschäftigt sein. 

Natürlich soll GARKEIN Kind solche Spiele spielen. Aber das ist ein Problem der Kontrolle. 
Warum darf ich als Erwachsener mit meinem Leben das Vaterland tapfer verteidigen, aber kein Spiel spielen, in dem Zombies bluten?
Aber es ist ja die alte Leier, es ist zwar so das kein Amokläufer durch Spiele durchdreht, sondern weil er a) krank und/oder b) ein krankes soziales Umfeld hat, aber das indizieren von Spielen ist ja deutlich einfacher als eine Mutter zu fragen, warum sie nicht gemerkt hat das ihr Sohn ein halbes Jahr nicht mehr zur Schule geht und dauernt mit Waffen spielt.


----------



## Leddernilpferd (7. August 2004)

das einzige auf das ich wirklich wert gelegt habe, war die grafik.
ich will es mal so sagen, auf ihre engine brauch sich id nicht's einzubilden.
da hat cry tech bessere arbeit geleistet.


----------



## Corbulo (7. August 2004)

Ich finde auch, daß die Engine auf den ersten Blick einen super Eindruck macht. Geht man so durch die dunklen Räume und guckt sich die Models an, dann staunt man schon nicht schlecht. Schaut man sich eine Wand mal von der Nähe an, dann gibts nur Pixelbrei (im high quality- mode). An manchen Stellen hat man auch auf 3d-Modelle von Schläuchen verzichtet und Sprites verwendet. Was soll das denn bitteschön?
Meiner Ansicht nach wird hier extrem viel mit der Dunkelheit kaschiert. Die Grafikmängel fallen im Dunkel einfach nicht so auf.
Da ist die Far-Cry Engine allein durch ihre moderateren Hardwareanforderungen einen kleinen Schritt voraus. Ganz zu schweigen von der Sichtweite. Bei Doom3 ist es ja schon eine Seltenheit, wenn man zwei Räume gleichzeitig sieht.


----------



## spassiger (8. August 2004)

Nali_WarCow am 07.08.2004 19:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Schockmomente sind ab und zu mal gut gelungen, aber da man schon immer weiß im nächsten Raum befindet sich in der nächsten Dunklen Ecke wieder ein Gegner und wenn man wieder zurückgeht, dann kommen wieder neue Gegner, etc. dann ist die "Überraschung" bei nahezu null angekommen.


Oh nein, oh nein, das habe ich fast befürchtet...  Denselben Effekt habe ich auch bei der aktuellen PCG-Vollversion „Das Ding“ festgestellt: Am Anfang bin ich noch vorsichtig und etwas ängstlich *pfeif* vorgegangen, in den späteren Levels gab's immer dieselbe Reihenfolge: Waffe durchladen und ab in den nächsten Raum. Besonders die Schrotflinte nahm die anfänglichen Schockeffekte (enger Raum, kaum Munition, keine Fluchtmöglichkeit), denn mit zwei Schuss waren selbst Elite-Soldaten hinüber und mit vier Treffern hatten auch die großen Aliens schon genug. Dasselbe droht wohl in Doom3 auch... 



			
				Nali_WarCow am 07.08.2004 19:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Und die Funktion der mehr als umständlichen Taschenlampe wurde ja schon angesprochen und doll sieht werde Lampe noch Lichtkegel aus.  Da bekommt man im Spiel nen Tilt, wenn man laufen am Wechseln ist.


Das ist doch vom Spielprinzip ohnehin lächerlich. Die Protagonisten tragen einen Raketenwerfer inkl. Munition, mehrere Typen Granaten, ein Scharfschützengewehr, eine Pumpgun / Schrotflinte und mindestens zwei unterschiedliche Gewehre mit sich herum, schaffen es aber nicht, eine Taschenlampe und eine Pistole gleichzeitig zu halten.  Aber wenn's der Stimmung dient...  Wie schon gesagt: Auf der Waffe montiert fände ich wesentlich besser. Im Film ist das ja schon immer ziemlich spannend, wie wäre das erst in einem Horror-Schocker... 



			
				Nali_WarCow am 07.08.2004 19:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Bislang würde ich ne Wertung zwischen 80 und 85 für deutlich angebrachter halten. Das Spiel fängt super an, doch nach etwa 45 Minuten war es dann auch. [...] Als "Horrorshooter" ist Doom 3 deutlich schlechter als ein AvP und das wollte es sein.


Kaufempfehlung?



			
				Nali_WarCow am 07.08.2004 19:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Nachtrag: Was ich etwas komisch finde ist, daß zwar Schüsse aus der Pistole die Umgebung "erhellen" aber ein leuchtendes Plasmageschoß nicht für Licht sorgt.


It's not a bug, it's a feature!


----------



## Rocketeer (8. August 2004)

Es ist natürlich fraglich, sich über ein Spiel auszulassen, das man noch nicht gespielt hat, aber was hat man von Supergrafik, wenn alles im dunkeln gehalten ist ?

Ausserdem wollt ich mal fragen, ob's sich mit den Gegnern auch so wie in der Quake Engine verhält, dass wenn man einen Raum betritt, die Gegener einfach so aus dem nichts auftauchen, auch wenn schon mal in dem Raum gewesen ist und es gar nicht sein kann , dass sich erneut Gegener beim Betreten darin aufhalten.. nun gut- bei D3 handelt es sich ja anscheienend um Geister und Dämonen, aber das hat mich bei Moha und COD voll angekotzt.. Ist das jetzt kleinkarriert ?


----------



## Kamer (8. August 2004)

Habe das Spiel durch (habe es seit dem 4.)
Und muss sagen :
Anfang ist wirklich schaurig totale Vorfreude sehr geil wenn die ersten Monster kommen dann ab den Alpha Labs 1-4 total gleich erstmal abgang man weiss da passiert was da nicht man ist zwar noch angespannt aber hält es besser als am Anfang aus dann kommt wieder Abwechslung in FOlge :
Neuer Gegner (PINKY DEMONS) dann Minigun und Plasma Gewehr UND die Höllenlevel + erser Endgegner dann kommt ne weile wieder abwechslung und bis dann zum Ende nimmt es wieder ab und ganz am Ende holt ID ALLES aus der Engine heraus !!!
Das sieht am Ende wirklich geil aus mit den z.T. einzelnen Backsteinmauern wo man denkt die Steine haben rillen 
Und am Ende gibt es nochmal abwechslung un den naja (schwierig - leichten) Endgegner EL DIABLO 

Aber da habt ihr recht wir schreiben das Jahr 2145 ??
Was da gibt s noch solche Taschenlampen ok vielleicht mit RIESSEN BATTERIE oder PLASMA drinne weil sie unendlich leuchtet aber vor allem am MASCHINENGEWEHR wäre ein Licht richtig geil gekommen oder WENIGSTENS an der Pistole da die im mittleren Verlauf kein Monster mehr kaputt machen kann 

Achja VOrredner ja es ist so was mich auch aufregt am Anfang gibts richtig geile Schoeffekte die Gegner kommen aus Treppen gesprungen usw. aber später BEAMEN sie sich IMMER vor dich hinter dich usw. und das machen die ganze Zeit die IMPS und die Zombies kommen gegen Ende eigentlich net mehr. 
Pinkys kommen als durch Wände  und MANCHMAL gehen einfach so mal ne Wand automatisch nach Skript nach oben da dachte ich auch schon wie soll das gehen ??
Und dahinter immer Monster und Muni oder HEalthpacks....


Naja hat aber Spass gemacht !! finde 89-90 OK


----------



## spassiger (8. August 2004)

Kamer am 08.08.2004 01:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber da habt ihr recht wir schreiben das Jahr 2145 ?? Was da gibt s noch solche Taschenlampen ok vielleicht mit RIESSEN BATTERIE oder PLASMA drinne weil sie unendlich leuchtet aber vor allem am MASCHINENGEWEHR wäre ein Licht richtig geil gekommen oder WENIGSTENS an der Pistole da die im mittleren Verlauf kein Monster mehr kaputt machen kann


Finde ich sowieso immer wieder amüsant, dass es in der entfernten Zukunft noch Projektilwaffen geben soll. Nebenbei suchen die Waffen sich nicht einmal selbst ihr Ziel (Wärmesucher) und sie laden sich nicht selbstständig nach. Aber sonst wären Ego-Shooter ja auch überflüssig...


----------



## ArcticWolf (8. August 2004)

wohoo..habs geschafft alle Posts zu lesen.
Dummerweise hab ich das Spiel nich, kann deshlab nur sagen dass auch FarCry schockmomente hat.
Wenn die Moster da Treppen raufstürmen oder einen einkreisen und man sich erst aus diesem Kreis rausballern muss kommt auch Stimmung auf.

Ausserdem find ich die Innenlevelsauch stellenweise recht dunkel.

Ich würde mal gerne wissen wie schnell Doom3 einen Level mit der Sicht/Begehbarkeit von FarCry berechnen kann.
Dieser Vergleich zeigt meiner Meinung nach (da er momentan nicht möglich ist) das FarCry noch n Stück besser ist, da auch bei FarCry die Innenräume sehr gut sind.

aber wie gesagt, erstmal D3 spielen...freu mich schon auf die erste Nacht *grusel*

Edit:
les grad bei der Gamestar:
 Zirka 20 Minuten nachdem Sie als Marine auf dem Mars in einer Forschungsstation ankommen, fummelt ein gewisser Doktor Betruger (den Humor von id kann man mögen, muss man aber nicht) etwas zu intensiv an mysteriösen Überbleibseln einer fremden Kultur rum. Und schwupps -- öffnet sich das Tor zur Hölle. Das entlässt Geister und Monster, die sich Wissenschaftler sowie Wachpersonal entweder direkt einverleiben oder in willenlose Zombies verwandeln.

Erinnert mich irgendwie an HalfLife.


----------



## finki (8. August 2004)

ne also eigentlich hat mich die half life story immer an doom erinnert


----------



## eX2tremiousU (8. August 2004)

ArcticWolf am 08.08.2004 09:47 schrieb:
			
		

> wohoo..habs geschafft alle Posts zu lesen.
> Dummerweise hab ich das Spiel nich, kann deshlab nur sagen dass auch FarCry schockmomente hat.
> Wenn die Moster da Treppen raufstürmen oder einen einkreisen und man sich erst aus diesem Kreis rausballern muss kommt auch Stimmung auf.
> 
> ...



Ja, D³ ist praktisch so wie Half-Life, nur "härter" und weniger abwechslungsreich. Der Anfang ist praktisch identisch (Smalltalk, Ausrüstung holen etc.) nur dann entwickelt es sich etwas anders *g*. Wobei einige Pentagramme und teuflisches Gelächter auch in HL lustig gewesen wären 
.
Regards, eX!


----------



## Troppy (8. August 2004)

spassiger am 07.08.2004 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> WildGunnMan am 06.08.2004 22:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei ObsCure geht's auch


----------



## Snark7 (8. August 2004)

Rocketeer am 08.08.2004 01:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist natürlich fraglich, sich über ein Spiel auszulassen, das man noch nicht gespielt hat, aber was hat man von Supergrafik, wenn alles im dunkeln gehalten ist ?
> 
> Ausserdem wollt ich mal fragen, ob's sich mit den Gegnern auch so wie in der Quake Engine verhält, dass wenn man einen Raum betritt, die Gegener einfach so aus dem nichts auftauchen, auch wenn schon mal in dem Raum gewesen ist und es gar nicht sein kann , dass sich erneut Gegener beim Betreten darin aufhalten.. nun gut- bei D3 handelt es sich ja anscheienend um Geister und Dämonen, aber das hat mich bei Moha und COD voll angekotzt.. Ist das jetzt kleinkarriert ?



Die Grafik  kommt auch im Dunkeln super. Kann mich der Kritik nicht wirklich anschließen. Die Grafik finde ich so "vom Gefühl her" ähnlich wie bei Deus-EX 2, allerdings schon besser. Aber sieht irgendwie ähnlich aus.
Das neue Geister etc. spawnen, auch in Räumen in denen man schon war kommt ab und an mal vor, aber das ist auch Ok. Schließlich sinds Dämonen, die Teleporter nutzen, da ist das kein Widerspruch.


----------



## Ryan1982 (8. August 2004)

habe mal eine allgemeine frage...ist das spiel schon zu kaufen oder muss ich noch warten?was brauche ich für eine mindestforderung an hardware damit ich es spielen kann?


lg ryan


----------



## Snark7 (8. August 2004)

spassiger am 08.08.2004 02:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Kamer am 08.08.2004 01:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Warum sollte es keine Projektilwaffen mehr geben ? Nicht vergessen, daß die Frage der verwendeten Technik auch immer eine Frage des Preises ist und billiger, als mit kleinen Stückchen Metall Löcher in ihn reinzuschießen, wird man auch in der Zukunft kaum jemand umbringen können...


----------



## Snark7 (8. August 2004)

ArcticWolf schrieb:
			
		

> am les grad bei der Gamestar:
> Zirka 20 Minuten nachdem Sie als Marine auf dem Mars in einer Forschungsstation ankommen, fummelt ein gewisser Doktor Betruger (den Humor von id kann man mögen, muss man aber nicht) etwas zu intensiv an mysteriösen Überbleibseln einer fremden Kultur rum.



Hmmm, fällt mir grad so auf, die Gamestar scheint das Wortspiel mit "Betruger" nicht so geblickt zu haben. Das hat nicht soviel mit Humor zu tun, sondern wohl eher damit, das man  "Betrüger" auf englisch in "Deceiver" übersetzen kann und das im englischen Sprachraum auch als Synonym für den Teufel gebräuchlich ist.
Also eher ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl als seltsamer Humor...


----------



## Snark7 (8. August 2004)

Ryan1982 am 08.08.2004 12:42 schrieb:
			
		

> habe mal eine allgemeine frage...ist das spiel schon zu kaufen oder muss ich noch warten?was brauche ich für eine mindestforderung an hardware damit ich es spielen kann?
> 
> 
> lg ryan




Nur die US ist raus, z.B. von Okaysoft. Mindestanf. laut Packung:
100% Directx 9.0b kompatible Karte mit 64 MB RAM
2000 oder XP
1.5 Ghz Pentium o. Athlon
384 MB RAM
8x CD-ROM
2.2 GB HDD Platz + 400 MB Swapfile


----------



## conrad-b-hart (8. August 2004)

Milloud am 04.08.2004 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Thomas_Weiss am 04.08.2004 12:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



recht haste. was sollen diese ganzen fahrzeuge in ego shootern ?
das sind wirklich immer die dämlichsten passagen.
mit doom 3 geht´s wieder "back to the roots" .
keine taktik-anleihen, sondern hirn ausschalten  und losballern.
reduziert auf das wesentliche !!!!!!!!!!!

also ich freue mich drauf


----------



## ArcticWolf (8. August 2004)

recht haste. was sollen diese ganzen fahrzeuge in ego shootern ?
das sind wirklich immer die dämlichsten passagen.
mit doom 3 geht´s wieder "back to the roots" .
keine taktik-anleihen, sondern hirn ausschalten  und losballern.
reduziert auf das wesentliche !!!!!!!!!!!

also ich freue mich drauf   [/quote]

also, aus dem fahrenden Fahrzeug heraus ballern macht dch schon ne Menge Spass !!!
IN wie weit hat D3 eine Physik-Engine ?
Spiel immer noch FarCry und andauernd fallen mir Sachen auf, die einfach Spass machen und zum eigentlich unnötigen neuladen animieren.
Ausserdem hat man in Far Cry zwar keine komplette aber eine sehr hohe Bewegungsfreiheit (also, in den Aussenlevels), was wahrscheinlich mit zu der etwas niedrigeren Wertung geführt hat (im Vergleich zu FC)


----------



## Snark7 (8. August 2004)

conrad-b-hart am 08.08.2004 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Milloud am 04.08.2004 12:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nö, Fahrzeuge sind prima. Die dämlichsten und nervtötendsten Passagen sind immer die Scheiß -"Eskortier-Missionen", bei denen man strunzdumme NPCs sicher irgendwohin geleiten soll. Normalerweise würde ich der zu rettenden/begleitenden Person, würde die sich so verhalten wie in den Games einfach erstmal 2 Kugeln in die Kniescheiben schießen und sie dann über die Schulter nehmen.....


----------



## Snark7 (8. August 2004)

ArcticWolf am 08.08.2004 13:40 schrieb:
			
		

> recht haste. was sollen diese ganzen fahrzeuge in ego shootern ?
> das sind wirklich immer die dämlichsten passagen.
> mit doom 3 geht´s wieder "back to the roots" .
> keine taktik-anleihen, sondern hirn ausschalten  und losballern.
> ...



also, aus dem fahrenden Fahrzeug heraus ballern macht dch schon ne Menge Spass !!!
IN wie weit hat D3 eine Physik-Engine ?
Spiel immer noch FarCry und andauernd fallen mir Sachen auf, die einfach Spass machen und zum eigentlich unnötigen neuladen animieren.
Ausserdem hat man in Far Cry zwar keine komplette aber eine sehr hohe Bewegungsfreiheit (also, in den Aussenlevels), was wahrscheinlich mit zu der etwas niedrigeren Wertung geführt hat (im Vergleich zu FC) [/quote]

Man kann z.B. manche Kisten (lange nicht alle) hin- und herschieben, feuerlöscher mit Kugeln  vor sich herkicken  und Stahlträger etc. fallen auch sinnvoll. Wird aber kaum eingesetzt, bei FC war das lustiger, z.B. Gegner unter einer Fäßerlawine zu begraben. Sind aber ziemlich verschiedene Games m.E., Vergleich ist nur bedingt sinnvoll.
Allerdings: Wenn ich mich entscheiden müsste, welchen der beiden Shooter ich mit auf die einsame Insel nehme, wär das keine Frage: Far Cry
Trotz des nervigen Gamesdesigns gegen Ende.


----------



## Revolutions (8. August 2004)

Sowas erlebt mann wirklich nur PCG Foren. Ihr könnt meckern das ist fast nicht auszuhalten. Immer und alles müsst ihr schlecht reden, Ich seid wie paar alte weiber die nichts besseres zu tun haben denn ganzen tag zu meckern.

Hier hat mann ein Spiel gemacht, die Jahre lang Programmiert worden ist. Mann versucht aus einem Spiel natürlich das Beste rauszuholen, aber nicht immer klappt es.  Mann will auch nicht ein anderes Spiel nach bilden, sondern was anderes auf die Beine zu stellen. Da mann nicht für jeden Spieler ein Spiel nach seiner vorstellungen programmieren kann, versucht der Hersteller immer oder meistens Lösung zu finden.

Klar, der einer wird das im Spiel haben wollen und der andere das. Aber mann kann nicht alles haben.

Anstatt das Spiel D3 als D3 zu bewerten, fängt ihr schon an, das und dies fehlt. Das muss noch rein, grafik ist scheisse oder Hardwarehunrig. Das PCG auch noch da mit macht, das verstehe ich auch nicht. Es ist mir egal, ob ich von einem Auto aus Ballern kann, es ist mir auch egal, das es keine aussenwelten gibt. Ich Bewerte das Spiel Doom 3 und nicht HL2 oder FC oder sonst was. Und nicht alle spiele müssen gleich aussehen oder sich auch gleich spielen lassen. Die Tastenbelegung muss auch nicht gleich sein. 
Es gibt soviele Shooter, da könnte man wirklich denken, alle spiele kommen aus einer Firma. Da kann ruhig einer aus der reihe tanzen. 

Das Spiel verdient auch einer Wertung von über 90%. 

Meckert nicht, freut euch und spielt.

Mfg.


----------



## Schandmaul123 (8. August 2004)

Revolutions am 08.08.2004 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Sowas erlebt mann wirklich nur PCG Foren. Ihr könnt meckern das ist fast nicht auszuhalten. Immer und alles müsst ihr schlecht reden, Ich seid wie paar alte weiber die nichts besseres zu tun haben denn ganzen tag zu meckern.
> 
> Hier hat mann ein Spiel gemacht, die Jahre lang Programmiert worden ist. Mann versucht aus einem Spiel natürlich das Beste rauszuholen, aber nicht immer klappt es.  Mann will auch nicht ein anderes Spiel nach bilden, sondern was anderes auf die Beine zu stellen. Da mann nicht für jeden Spieler ein Spiel nach seiner vorstellungen programmieren kann, versucht der Hersteller immer oder meistens Lösung zu finden.
> 
> ...



 
Doom 3 ist die Größte Endtäuschung des Jahres ich habe es in 2 Tagen durch gehabt und die Levels sind auch bis auf die in der Hölle alle gleich.

Gut der 5,1 Sound ist sehr gut aber das macht das Spiel auch nicht besser ich hätte mir das Geld Sparen Sollen.

Ich verstehe nicht warum die Doom 3 Macher nicht mal da rann geh dacht haben das man den Helden in dem Spiel auch einen Raum Anzug Spendieren hätte können und dann auf den Mars Rum ballern lassen hätte können das wäre was geh wessen Staat nur in den ein Tonigen Levels und Gänge das Spiel hätte nach der langen Endwicklungs- zeit mehr drauf haben müssen.

Ich kann ja nur Hoffen das Half Live 2 oder Stalker das hält was man geh lesen hat.

Und zum Thema Far Cry .

Far Cry ist um 100 % besser als Doom 3 alleine die Grafik ist doch besser und schöner an zu sehen und die Texturen sind auch besser bei Far Cry .

Und da für Haben die Wirklich 7 Jahre geh braucht???

Ich Will mein Geld zurück. 

 BEWERTUNG 80 PUNCKTE


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. August 2004)

Revolutions am 08.08.2004 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Sowas erlebt mann wirklich nur PCG Foren. Ihr könnt meckern das ist fast nicht auszuhalten. Immer und alles müsst ihr schlecht reden, Ich seid wie paar alte weiber die nichts besseres zu tun haben denn ganzen tag zu meckern.


Du meckerst ja auch. 
Aber in gewisser Weise hast du auch Recht, da es für viele nur ein "gut" oder "schlecht" gibt bei Games.



> Hier hat mann ein Spiel gemacht, die Jahre lang Programmiert worden ist. Mann versucht aus einem Spiel natürlich das Beste rauszuholen, aber nicht immer klappt es.


Also mit dem Besten rausholen ist das so eine Sache. Ich frage mich bei so vielen Games, warum die Designer nicht oftmals groben Schnitzer entfernt haben.



> Mann will auch nicht ein anderes Spiel nach bilden, sondern was anderes auf die Beine zu stellen. Da mann nicht für jeden Spieler ein Spiel nach seiner vorstellungen programmieren kann, versucht der Hersteller immer oder meistens Lösung zu finden.


Sicherlich muß ein Doom 3 nicht ein FarCry 2 werden. Doch es gibt neben Doom 3 eine ganze Reihe anderer Shooter und die setzen auch stellenweise neue Maßstäbe und damit wird ein Game dann zwangsläufig verglichen.



> Klar, der einer wird das im Spiel haben wollen und der andere das. Aber mann kann nicht alles haben.


Aber dennoch kann man doch auch darüber sprechen, was einem im Spiel fehlt, oder?



> Anstatt das Spiel D3 als D3 zu bewerten, fängt ihr schon an, das und dies fehlt. Das muss noch rein, grafik ist scheisse oder Hardwarehunrig. Das PCG auch noch da mit macht, das verstehe ich auch nicht.


Man muß ja auch nicht alles verstehen. Manche Aussagen sind wirklich etwas schwachsinnig. Doch bei einigen Sachen kann man wirklich nur den Kopf schütteln was ID gemacht hat.



> Es ist mir egal, ob ich von einem Auto aus Ballern kann, es ist mir auch egal, das es keine aussenwelten gibt. Ich Bewerte das Spiel Doom 3 und nicht HL2 oder FC oder sonst was.


Hast teilweise Recht. Aber es gibt es was sich "Abwechselung" nennt und die bietet ein FarCry (oder vermutlich HL 2 auch) allein schon durch Außenlandschaften und Fahrzeuge. Sicherlich ist das kein "must have" Feature, aber dann muß sich ID eben etwas anderes einfallen lassen, damit der Spieler bei Laune gehalten wird. Auch wenn ich einen 08/15 Shooter spieler, dann will man nicht meinen einen immer ähnlich aussehenden Raum nun zum 20igsten Mal gesäubert zu haben.



> Und nicht alle spiele müssen gleich aussehen oder sich auch gleich spielen lassen. Die Tastenbelegung muss auch nicht gleich sein.


Das hat IMO wohl auch keiner behauptet. Nur es wird eben damit verglichen. Man gewähnt sich auch an so manche Sachen.



> Es gibt soviele Shooter, da könnte man wirklich denken, alle spiele kommen aus einer Firma. Da kann ruhig einer aus der reihe tanzen.


Sicher da hast du Recht. Abwechselung ist immer gut.



> Das Spiel verdient auch einer Wertung von über 90%.


Nie und nimmer 90% oder mehr.


----------



## Holy_Dragon666 (8. August 2004)

Muss auch mal wieder was sagen, einige meinen das man Außenlevels hätte mit in das Spiel einfließen lassen sollen. Aber ihr solltet überlegen, auf dem Mars ist nicht viel mit Bäumen und Buschlandschaft. Es wäre dann nur eine stupide Außenlandschaft  die aus Sand bestünde. Was wohl inovativer gewesen wäre, wenn id eine Stadt nachgebildet hätte, wie im Film Minority Report. Nur auf dem Mars. Mit hohen Gebäuden und einer Glaskuppel.

Aber zurück zur Realität, ID wollte eine beklemmende Situationj schaffen mit engen Levels und viel Schatten und Leichtspielen. Einige mögen lieber große Außenlandschaften, andere lieber beklemmende Enge. Ist eine frage des Geschmacks, wofür man sich mehr begeistern lässt. Aber man sollte auch nicht vergessen, dass die anderen Doom und Q**** Spiele auch so aufgebaut waren und viele damit zufrieden waren.

Außerdem wie stellt man sich denn eine Basisstation auf dem Mars denn vor? So wie es ID zeigt. Nicht anders. Ok ich muss zugeben, die Gänge sind etwas eintönig und klein, aber entsprechen einer Basis und Geld für die Innenarchitektur kann man sich auf  einer Forschungseinrichtung auch sparen. Auf einer Militärstation sieht es auch immer gleich aus.

Meine Wertung:

+ Grafik
+ Sound
+ Steuerung (ist ja nicht schwer)
+ Atmosphere 
+ Schock Effekte
+-Design (auch wenn eintönig aber durchaus passend)
- Gegner KI
- zu wenig Freiraum bei der Handlung

in Prozent würde es von mir 88% geben, wegen einigen Schönheitsfehlern im Gameplay und Designe


----------



## bastian-bluemig (8. August 2004)

hat doch pcgames wieder richtig gut bewertet
viele leute sagen des muss über 90% sein
andere wieder sagen es hat nie und nimmer 90% verdient
wenn man von den meinungen den mittelwert nimmt ist doch 90 % genau richtig!

jetzt aber meine persönliche meinung
ich finde trotzdem das die wertung etwas zu hoch ist 
da finde ich spiel wie splinter cell usw. die die gleichen wertungen bekommen haben besser


----------



## eX2tremiousU (8. August 2004)

bastian-bluemig am 08.08.2004 17:13 schrieb:
			
		

> hat doch pcgames wieder richtig gut bewertet
> viele leute sagen des muss über 90% sein
> andere wieder sagen es hat nie und nimmer 90% verdient
> wenn man von den meinungen den mittelwert nimmt ist doch 90 % genau richtig!
> ...



Du bringst mich da gerade auf etwas...ich habe die Sache immer von der einen Seite gesehen. Ich selbst habe vll. höhere Ansprüche an Spiele als andere Leute. Ich spiele sehr häufig und gerne Ego-Shooter bzw. generell PC-Games, daher kenne ich praktisch jedes Spiel auf dem Mark mehr oder weniger genau und kann daher Vergleiche ziehen bzw. für mich nachvollziehbare Bewertungen verfassen. Sprich: Hardcoregamer. Demnach ist für mich D³ nichts neues oder besseres, es ist einfach ein Shooter mit Gruselaspekten der IMO aber z.B. AVP2 nicht as Wasser reichen kann, weil D³ einfach monoton wird. Demnach sage ich voller Überzeugung, nein, es kann keine 90+ % bekommen, da andere Games die ATM auf dem Markt sind einfach besser und vor allem abwechslungsreicher präsentiert werden. 
*ABER*, die andere Zielgruppe der Gelegenheitsspieler oder Kaumspieler sehen das absolut anders, diese werden kaum solche Ansprüche oder Erwartungen haben wie Leute die fast täglich spielen und den Markt stetig beobachten. Für diese Zielgruppen ist D³ mangels bekannten Alternativen bestimmt ein extrem geiles Spielerlebnis. Da der Titel,  wenn richtig dosiert, Leute enorm begeistern kann die eh nicht öfter als 2x in der Woche für 2 Stunden spielen. Demnach richtet sich eine 90% Wertung wohl ganz klar an solche Spieler, und daher finde ich sowas auch gerechtfertigt. Für Gelegenheitsspieler ist diese Wertung demnach optimal. Die anderen, die sich praktisch immer im Shooter-Business "fortbilden" sehen das dann allerdings komplett anders. Für diese wird D³ dann wohl als "normaler" Shooter in der Spielewelt untergehen.

Und sein wir mal ehrlich, extrem viele Gelegenheitsspieler werden wohl zu D³ greifen. Warum? Weil die Flut an Werbung und Mundpropaganda überwältigend ist. Wenn sogar der Spiegel einen (schlecht recherchierten) Artikel dazu schreibt wird praktisch sogar der eher uninformierte Spieler auf das Spiel gebracht. Sprich: Der Hype wird primär 08/15 Gamer ansprechen, alle anderen, die mehr Ahnung haben wird das dann aber wohl eher kaltlassen.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Snark7 (8. August 2004)

Hmmmm, fällt mir grade so auf.... was mich wirklich richtig wundert, irgendwie.

Viel bei D3 basiert ja wirklich auf -zugegeben tollen- Lichteffekten. Ich frage mich, warum die die eine Waffe, die wirklich supergut ausgesehen hätte, nicht reingebracht haben.
Ich meine natürlich einen Flammenwerfer. Zur Atmosphäre hätte das garantiert beigetragen, wenn lodernde (vom Spieler verursachte) Flammen wild zuckende Schatten werfen. Und natürlich auch lodernde Zombies wild zucken, naja, lassen wir das.
Aber das hätte sogar noch ein bissel Taktik reingebracht, der Spieler hätte sich selber "Beleuchtungspfützen" auf den Boden schießen können, etc. etc. .
Und die Engine sollte das ja wohl hergeben. Schade, schade (


----------



## ArcticWolf (8. August 2004)

hm, ziemlich viele ziehen einen Vergleich zu AvP2.
...warum hab ich das eigentlich noch nie gespielt ?
Welche Wertung hat das denn bekommen ?
Gibts das zufällig schon als LowBudget ?


----------



## spassiger (8. August 2004)

Snark7 am 08.08.2004 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> spassiger am 08.08.2004 02:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Warten wir's ab, was die Zukunft so mit sich bringt in dieser Hinsicht. Metallkugeln sind jedenfalls nicht die effizienteste Lösung zum Töten. Aber diese Diskussion sollten wir Waffen- und Militärfanatikern vorbehalten.


----------



## spassiger (8. August 2004)

eX2tremiousU am 08.08.2004 17:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn sogar der Spiegel einen (schlecht recherchierten) Artikel dazu schreibt wird praktisch sogar der eher uninformierte Spieler auf das Spiel gebracht. Sprich: Der Hype wird primär 08/15 Gamer ansprechen, alle anderen, die mehr Ahnung haben wird das dann aber wohl eher kaltlassen.


*Der SPIEGEL*? Das Nachrichtenmagazin mit den weißen Buchstaben auf rotem Hintergrund hat einen Artikel zu Doom3 geschrieben?!


----------



## spassiger (8. August 2004)

ArcticWolf am 08.08.2004 18:42 schrieb:
			
		

> hm, ziemlich viele ziehen einen Vergleich zu AvP2.
> ...warum hab ich das eigentlich noch nie gespielt ?
> Welche Wertung hat das denn bekommen ?
> Gibts das zufällig schon als LowBudget ?


Die Fragen habe ich mir auch schon gestellt, das Spiel kannte ich bisher nur vom Namen her. Bei Amazon, dem günstigsten Anbieter, den ich auf die Schnelle gefunden habe, kostet die englische Version 14,99 EUR und die deutsche Version 16,99 EUR.


----------



## Snark7 (8. August 2004)

ArcticWolf am 08.08.2004 18:42 schrieb:
			
		

> hm, ziemlich viele ziehen einen Vergleich zu AvP2.
> ...warum hab ich das eigentlich noch nie gespielt ?
> Welche Wertung hat das denn bekommen ?
> Gibts das zufällig schon als LowBudget ?



Das gibts schon solange nicht mehr, daß es nicht mehr im handel ist. Saturn hatte vor ner ganzen Weile die US für 5€, versuchs bei ebay oder www.okaysoft.de.

Ist wirklich empfehlenswert, vor allem als Marine und auch als Alien.


----------



## bafford (8. August 2004)

Durch diese ganze Horrorshooter Diskussion hab ich auch wieder Lust auf das Game bekommen.
Für Fans der Alien und Predator Filme sowieso uneingeschränkt empfehlenswert. Allerdings nichts für Herzkranke...


----------



## Snark7 (8. August 2004)

bafford am 08.08.2004 19:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Durch diese ganze Horrorshooter Diskussion hab ich auch wieder Lust auf das Game bekommen.
> Für Fans der Alien und Predator Filme sowieso uneingeschränkt empfehlenswert. Allerdings nichts für Herzkranke...




Kann man sagen  Der Anfang der Marine-Campaign war auch wirklich ein Lehrstück für Gamedesigner, wie man Spannung erzeugt, ohne daß auch nur ein Gegner zu sehen ist. 
Hab mindestens 2-mal mit dem Rücken an der Stuhllehne geklebt und die Maus heftiger gedrückt als nötig, bevor ich auch nur einen Gegner gesehen hab 
Das erste mal die Stelle mit dem Kabel und beim zweiten mal draußen, mit dem LKW auf der Brücke


----------



## Snark7 (9. August 2004)

Hmmmmm..... Level 13 jetzt und das Teil fängt an zu nerven. Weil sich nix ändert werden jetzt auch die schweren Design-Schnitzer, wie z.B. die vollkommen nicht zum Game passenden Gegner (Revenants) immer nervtötender (

Njaaa... so, Fazit nach insgesamt vielleicht 15 Stunden oder so Spiel: Kein Vergleich mit Far Cry, nicht mal ansatzweise. Sollte in der Wertung locker 10 drunter liegen.
Wohl kein Game, daß ich 2-mal spielen werde.


----------



## Vash_X (9. August 2004)

Also wenn Du Far Cry sehr gut fandest, wie schlecht muss dann Doom 3 sein...omg...da Far Cry in Sachen Langeweile und Innovations- und Ideenlosigkeit immernoch die Krönung (von den versprochenen "Superspielen") ist, glaube ich kaum, dass Doom 3 dieses Spiel in dieses Kriterien schlagen kann, ich versteh diesen Far-Cry-Hype nicht, das Spiel wird nach 4 Levels dermaßen langweilig und unglaubwürdig, dass ich ich es wieder als einen neuen Grafik-Blender degradiere.

Übrigens sehr wahre Signatur @ Snark7


----------



## Stalker-101 (9. August 2004)

[iCH KAUF MIR heut doom 3! in POLEN! ist zwar leider ein us version ,aber vielleicht ungeschnitten,hat jedenfalls der vrkäufer gesagt!


----------



## Dimebag (9. August 2004)

Stalker-101 am 09.08.2004 08:03 schrieb:
			
		

> [iCH KAUF MIR heut doom 3! in POLEN! ist zwar leider ein us version ,aber vielleicht ungeschnitten,hat jedenfalls der vrkäufer gesagt!



Wie ist das denn nun mit den Versionen?
Was ist in der gekürzten Version anders? Hab das irgendwie nicht wirklich mitgekriegt.

mfg


----------



## Spinal (9. August 2004)

Dimebag am 09.08.2004 08:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Stalker-101 am 09.08.2004 08:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es gibt keine gekürzte Version. Die Versionen sind alle gleich. Nur handbuch und Verpackung werden übersetzt.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Corbulo (9. August 2004)

Ich fragen mich schon die ganze Zeit, wo denn bei Doom3 die versprochenen Neuerungen in der Levelarchitektur sind. Ich hab das Spiel noch nicht durch, aber was ist denn mit der großen Ankündigung man würde keine vordefinierten Durchbrüche in Mauern erkennen? Bis jetzt hab ich noch nicht ein einziges mal erlebt, daß ein Monster durch eine Wand gekommen wäre. Stattdessen öffnen sich ständig irgendwelche dubiosen Türen in der Wand. Das weckt Erinnerungen an die ersten Doom Teile. Man geht in einen schmalen Gang, an dessen Ende ein Item liegt. Man nimmt das Item und rechts und links neben einem geht plötzlich die Wand hoch und zwei Zombies stehen da.
Was für eine billige Masche ist denn das? 
Genau wie die Sache mit dem ständigen Teleportieren.

Im Grunde genommen ist einem der Levelaufbau total egal. Die Räume sehen zwar schick aus, aber man erkennt, daß sie nur designt wurden um möglichst viele Monster hinter irgendwelchen Ecken verstecken zu können. 

P.S. 
Ich weiß ja nicht, ob hier einige Leute so viele Minderwertigkeitskomplexe mit sich herumtragen, daß sie sich über ihren Computer definieren müssen.
Unterstützt die Kampagne: 'Computerpotenzangabe im Signaturfeld ist nur was für Geringpotenzler'


----------



## fireblader (9. August 2004)

Dimebag am 09.08.2004 08:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Stalker-101 am 09.08.2004 08:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und ist ja dann auch bestimmt eine ORIGINAL-Version.


----------



## m-a-x (9. August 2004)

Vash_X am 09.08.2004 01:08 schrieb:
			
		

> ...da Far Cry in Sachen Langeweile und Innovations- und Ideenlosigkeit immernoch die Krönung (von den versprochenen "Superspielen") ist, glaube ich kaum, dass Doom 3 dieses Spiel in dieses Kriterien schlagen kann, ich versteh diesen Far-Cry-Hype nicht, das Spiel wird nach 4 Levels dermaßen langweilig und unglaubwürdig, dass ich ich es wieder als einen neuen Grafik-Blender degradiere.



Muss ich dir zustimmen! FarCry ist an sich kein schlechtes Game aber überbewertet wird es nach meiner Meinung schon.  Klar, die Grafik, das Physikmodell und die großen Areale sind Klasse aber nach einer Weile wird es irgendwie echt langweilig. Die Story ist eher lahm, die Levels zu groß mit teils zu wenig Gegnern, bis zum Patch hat mich das Speichersystem genervt und wie gesagt, am Ende wird es nur noch unglaubwürdig. Auch von der tollen KI hab ich nicht viel mitbekommen, die Gegener rennen zwar von Deckung zu Deckung, stehen aber auch gerne mal mitten im Feuergefecht mit dem Rücken zum Spieler oder rennen zu dritt blindlings durch eine Tür in den Kugelhagel. Richtiger Spielspaß kam da nie auf, hab es zwar durchgezockt aber auch nie mehr als 90 Minuten am Stück, weil ich irgendwann keine Lust mehr hatte. Hoffe also dass Doom3 mich mehr anspricht, was bisher geschrieben wurde hört sich teils positiv, teils negativ an. Hatte eigentlich auf ne Fortsetzung des zweiten Teils gehofft, aber wenn hier eher der Vergleich zu AvP2 gezogen wird, macht mich das doch eher skeptisch (war zwar auch nicht schlecht aber zu viel geskripted).  Aber abwarten...


----------



## Snark7 (9. August 2004)

m-a-x am 09.08.2004 09:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Vash_X am 09.08.2004 01:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hmmm, naja, das ist zwar teils Geschmackssache, aber teils schreibst Du Dir ganz schönen Quatsch zusammen  Du hoffst, daß D3 eine Fortsetzung von D2 ist, aber AvP ist Dir zu sehr gescriptet ? Lol. Starrer geskriptete Games als D und D2 gibts wohl kaum. Die Story von FC ist 08/15, die Levels sind endlich mal grade groß genug ohne daß man auf Schritt und Tritt in Horden tumber Gegner erstickt. Bessere KI bei den Gegnern gibts m.E. in keinem Shooter.
Naja, ist Geschmackssache. Für "Twitcher" dürfte D3 wirklich prima sein, mir wirds auf Dauer doch zu öde, bin aus dem Alter wohl doch raus. Kaum Variation, immer das Gleiche, kaum alternative Wege, immer nur Mittelfinger-zucken.... das wird öd.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (9. August 2004)

m-a-x am 09.08.2004 09:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Muss ich dir zustimmen! FarCry ist an sich kein schlechtes Game aber überbewertet wird es nach meiner Meinung schon.  Klar, die Grafik, das Physikmodell und die großen Areale sind Klasse aber nach einer Weile wird es irgendwie echt langweilig.


Demnach hat Far Cry zumindest die großen Areale und die Physik vorraus, denn D³ bietet davon nichts was überzeugen kann. Und langweilig wird D³ auch, soger enorm schneller als FC. Oder findest du es spannend 15 Stunden lang durch dunkle sich immer wiederholende Räume zu laufen (mit einer Ausnahme) und dabei immer die selben hirnlos agierenden Gegner zu töten? Ich für meinen Teil fand es da deutlich packender in FC mit 'nem Para-Glider zu fliegen, mit nem Jeep durch das Gelände zu pflügen oder ganz einfach mit dem Boot an der Küste entlang zu rasen bzw. einfach nur gegen die cleveren Gegner zu kämpfen. FC bietet einfach mehr Abwechslung, da kann man sagen was man will.



> Die Story ist eher lahm, die Levels zu groß mit teils zu wenig Gegnern, bis zum Patch hat mich das Speichersystem genervt und wie gesagt, am Ende wird es nur noch unglaubwürdig. Auch von der tollen KI hab ich nicht viel mitbekommen, die Gegener rennen zwar von Deckung zu Deckung, stehen aber auch gerne mal mitten im Feuergefecht mit dem Rücken zum Spieler oder rennen zu dritt blindlings durch eine Tür in den Kugelhagel.


Nicht nur die Story von FC ist lahm, auch D³ gewinnt damit keinen Blumentopf. Bei D³ hast du halt sehr kleine Level mit einer zwar ausgewogenen Anzahl von Gegnern, die dafür aber nicht einmal im Ansatz versuchen "clever" vorzugehen. Sorry, im Jahre 2004 erwarte ich auch von id eine saubere KI. Zwar hatte die AI von FC auch ihre Aussetzer, aber im Vergleich zu der aus D³ ist diese einfach 5 Schritte vorraus.



> Richtiger Spielspaß kam da nie auf, hab es zwar durchgezockt aber auch nie mehr als 90 Minuten am Stück, weil ich irgendwann keine Lust mehr hatte.


Dann Spiel erstmal Doom³, da konnte ich nie länger als 60 Minuten am Stück spielen ohne mal eine kurze "Pause" einzulegen. Auf Dauer wird es in den späteren Leveln einfach enorm monoton.



> Hoffe also dass Doom3 mich mehr anspricht, was bisher geschrieben wurde hört sich teils positiv, teils negativ an. Hatte eigentlich auf ne Fortsetzung des zweiten Teils gehofft, aber wenn hier eher der Vergleich zu AvP2 gezogen wird, macht mich das doch eher skeptisch (war zwar auch nicht schlecht aber zu viel geskripted).  Aber abwarten...


Alles was du an FC kritisierst ist in schlimmerer Form in D³ vorhanden, mit dem zusätzlichen Negativpunkt das man keine einzige hochaufgelöste Textur im Spiel findet. Und an Scripts ist D³ kaum zu überbieten, da ist einfach alles getriggert / gescriptet, Gegner-Spawn, "Important-Events", einfach alles. IMO sogar noch schmlimmer als bei AVP. Sprich: D³ wird beim zweiten mal Durchspielen extrem berechenbar da man alle Ereignisse praktisch schon kennt.

Sorry, aber aus meiner Sicht kann ich nur sagen das zwar beide Spiele nicht perfekt sind, aber D³ in vielen Aspekten schlechter abschneidet als FC.  Und diese "Äpfel mit Birnen"-Vergleiche halte ich im Fall von D³ und FC für angebracht. Beides sind, oder wollen, atmosphärische Shooter sein, begeistern durch Technik, haben aber z.T. starke spielerische Defizite. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Dimebag (9. August 2004)

fireblader am 09.08.2004 09:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Dimebag am 09.08.2004 08:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Ich nix kapieren.  Ich habe das Game nicht, falls du mir was unterstellen willst.

mfg


----------



## Dimebag (9. August 2004)

Snark7 am 09.08.2004 10:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Story von FC ist 08/15, die Levels sind endlich mal grade groß genug ohne daß man auf Schritt und Tritt in Horden tumber Gegner erstickt. *Bessere KI bei den Gegnern gibts m.E. in keinem Shooter.*



Die gibt's - schon seit Half-Life.

mfg


----------



## m-a-x (9. August 2004)

Snark7 am 09.08.2004 10:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm, naja, das ist zwar teils Geschmackssache, aber teils schreibst Du Dir ganz schönen Quatsch zusammen  Du hoffst, daß D3 eine Fortsetzung von D2 ist, aber AvP ist Dir zu sehr gescriptet ?



@ snark7: Sorry, war wohl etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt. Mit geskriptet meine ich, dass Monster xy an Stelle z durch die Wand bricht, bei Punkt a NPC b auf dich zukommt und dich volltextet und danch erst die Tür zum weiterkommen aufschließt, die Decke in Gang 3 nach 10 Metern anfängt zu wackeln, usw. usw. Also, alles, was das tempo aus dem Spiel rausnimmt, sowas gab es bei den ersten beiden Doom Teilen wohl kaum oder nur selten. Schon klar, dass die Spawnpoints festgelegt waren und man nach dem dritten Mal spielen auch wusste welches Monster hinter Tür y steht, aber denke das ist doch etwas anderes... 
Ist ja nicht so, dass ich gegen geskriptete Dinge bin, ist ja für Shooter wie Half-Life, FC, etc. genau richtig und bringt ja gerade die Abwechselung ins Spiel, aber bei Doom3 erwarte ich halt die Fortsetzung zum Vorgänger: schneller, kompromissloser, null-Taktik-Shooter...wie gesagt, ist halt Geschmackssache!

@eX2tremiousU: Denke es wird wohl mehr unterschiedliche Gegenertypen geben als in FC (hoffe ich), da  waren es ja strenggenommen höchstens 4 Typen. Und die Story ist mir bei Doom3 eh so gut wie egal, da hab ich auch keine Erwartungen reingesteckt. Zum rest kann ich nicht viel sagen, hab es ja leider noch nicht gespielt, denke aber wenn das zutrifft was du geschrieben hast, dass mir es persönlich nicht so gut gefallen wird, denke ist dann kein Doom im herkömmlichen Sinne mehr, oder?


----------



## Giskard (9. August 2004)

Ich habe Doom3 gestern etwa eine Stunde gespielt. Es läuft auf meinem Atlon 64 3000+ mit ner geforce 5900fx und 1024 mb ram in 1024x 768 bei hohen deteils absolut flüssig. auf nem anderen pc hab ichs auch getestet, ich glaub das ist der vo oder vo-vor letzte aldi pc. mit einem pentium4 2666 oda so. 512 mb ram, irgend ne nvidia karte und rest hab ich keine ahnung. Lief in 800x600 in mittleren deteils auch sehr flüssig. nur die ladezeiten waren bestimmt 3mal so hoch wie bei mir. 
achja und antialeising war natürlich immer ausgestellt.


Besonder beeindruckt hat mich die Engine. Die het so einuges drauf. So können Texturen sehr hochauflösen, unglaublich animiert und interaktiev bedienbar sein. z.b. steht auf der Mars basis in einem Spieleautomat, bei dem man ein hünchen kloppen muss. is etwas stumpfsinnig, aber lustig. ausserdem begionnt das spiel mit einer nahaufnahme einer solchen textur, die man zuerst für eine art video hält. 
Trotz wenig polygonen, sehen die gesichter usw. sehr geil aus. und verbreiten sehrsher viel athmosphäre. 
Auch cool ist, dass gegenstä,de oder personen, die hinter dickem glas stehen etwas verzehrt werden. 
allgemein gibt es so einige coole erfeckte.

die physik hat mir bei farcry mehr gefallen, is aber ganz nett.


Das Gameplay ist flüssig, gut bedienbar und macht spass. 

Im endefekct ist es allerdings nur rumlaufen und zombies ballern. mehr nicht.

Rätsel konnte ich in dne ersten paar missionen keine finden.


Aber im endefeckt würd ich sagen, ist es ein ziemlich geiles spiel. Aber mehr als zweimal durchspuielen werd ich es wohl nicht. der Multiplayer ist für die Füße. Der macht nocht so wirklich laune.


----------



## Snark7 (9. August 2004)

Dimebag am 09.08.2004 10:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Snark7 am 09.08.2004 10:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist leider ein Mythos....und ich kanns nicht mehr hören. 
Damals war die HL KI wirklich gut, vor allem im Kontrast zu dem, was es damals sonst gab. Gegen die FC-KI auf härteren Levels stinkt sie aber übelst ab.


----------



## Snark7 (9. August 2004)

m-a-x am 09.08.2004 10:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Snark7 am 09.08.2004 10:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ah, Ok. Gut, wenn man D3 als optisch schöneres Painkiller oder Serious Sam betrachtet, dann kommt das hin. Nur ist es halt nicht so beworben und vermarktet worden und ehrlich gesagt, obwohl ich beide o.a. Vorbilder auch durchgespielt habe, werden diese "FPS- Moorhühner" doch sehr schnell langweilig. 

Hu ? Höchstens 4 Typen ? Naja, hängt davon ab, wie abstrakt man die kategorisiert ... ich würde vor allem am Verhalten und Ausrüstung mal so mindestens 6 zählen.
-normale Wissenschaftler,Mechaniker etc.
-Söldner und normale Wachen
-"Wachen mit Schild"
-Mutant mit Nahkampfangriff
-Springende Mutanten mit Gewehren
-Raketenwerfer-Mutanten


----------



## Grubby (9. August 2004)

so gestern nacht hab ich den letzten endgengner von Doom3 besiegt. 
Ich kann nur sagen Doom3 is für mich der zurzeit beste Egoshooter den es gibt.
Eins verstehe ich nich... hier wird so oft bemängelt das in D3 alles gleich aussieht... ich fragemich was habt ihr fürn spiel gezockt ???? 
Ok ich gebe zu bis ans ende der alpha labs sieht noch alles zimlich gleich aus..aber das stört nicht unbedingt weil ist halt es erst noch der anfang vom spiel wo sich alles langsam aufbaut... wäre ja langweilich wenn sofort am anfang alle gegner da wären un sowas alles. ok an die schockeffekte gewöhnt man sich dann auch erstmal...
Aber nach den Alpha labs geht das spiel doch erst so richtig los.... un da wirds auch um einiges abwechslungsreicher... Die levelabschnitte sehen ab da alle anders aus.. es gibt viele neue gute schockmomente...lauter neue gegnertypen, neue waffen, die atmosphäre wird insgesamt viel dichter und gruseliger..etc
Nur die Deltalabs kann man nochmal mit den anfangsleveln vergleichen wobei diese eigentlich auch völlig anders aussehen...weil überall noch lava rum fließt...die wände blutverschmiert sind...überall diese glibberzeuchs durch die räume zieht...und massenweise unterschieliche gegnertypen kommen...
Klar gibt es nicht solche riesenunterschiede in den levels wie bei Farcry ..ein superbuntes außenlevel un dann ein eintöniges innenlevel.... aber das würde auch nicht auf eine marsstation passen. Ich finde ID hat da schon genug abwechslung reingebracht...wäre sicherlich cool gewesen wenn man mal 1-2 level gemacht hätte wo man größtenteils nur draußen rumrennt, hätte man ja vorher nen raumanzug finden können...aber das mußte nicht unbedingt sein.
Das Spielprinzip bleibt natürlich immer das gleiche...aber es is eben ein shooter... im großen und ganzen isses bei jedem so das man eigentlich einfach nur ballern will...ob man jetzt mal zwischendurch auf nen fahrzeug hüpft oder nich... das muß halt zum jeweiligen spiel passen und ist meiner meinung nach nichts gutes oder schlechtes.
Was mich allerdings auch sehr beeindruckt hat und was es so bisher noch nie bei einem spiel gab sind die ganzen maschienen die überall ihre  arbeit verrichten...das läßt die ganze station total echt erscheinen... und  die ganzen computer die überall rumstehen un zu bedienen sind, wo man sich infos holen kann oder einfach nur ein paar storyrelevante sachen durchlesen kann.

Irgendwie glaub ich das manche die hier an der abwechslung in sachen level meckern entweder absolut nur auf große bunte außenlevel stehen oder das spiel nur bis zu den alphalabs gezockt ham. Es gibt nämlcih genug gebiete die nich diesen am ANFANG leicht monoton werdenen metallen/silberstich haben sondern farblich wie auch vom aufbau und den details her ganz anders sind.

edit: was mich ein wenig entäuscht hat, 
das es viele coole szenen ,die man zuvor in Trailern  und auf screens bewundern konnte, nicht im spiel gab.
Das es so gesehn nur ein Höllenlevel gab...das meiner meinung grafisch das beeindruckenste is. Es hätte sicher nicht geschadet da noch 2-3 level spielen zu lassen. Hätte das spiel dann auch nochmal länger gemacht.
Außerdem fand ich den letzten Endgegner zu leicht..der war leichter als alle anderen zwischenbosse im spiel. Und ich hab schon auf der schwersten stufe gespielt.


----------



## Gorthaur (9. August 2004)

Eigentlich wollte ich mich ja aus der Diskusion hier raushalten, da es imho 
sehr subjektiv ist ob einem FC besser gefällt oder Doom³.

Das schöne für mich ist, dass mir beide Spiele gefallen  .

1. Die Story von FC fand ich im Gegensatz zu der von D³ irgendwie    , ich stehe halt auch mehr auf Filme wie "Event Horizon" als auf "Die Insel des Dr. Moreau". (Mod-Idee: "Event Horizon" auf der D³-Engine"  ) D³ giebt sich auch die Mühe mal ein oder zwei Lacher einzubauen. (die meisten Horrorfilme haben ne Szene zum Lachen eingebaut, und die Atmosphäre leidet da imho kein bisschen.)

2. Die Schockmomente in D³ haben mich einiges mehr überzeugt als die von FC. Bei D³ hatte ich so eine schöne Szene bei der ein Imp neben mir an der Wand entlang lief und mich umrundete, habe den erst richtig bemerkt, als ich rote Streifen auf dem Monitor hatte. Bei FC kann ich mich an keine einzige Szene erinnern, bei der ich mich richtig erschrocken habe.

3. Licht und Schatten: D³ lebt davon, wer sich darüber beschwert, dass er sich zwischen Taschenlampe oder Waffe entscheiden muss, hatt es imho nicht kapiert. Bei FC spielt das Licht keine Rolle. Schiese ich bei D³ auf die Benzinfässer, sind zwar alle Gegner am Boden, dafür ist dann auch meistens das Licht aus.

4. Die KI ist bei FC klar überlegen wenn man das auf die Söldner bezieht.
Die Mutanten agieren gleich blöde wie die Zombies in D³. (ob das wohl gewollt ist?  ) Was mich bei FC immer gestöhrt hatt, ist, dass die Gegner einem auch dann erkennen wenn man durch das Unterholz kriecht und selber nichts ausser Gebüsche und Sträucher erkennt. (das liegt wohl am roten Hawai-Hemd)

5. D³ hatt mehr verschiedene Gegnertypen als FC, kann mich da nur an Söldner und max. 4 verschiedene Mutantenarten erinnern. Die Modelle in D³ sehen für mich viel "lebensnaher" aus und bewegen sich auch schöner.

6. Der Kritikpunkt der PCG, dass man in D³ kein taktisches Waffenarsenal hatt, ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar. Was bringt mir ein Sturmgewehr mit Einzelschuss und integrierter Zahnbürste wenn ich Dämonen auf max. 20m bekämpfe?

7. Leveldesign: D³ erschafft eine glaubwürdige Marsbasis, wie ich sie mir nach diversen Filmen halt so vorstelle. Das der Architekt einer Marsbasis halt nicht so Fantasievoll ist und das ganze wohl eher nach dem Gesichtspunkt der Funktionalität plant blablabla.
FC erschafft eine glaubwürdige Inselgruppe, wie ich sie mir nach diversen Reportagen und Postkarten halt so vorstelle. Aber auch dort wiederholt sich das ganze mit der Zeit auch wenn alles viel grösser ist. Ich denke mal, das bei FC doch über 80% der Spieler den selben 10m breiten Korridor entlanggelaufen sind, anstatt die Insel zu umrunden.

Fazit: Wie gesagt, mir gefallen beide Spiel gleich gut, auch wen sie verschieden sind.
An alle die sich hier über irgendwelche Fehler aufregen, Programmiert doch die Spiele selber. So wie ihr hier schreibt sollte das für euch ja kein Problem sein  . Falls nicht, wartet halt noch ein paar Jahre auf den 
RL-Simulator oder kauft keine Spiele mehr, da die ja eure gehoben Ansprüche niemals befriedigen können.
Bessere Ego-Shooter als FC oder D³ findet ihr momentan in keinem Laden.
Far Cry mehr Taktik.
Doom³ mehr Horror.
Wenn man sich darauf einlässt machen beide Spiele spass.


----------



## Snark7 (9. August 2004)

Grubby am 09.08.2004 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> so gestern nacht hab ich den letzten endgengner von Doom3 besiegt.
> Ich kann nur sagen Doom3 is für mich der zurzeit beste Egoshooter den es gibt.
> Eins verstehe ich nich... hier wird so oft bemängelt das in D3 alles gleich aussieht... ich fragemich was habt ihr fürn spiel gezockt ????
> Ok ich gebe zu bis ans ende der alpha labs sieht noch alles zimlich gleich aus..aber das stört nicht unbedingt weil ist halt es erst noch der anfang vom spiel wo sich alles langsam aufbaut... wäre ja langweilich wenn sofort am anfang alle gegner da wären un sowas alles. ok an die schockeffekte gewöhnt man sich dann auch erstmal...
> ...





			
				Grubby am 09.08.2004 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> so gestern nacht hab ich den letzten endgengner von Doom3 besiegt.
> Ich kann nur sagen Doom3 is für mich der zurzeit beste Egoshooter den es gibt.
> Eins verstehe ich nich... hier wird so oft bemängelt das in D3 alles gleich aussieht... ich fragemich was habt ihr fürn spiel gezockt ????
> Ok ich gebe zu bis ans ende der alpha labs sieht noch alles zimlich gleich aus..aber das stört nicht unbedingt weil ist halt es erst noch der anfang vom spiel wo sich alles langsam aufbaut... wäre ja langweilich wenn sofort am anfang alle gegner da wären un sowas alles. ok an die schockeffekte gewöhnt man sich dann auch erstmal...
> ...




Naja, man kann natürlich auch einfach alle Unterschiede und Mängel für unwesentlich erklären und dann hat man natürlich den "besten Shooter". Du willst mir doch nicht im Ernst erzählen, dass die Comm-Transfer und Recycling-Level wesentlich anders aussehen, als die Alpha-Labs, oder ?
Zudem scheinen später auch die PDAs, Schränke etc. deutlich rarer zu werden, das ist der Atmosphäre eher abträglich.
Nicht mit einem Fahrzeug fahren zu können, kann man natürlich auch für nichts gutes oder schlechtes erklären, das ist aber Blödsinn. Solange man es nicht MUSS ist es eine zusätzliche Möglichkeit und Abwechslung und das ist per se erstmal gut. 
Ebenfalls mal nicht vergessen, daß Außenlevels nicht wegen der Grafik interessant sind, sondern *vor allem* wegen der völlig anderen Spielweise und Taktik gegenüber dem Kampf in Innenlevels. Das hat mit bunt oder nicht nix zu tun, das ist eine Frage der Abwechslung im Geschehen.
Ja, es stimmt schon, die Station wirkt echt und auch die Atmosphäre kommt meist gut rüber. Aber langweilig wirds doch schnell und der beste Shooter ist das Teil bei weitem nicht. 
Auch bei dem "Nur-Ballern wollen" gibts eben Unterschiede. Ich schlag mich halt gerne mal auf engem Raum mit Gegnern  rum und dann auch mal auf lange Distanz. Da fehlts halt dann leider arg 

D3 ist m.E. ein ganz klassischer Fall von "Zu wenig, zu spät". Noch vor 2 Jahren wär's die totale Sensation gewesen. Heute, naja, haben sich die Bedingungen schon wieder geändert. 
Ist halt gut, aber mehr auch nicht.


----------



## m-a-x (9. August 2004)

Snark7 am 09.08.2004 11:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hu ? Höchstens 4 Typen ? Naja, hängt davon ab, wie abstrakt man die kategorisiert ... ich würde vor allem am Verhalten und Ausrüstung mal so mindestens 6 zählen.
> -normale Wissenschaftler,Mechaniker etc.
> -Söldner und normale Wachen
> -"Wachen mit Schild"
> ...




Na gut, dann könnte man auch sagen:
- Söldner mit grüner Weste
- Söldner mit brauner Weste
- Söldner mit Pistole
- Söldner mit Gewehr
- Söldner mit Einschussloch
- Söldner ohne Einschussloch
...


MINDESTENS 6 ?  Ne, also Wissenschaftler, Mechaniker, Söldner kannste alle in einen Topf werfen, dann kommen noch die Elite-Söldner mit Schild, die Raktenwerfer-Mutanten und die springenden Viecher (meinetwegen die mit Gewehr extra), das sind dann 4, 5 verschiedene Gegnertypen und das wars... gut, gab davon auch noch welche in Unsichtbar, das wars aber wirklich und das schlimmste war, dass man die alle zur Hälfte des Spiels schon kannte und dann nix neues kam.


----------



## Snark7 (9. August 2004)

m-a-x am 09.08.2004 13:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Snark7 am 09.08.2004 11:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, sorry aber das ist völliger Quatsch. 
Zwischen den normalerweise nur mit Pistole bewaffneten, ungepanzerten und normal eher fliehenden Wissenschaftlern und den -meist - mit automatischen Waffen, Snipergewehren oder Raketenwerfer bewaffneten, teils gepanzerten, agressiv vorgehenden und auch mal mit Granaten werfenden Söldner ist ein sehr deutlicher spielerischer Unterschied. 
[/quote]



> dann kommen noch die Elite-Söldner mit Schild, die Raktenwerfer-Mutanten und die springenden Viecher (meinetwegen die mit Gewehr extra), das sind dann 4, 5 verschiedene Gegnertypen und das wars



Nicht Deinetwegen sondern weil es verschiedene Gegner *sind*. Mutanten mit Gewehr sehen anders aus als die anderen und verhalten sich vollkommen anders. Also sind sie auch anders und damit sinds halt 6. 



> ... gut, gab davon auch noch welche in Unsichtbar, das wars aber wirklich und das schlimmste war, dass man die alle zur Hälfte des Spiels schon kannte und dann nix neues kam.




Wobei Du recht hast, es hätten gerne deutlich mehr sein können. Aber lieber weniger und dafür zum großteil interessant zu bekämpfende, als viele verschiedene langweilige


----------



## m-a-x (9. August 2004)

Snark7 am 09.08.2004 13:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Nope, sorry aber das ist völliger Quatsch.
> Zwischen den normalerweise nur mit Pistole bewaffneten, ungepanzerten und normal eher fliehenden Wissenschaftlern und den -meist - mit automatischen Waffen, Snipergewehren oder Raketenwerfer bewaffneten, teils gepanzerten, agressiv vorgehenden und auch mal mit Granaten werfenden Söldner ist ein sehr deutlicher spielerischer Unterschied.



Naja... eigentlich war es bei denen auch immer das gleiche: Spieler sieht Gegner, Gegner sieht Spieler, Gegner rennt mehr oder weniger frontal auf Spieler zu, ducken, auf Kopf zielen, schießen, nächsten Gegner anvisieren. Okay, vielleicht ist der ein oder andere Wissenschaftler stiften gegangen oder ein Söldner hat mal mit ner Granate nach mir geschmissen aber insgesamt hab ich keinen großen Unterschied gemerkt (und ja, ich hab es auch auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad gespielt) Anders war es bei den Mutanten mit Raketenwerfern oder Nahkampfviechern, da musste man immer schön in Bewegung bleiben (meistens jedenfalls). Aber egal, jedem seine Meinung, also lass es von mir aus auch 6,7 Gegenertypen gewesen sein.


----------



## ArcticWolf (9. August 2004)

also, ich finde die Levels von Far Cry schon sehr abwechslungsreich:
-man kämpft auf einem Schiff, in Kraftwerken, in der Freien Natur, auf dem Wasser, im Dschungel usw....

Vergleichbare Spiele sind vielleicht EliteForce/Half Life im Shoter Genre.

Von dem was ich bisher gejhört habe ist Far Cry klar besser..aber jeder wie er will. Beim spielen hab cih mich bei Far Cry schon ma n bischn gegruselt...Monstergrummeln und Schritte aufm Boden bei fehlendem Sichtkontakt ist schon n bischn einschüchternd.


----------



## spassiger (9. August 2004)

ArcticWolf am 09.08.2004 18:40 schrieb:
			
		

> also, ich finde die Levels von Far Cry schon sehr abwechslungsreich: man kämpft auf einem Schiff, in Kraftwerken, in der Freien Natur, auf dem Wasser, im Dschungel usw....


Ich fand's auch ziemlich abwechslungsreich. Gefehlt hat eigentlich nur noch der Kampf in einem engen U-Boot. Auch das Kämpfen über der Erde (in den Seilbrücken hängend), vom Gleiter aus, mit einem MG-Boot usw. war alles unterschiedlich und hat maßgeblich zur Monotonie-Bekämpfung beigetragen. Auch die Tatsache, dass man im späteren Spielverlauf neue und bessere Waffen mithatte, trug mMn dazu bei.



			
				ArcticWolf am 09.08.2004 18:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Vergleichbare Spiele sind vielleicht EliteForce/Half Life im Shoter Genre.


Elite Force 1: ja, Elite Force 2: jein. Durch das Zusammenprallen mit so vielen unterschiedlichen Kreaturen boten sich abgedrehte, unterschiedliche Levels in Elite Force geradezu an. Leider wurde das in Elite Force 2 nicht besonders herausragend gelöst, irgendwie sah doch alles zumindest ähnlich aus.



			
				ArcticWolf am 09.08.2004 18:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Von dem was ich bisher gejhört habe ist Far Cry klar besser..aber jeder wie er will. Beim spielen hab cih mich bei Far Cry schon ma n bischn gegruselt...Monstergrummeln und Schritte aufm Boden bei fehlendem Sichtkontakt ist schon n bischn einschüchternd.


Da fällt mir auf, dass auch in FarCry - ähnlich wie in „Das Ding“ - die Pumpgun einen Teil der Spannung wegnahm, weil man damit jeden Gegner sofort umnieten kann, auch wenn man nicht genau zielt. Weg mit den Schrotflinten!  Mit einem Maschinengewehr dauert das ja schon ein paar Sekunden, bis der Gegner tot ist.


----------



## Snark7 (9. August 2004)

Snark7 am 07.08.2004 18:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 05.08.2004 11:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mal ein Update: Es gibt noch einen Tweak, den man an den Shader-Dateien von Doom3 vornehmen kann und der (ohne Einbußen) noch etwas mehr Dampf bringt. Der bringt bei mir nicht viel, wenn auch ein bischen (31.4 statt 30,6) aber mein 2.4 Ghz Athlon mit 266er DDR-RAM  dürfte da wohl begrenzen. Auf besseren Systemen mit ATI karten dürfte das mehr bringen.
Genaue Anleitung hier:
http://www.beyond3d.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14874
Und mehr Info auf deutsch hier:
http://www.computerbase.de/news/hardware/grafikkarten/ati/2004/august/neues_doom_3hotfix_atikarten/


----------



## eX2tremiousU (9. August 2004)

In D³ ist die normale Pumpgun auch so ein "alles" Killer. Im Nahkampf macht das Ding IMPs, Zombies, Chaingunner etc. ohne Probleme kalt, wer braucht da noch ne doofe Plasma- oder Minigun *g*. Du hast EF2 erwähnt, das Spiel kränkelte zwar etwas am Leveldesign, aber generell muss man sagen das auch jenes Spiel ziemlich abwechslungsreich war. Ob nun Borg-Sphere, Enterprise-Maschinenraum, romulanischer Außenposten oder  antike Ausgrabungsstätte, Abwechslung war immer en Masé da. Vor allem hat da hat auch das Feeling gepasst, an Board der ENT-E, Kollegen zum "reden", gut gemachte Missionsbriefings und ein zwar doofes, aber vorhandes und atmosphäreschaffendes Team. Da hat alles gepaßt (ich denke nur an die geniale Starfleet Academy). Ich hätte in Doom³ etwas mehr "Interaktion" mit Figuren gut gefunden. Einen absolut profillosen Held zu steuern fand ich irgendwie fad. Ein kleines Profl hätte Mister Unknown bestimmt gut gestanden. Klar, in DooM und DooM II gabs das auch nicht, aber Hallo, wir leben im Jahre 2004, da darf man schon etwas mehr erwarten. Im Nachhinein empfand ich das bei Unreal 2 dann doch ganz gut gelöst, ein Ex-Marine und traumatisierter Crew, zwar stellenweise irgendwie doof, aber generell hat das eine noch dichtere Atmosphäre geschaffen.

D³ bietet ja gute Ansätze, z.B. "Sarge" (der falsche Hund *g*), oder Cambpell, eine Mission mit dem als Sidekick wäre sicherlich gut gekommen. Auch hätte man versuchen können Dr. Betruger etwas mehr in das eigentliche Spielgeschehen ein zubinden. Kleinigkeiten wie diese hätten dem Spiel ein besseres Profil gegeben. In 4 Jahren Entwicklungszeit hätte man zumindest etwas davon einbeziehen können. Trotzdem, die Figuren Cambpell, Swan und Betruger sind schon spitze und passen super zum "Plot". Aberder richtige Druchbruch fehlt da einfach, leider.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Vash_X (9. August 2004)

Also bei *Elite Force 2* muss ich zustimmen, sehr gelungen, auch wenn ein bischen kurz, dafür aber spannend ohne Ende, dann juckt der eher schwache erste Teil nicht. ^^
Da hat sich das übelst viele Scripten mal gelohnt, wo ich das bei *MoH* und *Call of Duty*, und wie sie alle heißen, nicht mehr sehen kann. ^^

Aber es gibt (außer *Duke Nukem 3D* und die alten *Doom*-Teile und *Hexen*) nur ein einziger Shooter, den ich immer wieder spielen kann, da waren _so geile _ Ideen und Innovationen und vor allem _very nice effects_ drin, und die Story war Hammer. Und das Beste, dieser Splatter-Manga-Kampfroboter-Sci-FI-Shooter kam ungekürzt.   

Genau, ich meine *Shogo*. War im SP geil und im MP superwitzig abwechslungsreich (als Roboter).

So, Schluss jetzt, muhaha...*TILT*


----------



## Vash_X (9. August 2004)

Übrigens, das hab ich auf einem Board gefunden; bringt das wirklich was?



> Im Installationsverzeichniss des Spieles befindet sich ein Base Ordner, dort befinden sich einige .PK4 Dateien.
> Diese müsst ihr alle Einzeln mit WinRAR 3.30 öffnen und deren Gesamten Inhalt in den Besagten Base Ordner entpacken, hierbei sind alle existierenden Dateien ggf. zu überschreiben.
> Nun musst ihr noch sämtliche .PK4 Dateine im Base Ordner löschen, da das Spiel sonst wieder auf diese Zugreift.
> 
> Nun startet das Spiel viel schneller und lässt sich vorallen auch (auf modernen Rechnern) mit einer normalen bis hohen Detailstufe flüssig spielen.



Weil, ich krieg das Spiel erst übermorgen...


----------



## Snark7 (9. August 2004)

Vash_X am 09.08.2004 23:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei *Elite Force 2* muss ich zustimmen, sehr gelungen, auch wenn ein bischen kurz, dafür aber spannend ohne Ende, dann juckt der eher schwache erste Teil nicht. ^^
> Da hat sich das übelst viele Scripten mal gelohnt, wo ich das bei *MoH* und *Call of Duty*, und wie sie alle heißen, nicht mehr sehen kann. ^^
> 
> Aber es gibt (außer *Duke Nukem 3D* und die alten *Doom*-Teile und *Hexen*) nur ein einziger Shooter, den ich immer wieder spielen kann, da waren _so geile _ Ideen und Innovationen und vor allem _very nice effects_ drin, und die Story war Hammer. Und das Beste, dieser Splatter-Manga-Kampfroboter-Sci-FI-Shooter kam ungekürzt.
> ...




Shogo war nett, ja. Hab ich auch noch. Hmmm, shooter kann ich eigentlich überhaupt nicht immer wieder spielen, einfach zu öde. Denke der "Shooter", den ich in den letzten 5-6 Jahren am öftesten gespielt habe, war MP1.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. August 2004)

Vash_X am 09.08.2004 23:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens, das hab ich auf einem Board gefunden; bringt das wirklich was?


Ja es bringt was. Allerdings nur beim Laden der Level. In den PK4 Dateien sind die Files recht stark komprimiert und da die Dateien beim Laden erst entpackt werden dauert es etwas länger. Ich würde die Dateien allerdings nicht einfach nur entpacken, sondern danach neu Packen allerdings OHNE Komprimierung. Danach die ZIP-Datei einfach wieder in eine PK4 Datei umbenennen.


----------



## Wurstbrot (9. August 2004)

Nali_WarCow am 09.08.2004 23:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Vash_X am 09.08.2004 23:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sowas hab ich schon mal mit irgendeinem anderen Spiel probiert, das hat nicht geklappt. Aber vielleicht gehts ja mit Doom 3.


----------



## Mr-DIG (10. August 2004)

Ich habe hier mittlerweile so ziemlich alle Threads durch. Angefangen von "90 % sind für Doom³ zu wenig",über die Diskussionen wer hat hier ein Original und wer nicht, bis hin zu  "PCG testet nicht objektiv, ist viel zu kritisch, Spieletester haben keine Ahnung und vergleichen nur mit FC usw."!

Klar hier kann jeder seien Meinung mit Lob und Kritik frei außern, aber dann doch bitte konstruktiv und ohne Vorurteile. Fakt ist nun mal, das Far Cry im Ego-Shooter-Bereich zur Zeit das Maß aller Dinge darstellt (super Grafik, Abwechslung, KI (mit einigen Ausnahmen!) usw.)! Über den Multiplayer-Modus rede ich nicht weiter (Da sind uns die Jungs von Crytek wohl noch was schuldig!!!). Vielleicht liegt dem einen kein Karibik-Flair eines FC, mit einer vielleicht weit daher geholten Story. Aber es ist einfach mal was anderes. FC ist kein Grafik-Blendwerk, sondern hat einfach genügend Inovationen für einen Spitzentitel.

Der Hype um D³ ist vielleicht berechtigt, basiert aber wohl viel mehr auf seinem Kultstatus. Ich kann mich noch genau erinnern, wer damals Doom1&2 hatte war cool, das spiel war verboten also war es geil. Es war damals aber auch nicht mehr als ein Pausenfüller. Und nichts anderes ist heutzutage D³ nur mit (auf jeden Fall!) schickerer Grafik hier und härterer Schockmomente (Licht/Schatten/Sound-Effekt - Technik) da. Ich für meinen Geschmack hätte mir mehr Innovation gewünscht, ein paar mehr Story - und Rätselelemente (a la System Shock), hätte dann bestimmt mehr Abwechslung reingebracht. Aber für den Einen oder Anderen wäre es dann wohl kein reiner Shooter mehr gewesen (Naja ein bisschen hätt ja wohl nicht geschadet!). Aber man kanns ja nicht jedem recht machen.

Mal ehrlich wäre D³ brutaler  (wie es sich ja einige per Mod wünschen) und hier auf dem Index gelandet, wäre es dann ein besseres Game???

Ich für meinen Teil bin gespannt was uns Crytek als nächstes beschert? Etwa ein geniales FC 2 mit schickerer Grafik aber noch absurderer Story oder ein Shooter a la Doom, der zeigt wie es richtig geht!?!

*Liebe Entwickler, beschert mir doch bitte ein System Shock III. Eine Mischung Schockmomente und Licht/Schatten-Effekte aus Doom³, Grafik und KI aus Far Cry (Läuft nur auf Zukunfts-High-End-PC´s), dazu geniealen 7.1 Sound-Effekte und fertig ist das perfekte Game was die noch nie dagewesene Referenz von 99% darstellt!*


MfG Mr-DIG


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. August 2004)

Mr-DIG am 10.08.2004 00:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Klar hier kann jeder seien Meinung mit Lob und Kritik frei außern, aber dann doch bitte konstruktiv und ohne Vorurteile.


Wäre wirklich zu schön.



> Der Hype um D³ ist vielleicht berechtigt, basiert aber wohl viel mehr auf seinem Kultstatus. Ich kann mich noch genau erinnern, wer damals Doom1&2 hatte war cool, das spiel war verboten also war es geil. Es war damals aber auch nicht mehr als ein Pausenfüller.


Es war nicht nur ein Pausenfüller, es war etwas "neues", was man vorher in der Form kaum kannt. Aber das Spiel war nie verboten, lediglich indiziert. 



> Und nichts anderes ist heutzutage D³ nur mit (auf jeden Fall!) schickerer Grafik hier und härterer Schockmomente (Licht/Schatten/Sound-Effekt - Technik) da. Ich für meinen Geschmack hätte mir mehr Innovation gewünscht, ein paar mehr Story - und Rätselelemente (a la System Shock), hätte dann bestimmt mehr Abwechslung reingebracht. Aber für den Einen oder Anderen wäre es dann wohl kein reiner Shooter mehr gewesen (Naja ein bisschen hätt ja wohl nicht geschadet!). Aber man kanns ja nicht jedem recht machen.






> Mal ehrlich wäre D³ brutaler  (wie es sich ja einige per Mod wünschen) und hier auf dem Index gelandet, wäre es dann ein besseres Game???


Würde manche sicherlich sagen, wenn ich mich da an so manchen Thread erinner wo was der Art geschrieben wurde: Wenig Gore -> Scheiß Spiel



> Ich für meinen Teil bin gespannt was uns Crytek als nächstes beschert? Etwa ein geniales FC 2 mit schickerer Grafik aber noch absurderer Story oder ein Shooter a la Doom, der zeigt wie es richtig geht!?!


Ein FarCry 2 mit besserer Story und COOP Modus wäre schon ne feine Sache.


----------



## Mr-DIG (10. August 2004)

Hast Du recht, wäre schon ne feine Sache. Na vielleicht gibt es ja nächstes Jahr ein Ostern und Weihnachten zusammen und Crytek beschert uns diesen Spitzentitel. (Aber Top-Titel brauchen schon ihre Zeit!)

Das Potenzial ist auf alle Fälle vorhanden auch die Engine gibt das auf alle Fälle her. Und ich glaube die Sache mit EA ist auch nicht ohne.

*Da ich gerade bei Spieleumsetzungen/Spielewünsche bin, Was mir schon immer gefehlt hat ist eine ordentliche Umsetzung des Alien-Stoffes. Wünschenswert wäre eine authentische Umsetzung von Alien II - Die Rückkehr (Meinem persönlichem Favoriten!!!). Alles bisherige war Schrott (mit einigen wenigen guten Ansätzen!), jetzt mal ausgenommen AvP 1&2...!*


----------



## chromax (10. August 2004)

Generell ist das Spiel sehr genial und immer wenn man denkt man hat alles gesehen bleibt einem das Herz stehen.

Wirklich langweilig ist die ewige Dunkelheit. In jeder Ecke steht ein Zombie den man überhaupt nicht erkennt.
Das liegt auch an der genialen Idee das es nur eine Taschenlampe gibt die die vollen Hände benötigt. 
Das bedeutet man muss immer zwischen Taschenlampe und Waffe hin und herschalten.

vielleicht bekommt man noch ne Schulterlampe, bisher jedenfalls kann man nur immer irgendwo hinleuchtet, Gegner erkennen und dann schnell zur Waffe wechseln und losballern.
Das nervt.

Gegner bleiben nicht liegen und verschwinden sofort.

Die Metzel-Action ist aber sehr gut. Zwar sieht man durch die Dunkelheit nicht viel, aber Gehirne usw fliegen durch die Gegend.

Man merkt jedenfalls eindeutig das die versuchen die Grafik durch die Dunkelheit besser aussehen zu lassen, denn die Texturen sind teilweise recht verwaschen.

Vorallem am Anfang ist diese voll-funktionierende Basis stockeduster, entweder die sind zu blöd in der Zukunft ne anständige Beleuchtung zu installieren oder ID-Software machts absichtlich...

Trotzdem ein gutes Spiel, mal schauen was noch so kommt...bisher ist das Gameplay zu eintönig um eine 90% Wertung zu rechtfertigen. Aber die PC Games bewertet gerne höher, das hab ich bei Unreal 2 schon nicht verstanden.


----------



## ShaneRR (10. August 2004)

Doom3 ist wirklich eine Enttäuschung. Einerseits das Spiel selbst, andererseits die 90er-Wertung der PC-Games.
Ich habe damals Doom 1+2 geliebt, es war was neues, aufregendes, mit frischen Ideen und vor allem viel Spielwitz.
Und nun? Doom 3 ist doch total langweilig.
Der Hauptkritikpunkt ist sicherlich, wie ich auch schon oft lesen mußte, die Dunkelheit.
Ich habe meinen Monitor auf 100% Helligkeit und den Helligkeitsregler im Spiel auf voll und trotzdem ist das Spiel zu grossen Teilen so dunkel, daß ich nicht sehe wohin ich laufe oder worauf ich schiessen soll.
Das nervt und das frustriert. Dunkelheit als Element zum Erzeugen von Spannung etc ist ja schön und gut, aber bitte nicht das KOMPLETTE Spiel über. Was habe ich denn bitte von der tollen Grafik, wenn ich nichts sehe?
Der Effekt wenn man im Nahkampf vom Gegner getroffen wird ist ein ähnliches Ärgernis. Klar, sieht nett aus und ist vielleicht realistisch, aber andererseits ist man dann für kurze Zeit blind. Das, gepaart mit etwas Rauch aus der Pumpgun oder anderer Waffe sorgt dafür, daß man vor allem in den brenzlichsten Situationen komplett blind schiesst und hofft irgendwas zu treffen.
Auch der sonstige Spielablauf kann nicht überzeugen. Die Auftritte von Monstern sind doch sowas von vorhersehbar. Spätestens nach 1-2 Stunden des Spielens erkennt man sofort wo ein Gegner auftauchen wird. So verpuffen die "tollen" Schockmomente doch sehr schnell. Ich hatte mich bei Doom3 nicht ein einziges Mal erschreckt und eigentlich bin ich schon ein etwas schreckhafter Mensch.
Das bisschen an Story wird zwar recht gut presentiert aber sie reisst keinen wirklich vom Hocker.
So ballert man sich von Raum zu Raum, von Level zu Level, völlig lustlos und ohne Überraschungen.
Löcher an den Wänden am Boden? Ok, dann kommen gleich Spinnentiere raus. Ah, da sind sie schon. *baller* *baller* *gähn* 
Die Texturen wirken teilweise wirklich sehr verwaschen und niedrig aufgelöst.
Dafür finde ich das System mit den Konsolen genial. Sowas nenne ich id-typische Innovation die ich im restlichen Spiel schmerzlich vermisse.
Wo sind die Geheimlevel, die Easter-Eggs?
id war immer bekannt für Spiele, die sich selbst nicht so ganz ernst nehmen und auch fürs Schmunzeln sorgen möchten.
Doom 3 hat nichts davon. Es wird einem sehr ernst presentiert, ohne jedoch die dafür nötig Atmosphäre zu erzeugen.
Viele der angewandten Effekte und Spielsituationen hat man schon in ähnlicher Form woanders gesehen. Und zwar besser.
Am ehesten fällt mir da AvP ein, das die Dunkelheit deutlich besser eingesetzt hat und wesentlich mehr Spannung erzeugt hat.
Sogar das spielerisch nicht ganz astreine FarCry ist spannender und abwechslungsreicher.
Doom3 kommt mir vor wie eine gut gemachte Demo für die neue id-Engine. Und man hat das Gefühl daß das Spiel nur dafür weiter geht, damit im nächsten Level eine neue Monsterart auftauchen kann.
Das Herumlaufen in der Basis am anfang, was soll das? Half-Life hat doch schon vorgemacht wie das gemacht wird und zwar vor langer Zeit. Und es hat es viel besser gemacht als jetzt Doom3. So gesehen wars total überflüssig. Wozu diese langweilige Einführung wenn es in diesem Null-Story Spiel eh nur reines Geballer gibt?
Es kommt mir vor als hätte die Entwickler eine Art "Alibi" gebraucht das für die fehlende Spieltiefe herhalten muß. Naja, versucht haben sie es...
Zum Glück wird Quake 4 von Raven entwickelt... *seufz*
Hoffentlich wird Half-Life2 so gut wie sich das alle wünschen und zeigt wie ein WIRKLICH guter Shooter gemacht wird 

Was mich auch ein wenig wundert ist die Begründung über die Wertung. Es wird sonst überall gesagt bei Wertungen "Spiel xyz hat ja dies und das, ist ja toll, aber heutzutage ist das nicht genug, das hat man schon 100Mal gesehen, es fehlt an Substanz", etc...
Warum reicht es auf einmal für Doom3? Klar, es hat tolle Grafik, Sound, Steuerung. Es ist ein wirklich grundsolider und gut gemachter Shooter aber garantiert keiner, der eine 90er-Wertung verdient hätte.
Ich kritisiere ja die PCG-Wertungen nicht oft, aber in diesem Fall hat das schon einen SEHR komischen Beigeschmack.
Mal angenommen Half-Life2 wird vom Gameplay wirklich so gut wie HL1 (engl *gg*), was dann? Bekommt es 120%? *g*

Ich hoffe, daß es dazu von PCG eine Stellungnahme geben wird, dann dieses Urteil ist mir völlig unverständlich.
Mag ja sein daß ich mit meinen 27 Jahren (und 10 Jahren Spielerfahrung) schon zu abgebrüht bin, aber das glaube ich nicht.
Ich sage ja auch nicht, daß Doom3 schlecht ist, aber so gut auch nun wieder nicht.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. August 2004)

ShaneRR am 10.08.2004 08:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe meinen Monitor auf 100% Helligkeit und den Helligkeitsregler im Spiel auf voll und trotzdem ist das Spiel zu grossen Teilen so dunkel, daß ich nicht sehe wohin ich laufe oder worauf ich schiessen soll.
> Das nervt und das frustriert. Dunkelheit als Element zum Erzeugen von Spannung etc ist ja schön und gut, aber bitte nicht das KOMPLETTE Spiel über. Was habe ich denn bitte von der tollen Grafik, wenn ich nichts sehe?


Also dann stimmt dir etwas an den Einstellungen, etc. nicht. Ich habe sowohl Monitor als auch im Spiel die Helligkeit auf "mittel" stehen und würde nun nicht sagen ein komplett dunkles Spiel zu haben. Sicherlich es gab dunkle Ecken und Räume, aber spätestens im Kampf war es bei mir problemlos möglich den Gegner anzuvisieren.



> Der Effekt wenn man im Nahkampf vom Gegner getroffen wird ist ein ähnliches Ärgernis. Klar, sieht nett aus und ist vielleicht realistisch, aber andererseits ist man dann für kurze Zeit blind. Das, gepaart mit etwas Rauch aus der Pumpgun oder anderer Waffe sorgt dafür, daß man vor allem in den brenzlichsten Situationen komplett blind schiesst und hofft irgendwas zu treffen.


Sicherlich wenn man getroffen wird, dann taumelt man etwas und die Sicht ist ungünstig. Aber mit etwas Mühe kann man solche Situationen ja auch gut vermeiden. Was mir störend aufgefallen ist sind die "Raumwolken" nach den Einschlägen der Energiebälle von den Imps beispielsweise. Das war wirklich etwas ungünstig.



> Auch der sonstige Spielablauf kann nicht überzeugen. Die Auftritte von Monstern sind doch sowas von vorhersehbar. Spätestens nach 1-2 Stunden des Spielens erkennt man sofort wo ein Gegner auftauchen wird. So verpuffen die "tollen" Schockmomente doch sehr schnell. Ich hatte mich bei Doom3 nicht ein einziges Mal erschreckt und eigentlich bin ich schon ein etwas schreckhafter Mensch.


Also kein einziges Mal? Also zumindest ab und zu war doch ein netter Effekt dabei. Doch es stimmt schon man hatte es schnell raus wie und woher die Gegner kommen



> Das bisschen an Story wird zwar recht gut presentiert aber sie reisst keinen wirklich vom Hocker.


Der Anfang war klasse, aber danach hatte ID wohl keine Zeit mehr dafür.



> So ballert man sich von Raum zu Raum, von Level zu Level, völlig lustlos und ohne Überraschungen.
> Löcher an den Wänden am Boden? Ok, dann kommen gleich Spinnentiere raus. Ah, da sind sie schon. *baller* *baller* *gähn*
> Die Texturen wirken teilweise wirklich sehr verwaschen und niedrig aufgelöst.






> Dafür finde ich das System mit den Konsolen genial. Sowas nenne ich id-typische Innovation die ich im restlichen Spiel schmerzlich vermisse.


Ja die Konsolen waren schon ne recht gute Sache. Da hätte man aber sicherlich auch mehr draus machen können.



> Wo sind die Geheimlevel, die Easter-Eggs?


Also Easter-Eggs gab es bei den Mails und so ne ganze Reihe. Aber was wirklich fehlte waren die Secrets und oder Geheimlevel. Waffen und Muni gab es nun ja nur noch in den Waffenschränken, wofür man den COde suchen durfte.



> Am ehesten fällt mir da AvP ein, das die Dunkelheit deutlich besser eingesetzt hat und wesentlich mehr Spannung erzeugt hat.


Ja das ist ein gutes Beispiel wie man gute Schockmomente in Spiels einbauen kann.



> Das Herumlaufen in der Basis am anfang, was soll das? Half-Life hat doch schon vorgemacht wie das gemacht wird und zwar vor langer Zeit. Und es hat es viel besser gemacht als jetzt Doom3. So gesehen wars total überflüssig. Wozu diese langweilige Einführung wenn es in diesem Null-Story Spiel eh nur reines Geballer gibt?


Also ich würde nicht sagen der Anfang wäre bei HL 2 besser gewesen. Ich fand da die ersten "Schritte" bei Doom 3 weitaus atmosphärischer gelungen. Nur leider hat es ID nicht geschafft dies durch das komplette Spiel zu ziehen. 



> Zum Glück wird Quake 4 von Raven entwickelt... *seufz*


Also ganz so schlimm sehe ich es nicht. Doom 3 ist nicht überragend aber auch kein so schlechtes Spiel. Und nach DX2 habe ich beispielsweise auch nicht mehr gedacht Ion Storm würde was gutes auf die Reihe bekommen und dann haben sie mit Thief 3 gezeigt, daß sie es doch noch können und super Spieler auf den Markt bringen.



> Hoffentlich wird Half-Life2 so gut wie sich das alle wünschen und zeigt wie ein WIRKLICH guter Shooter gemacht wird


Bei solchen Hype-Games wäre ich extrem vorsichtig damit. HL2 wird sicherlich kein 60% Shooter, aber mehr als Ballern + Scripts sieht es IMO nicht aus.



> Was mich auch ein wenig wundert ist die Begründung über die Wertung. Es wird sonst überall gesagt bei Wertungen "Spiel xyz hat ja dies und das, ist ja toll, aber heutzutage ist das nicht genug, das hat man schon 100Mal gesehen, es fehlt an Substanz", etc...
> Warum reicht es auf einmal für Doom3? Klar, es hat tolle Grafik, Sound, Steuerung. Es ist ein wirklich grundsolider und gut gemachter Shooter aber garantiert keiner, der eine 90er-Wertung verdient hätte.


Da hast du sicherlich Recht. Andere Games werden wegen Kleinigkeiten abgewertet und bei anderen ist sowas egal.



> Mal angenommen Half-Life2 wird vom Gameplay wirklich so gut wie HL1 (engl *gg*), was dann? Bekommt es 120%? *g*


Prozentwertung ist sowieso schwachsinnig.


----------



## Schisshase (10. August 2004)

ShaneRR am 10.08.2004 08:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Hauptkritikpunkt ist sicherlich, wie ich auch schon oft lesen mußte, die Dunkelheit.
> Ich habe meinen Monitor auf 100% Helligkeit und den Helligkeitsregler im Spiel auf voll und trotzdem ist das Spiel zu grossen Teilen so dunkel, daß ich nicht sehe wohin ich laufe oder worauf ich schiessen soll.
> Das nervt und das frustriert. Dunkelheit als Element zum Erzeugen von Spannung etc ist ja schön und gut, aber bitte nicht das KOMPLETTE Spiel über. Was habe ich denn bitte von der tollen Grafik, wenn ich nichts sehe?


Darum habe ich einfach den Gamma Wert im Spiel über die Konsole erhöht. Dadurch braucht man die Taschenlampe kaum noch.


----------



## Grubby (10. August 2004)

Schisshase am 10.08.2004 08:47 schrieb:
			
		

> ShaneRR am 10.08.2004 08:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie kann man in Doom3 nur an der helligkeit/gammawerten rumschrauben ??   das macht das ganze spielgefühl kaputt ...aber sich nachher am besten noch aufregen das spiel wäre langweilig....


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. August 2004)

Grubby am 10.08.2004 09:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Schisshase am 10.08.2004 08:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich finde es auch eine merkwürdige Art das Game zu spielen. Dunkelheit hin oder her, aber wieso man sich das letzte Bißchen Atmosphäre noch nehmen will kann ich auch nicht verstehen.


----------



## Snark7 (10. August 2004)

Nali_WarCow am 10.08.2004 09:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Grubby am 10.08.2004 09:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen.... bissel langweilig wirds auf Dauer schon, wobei es jetzt in den Delta-Labs wieder viel besser wurde, aber das bringts wirklich nur nachts, mit 5.1 Headset und richtig dunkel. Dann ist die Atmosphäre aber teilweise wirklich Klasse. Das dann jemand mit 100% hell aufgedrehtem Monitor da sitzt und sich beklagt, daß er sich nicht einmal erschreckt hat....naja.  Ich hab mich jedenfalls schon das ein oder andere mal recht nett erschreckt, zwar selten über die Zombies etc. aber schon das ein oder andere mal über ein unvorhergesehenes Script-Ereignis.
m.E. macht die Dunkelheit und die Beleuchtungspielereien wirklich einen Großteil der Atmosphäre aus. Bei hellem Licht, Infrarot-Sicht o.ä. wäre das so atmosphärisch wie Thief 3 im hellen Tageslicht.....
Und wie war das eigentlich, wenn ich mich mal so zurückerinnere, hat (mindestens) die Marine-Kampagne bei AVP2 nicht auch zum größten Teil in der Dunkelheit gespielt ?


----------



## ferrari2k (10. August 2004)

Snark7 am 10.08.2004 10:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 10.08.2004 09:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also, ich spiel das Spiel nicht mehr nachts, nennt mich Weichei 
ICh hab mich schon am Anfang dermaßen verjagt bei einigen Monstern, nene, da musste ich erstmal Pause machen, spiel jetzt erstmal wieder bei Tageslicht


----------



## ShaneRR (10. August 2004)

Nali_WarCow am 10.08.2004 08:41 schrieb:
			
		

> ShaneRR am 10.08.2004 08:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mein Monitor ist ja nicht der älteste (19-Zöller von iilyama) und ich hatte bisher in keinem Spiel Probleme damit. Doom3 ist aber extrem dunkel. Es kann natürlich sein, daß es an einer meiner Einstellungen liegt, ich wüßte nur nicht an welcher 
Mit "r_lightScale 5" ist aber alles schon deutlich spielbar 



> Also kein einziges Mal? Also zumindest ab und zu war doch ein netter Effekt dabei. Doch es stimmt schon man hatte es schnell raus wie und woher die Gegner kommen


Ja, "nett" waren die Effekte schon. Aber nicht wirklich gruselig oder zum erschrecken. Denn dazu fehlte einfach die Atmosphäre. Wenn man sich wie "im Spiel mittendrin" fühlt, dann wirken solche Effekte.
Wenn aber, wie bei mir, kaum was von der Stimmung oder Atmosphäre rüber kommt, dann verpuffen diese Effekte im Nichts.
Das Spiel zieht einen einfach nicht rein.



> Also Easter-Eggs gab es bei den Mails und so ne ganze Reihe. Aber was wirklich fehlte waren die Secrets und oder Geheimlevel. Waffen und Muni gab es nun ja nur noch in den Waffenschränken, wofür man den COde suchen durfte.


An Easter-Eggs habe ich bisher nur 2 gefunden:
Im Endlevel kurz bevor man zum Endgegner geht biegt man nach links ab. In einer Nische ist das id-Logo ins Mauerwerk eingraviert.
Und es gibt wohl irgendwo ein Mini-Game mit der Grafik von Doom1+2, ich weiß aber nicht wo. Die Grafikdateien dafür sind aber in den PK4-Dateien drin 



> Also ganz so schlimm sehe ich es nicht. Doom 3 ist nicht überragend aber auch kein so schlechtes Spiel. Und nach DX2 habe ich beispielsweise auch nicht mehr gedacht Ion Storm würde was gutes auf die Reihe bekommen und dann haben sie mit Thief 3 gezeigt, daß sie es doch noch können und super Spieler auf den Markt bringen.


Ich sage ja auch nicht, daß es schlecht ist. Siehe den letzten Absatz meines ersten Postings 
Bei DX2/Thief3 kann ich aber nur voll zustimmen. Genau das hatte ich mir auch gedacht. *auf das Thief3-US-Original im Regel schiel* 



> Bei solchen Hype-Games wäre ich extrem vorsichtig damit. HL2 wird sicherlich kein 60% Shooter, aber mehr als Ballern + Scripts sieht es IMO nicht aus.


Ich sagte ja nur "WENN" es so sein sollte. Eine Garantie daß es gut wird gibt es nicht. Ich möchte ja auch nur, daß es mich so begeistern wie HL1 damals. Ich denke das sollte Valve schaffen. 

Was ich noch vergessen hatte als negativ-Punkt:
Wo ist der MP-Modus? Diese 5 Karten und eigentlich nur 1 Spielmodus (DM, TDM, LastManStanding ist doch alles fast identisch) sind ja wohl ein Witz.
Ich bin eher SP-Spieler, aber im LAN zocke ich schon gerne MP. FarCry macht zB. großes Spaß sowohl im SP als auch im MP und heutzutage braucht ein Spiel einfach sowas, damit man es nicht nach einer Woche irgendwo in den Schrank wirft. Das fehlt bei D³ leider völlig.
Daß es sich leicht MODden läßt, ist keine Entschuldigung.


----------



## spassiger (10. August 2004)

*Off-Topic - Star Trek Elite Force (2)*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 09.08.2004 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast EF2 erwähnt, das Spiel kränkelte zwar etwas am Leveldesign, aber generell muss man sagen das auch jenes Spiel ziemlich abwechslungsreich war. Ob nun Borg-Sphere, Enterprise-Maschinenraum, romulanischer Außenposten oder  antike Ausgrabungsstätte, Abwechslung war immer en Masé da. Vor allem hat da hat auch das Feeling gepasst, an Board der ENT-E, Kollegen zum "reden", gut gemachte Missionsbriefings und ein zwar doofes, aber vorhandes und atmosphäreschaffendes Team. Da hat alles gepaßt (ich denke nur an die geniale Starfleet Academy).


Um vollends ins Off-Topic abzurutschen...  Die Level-Ideen waren recht kreativ und unterschiedlich, über die Atmosphäre lässt sich sicher streiten. Mich hat ziemlich gestört, dass die Entwickler alles daran gesetzt haben, die üblichen Standardknarren wie Pumpgun, Maschinengewehr und Raketenwerfer ins Star-Trek-Universum zu transferieren. Das kostet einfach Atmosphäre, wenn plötzlich Waffen mit Namen wie „Verbesserter Kompressionsgewehr“ auftauchen. Und ganz nebenbei hat mein Lieblingsgewehr aus den TV-Serien gefehlt, das Voyager-Kompressions-Gewehr. 




			
				Vash_X am 09.08.2004 23:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei *Elite Force 2* muss ich zustimmen, sehr gelungen, auch wenn ein bischen kurz, dafür aber spannend ohne Ende, dann juckt der eher schwache erste Teil nicht. ^^


Sowohl der erste als auch der zweite Teil waren zu kurz, für beide brauchte man rund 7 bis 9 Stunden. Der erste Teil war meiner Meinung nach eigentlich nicht schwach, sondern ziemlich gut für damalige Verhältnisse.


----------



## spassiger (10. August 2004)

Nali_WarCow am 10.08.2004 00:43 schrieb:
			
		

> > Mal ehrlich wäre D³ brutaler  (wie es sich ja einige per Mod wünschen) und hier auf dem Index gelandet, wäre es dann ein besseres Game???
> 
> 
> Würde manche sicherlich sagen, wenn ich mich da an so manchen Thread erinner wo was der Art geschrieben wurde: Wenig Gore -> Scheiß Spiel


Dazu poste ich einfach mal folgendes, was ich vorhin auf einer Mod-Übersichtsseite zu Doom3 gefunden habe:


> Verhindert das Auflösen getöteter Gegner.
> 
> Does Blood turn you on?
> Zu diesem Patch braucht nicht mehr viel gesagt werden.
> ...


Dazu haben wir ja schon einmal eine ausführliche Diskussion geführt...


----------



## spassiger (10. August 2004)

chromax am 10.08.2004 03:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Wirklich langweilig ist die ewige Dunkelheit. In jeder Ecke steht ein Zombie den man überhaupt nicht erkennt.
> Das liegt auch an der genialen Idee das es nur eine Taschenlampe gibt die die vollen Hände benötigt.
> Das bedeutet man muss immer zwischen Taschenlampe und Waffe hin und herschalten.
> 
> vielleicht bekommt man noch ne Schulterlampe, bisher jedenfalls kann man nur immer irgendwo hinleuchtet, Gegner erkennen und dann schnell zur Waffe wechseln und losballern. Das nervt.


Es gibt dazu ja inzwischen verschiedene Mods (z.B. „Duct-Tape“), mit denen Taschenlampen an den Waffen befestigt werden. Wer hat's getestet, was sagt ihr dazu? Stimmungskiller oder sinnvolle Ergänzung?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. August 2004)

spassiger am 10.08.2004 12:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Sowohl der erste als auch der zweite Teil waren zu kurz, für beide brauchte man rund 7 bis 9 Stunden. Der erste Teil war meiner Meinung nach eigentlich nicht schwach, sondern ziemlich gut für damalige Verhältnisse.


Also ich fand Teil 1 deutlich besser als den Nachfolger. War ein wirklich klasse Shooter, wenn auch etwas kurz.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. August 2004)

spassiger am 10.08.2004 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt dazu ja inzwischen verschiedene Mods (z.B. „Duct-Tape“), mit denen Taschenlampen an den Waffen befestigt werden. Wer hat's getestet, was sagt ihr dazu? Stimmungskiller oder sinnvolle Ergänzung?



Es senkt die Spannung doch schon ne ganze Ecke und alle Waffen nun mit ner Taschenlampe halte ich auch nicht für so sonderlich sinnig. Die Shotgun mit Taschenlampe wäre IMO ein guter Mittelweg. Da kann man im Nahkampf reagieren und ansonsten hat man noch Zeit die Waffe zu wechseln.
Vielleicht wäre es auch nicht schlecht, wenn die Lampe sich zwischenzeitlich wieder aufladen muß, so daß man nicht immer nur die Lampe na hat.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. August 2004)

ShaneRR am 10.08.2004 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Daß es sich leicht MODden läßt, ist keine Entschuldigung.



Sicherlich nicht. Aber man kann ja zumindest hoffen, daß man den MP irgendwann mal richtig nutzen kann wenn man vom SP genug hat. Sich Doom 3 nur wegen dem MP zu kaufen ist natürlich nicht so klug.


----------



## Snark7 (10. August 2004)

ShaneRR am 10.08.2004 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 10.08.2004 08:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Glaube den Doom1&2 Modus kriegt man per Konsolenbefehl give Doom95 o.ä.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (10. August 2004)

Nali_WarCow am 10.08.2004 12:11 schrieb:
			
		

> spassiger am 10.08.2004 12:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich als Trekkie liebe EF1 abgöttisch, ich glaube ich habe keinen anderen Ego-Shooter öfter durchgespielt als EF (naja, die 5 Stunden Spielzeit im Speedrun kann man sich locker gönnen *g*). EF brillierte durch die tolle ST-Atmo, zum ersten mal in einem Sci-Fi Spiel wirke IMO die simulierte Besatzung so real und lebensnah. Auch emotionale Momente wurde geschickt eingebaut (Tod eines Kollegen z.B.). EF2 war für mich eigentlich als Trekkie ebenfalls ein geniales Highlight. Zum ersten mal auf der (leider eher monoton designten) Enterprise E, auf der Starfleet Academy oder in einer romulanischen Basis. Für Trekkies war das einfach unschlagbar. Aber ich muss sagen bei EF2 merkt man extrem den Einfluss des Entwicklers "Ritual". Waffen, Level, Kommentare, alles ähnelte etwas FAKK2. Zum ersten mal habe ich in einem Star Trek Spiel Kommentare gehört wie "Zur Hölle mit den Viechern". Auch die Waffen, wie Spassiger schon sagte, waren zu sehr auf "normale" Wummen getrimmt. Shotgun und Co. wirkten in einem sauberen und sterilen ST-Game irgendwie unangebracht. Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung das sich D³ etwas hätte von diesen Spielen abgucken können. Ich mein, es muss schon was bedeuten wenn ich einen Oldie wie EF recht regelmäßig spiele, aber D³ für mich jetzt schon zum "alten Eisen" gehört.

Zu den ganzen Mods:
IMO ATM nur "Versuche" was besser zu machen. Die GoreMods sind allesamt eher nutzlos, genau wie die diversen Tweaking und Haste-Nicht-Gesehen-Gameplay Mods. Aber kommt Zeit, kommt Rat. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## HanFred (10. August 2004)

Snark7 am 10.08.2004 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Glaube den Doom1&2 Modus kriegt man per Konsolenbefehl give Doom95 o.ä.



das geht eben nicht.
scheint's (ich weiss es wirklich nur aus foren) ging das bei der beta. in der vollversion haben das schon sehr viele erfolglos versucht.


----------



## Stalker-101 (10. August 2004)

[Also  hab jetzut Doom 3 (Us Version)  und funktioniert sehr gut! ruckelt zwar manchmal,zum anfang auch etwas langweilig,weil man ja nur in son labor rumrennt,und dann noch englisch, ! sonst tolle grusel!multiplayer ist ja kaum wa los!


----------



## eX2tremiousU (10. August 2004)

Snark7 am 10.08.2004 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Glaube den Doom1&2 Modus kriegt man per Konsolenbefehl give Doom95 o.ä.



Gerüchte sagen das "DooM 95" bei D³ enthalten ist, allderings denke ich das es ATM nur ein Fake ist. Der Befehl "give Doom95" funktioniert definitiv nicht, da dieser Befehl ("give") ausschließlich Gegenstände erzeugt, beim Versuch Doom 95 zu erzeugen kommt nur die müde Meldung "Nich im Inventar gefunden (oder so ähnlich *g*).

Regards, eX!

BTW: Offtopic, in RTcW gibt es ja diverse Secrets zum sammeln, laut einigen Komplett-Lösungen soll es dann als Belohnung das Classic Wolfenstein geben (im .pak Odner sind auch passende Texturen vorhanden...). Meine Frage: Ist das ein Fake oder kann man wirklich Wolfenstein-Classic  als Bonus spielen? Falls, ja würde es sich sogar lohnen RTcW nochmal dafür zu installieren *g*


----------



## Snark7 (10. August 2004)

eX2tremiousU am 10.08.2004 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Snark7 am 10.08.2004 12:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hmmmmm..... ich hab da sone Idee, ist wahrscheinlich Schwachsinn, aber ich werds mal probieren. Vielleicht funktioniert das nur an dem "Turkey Shoot" (o.soä.) Spielautomat  so daß Doom auf dem Automat läuft. Möglich wärs, zumindest das Char-Bildchen und hintergrund wird ja bereits verwendet


----------



## HAMSTAbacke (10. August 2004)

Nun mal Klartext.
Als ich den Bericht in der PCG zu D³ gelesen habe, war ich vollauf begeistert von dem Spiel.
Aber nachdem über 300 Posts zu dem Bericht über D³ eingegangen sind und viele ihre Meinung über D³ kund getan haben, bin ich als Gelegenheits-Shooter-Spieler davon irgendwie einfach nur total verunsichert. 
Soll man es sich am 12.8. nun holen oder nicht. Oder sollte man lieber auf Far Cry als Alternative zurück greifen. Oder sich keins von beiden holen und auf HL² warten. 
Denn 45€-50€ sind ja heutzutage kein Pappenstil und sollten darum auch gut investiert sein.


----------



## WildGunnMan (10. August 2004)

Jetzt, da ich Doom³ endlich durchgespielt habe, kann ich auch
meinen Senf dazu geben. Ich gebe zu bei meinem ersten Post
vorschnell gewesen zu sein. Doom³ ist der Hammer dieses
Sommers! Grafik, Sound und Inhalt sind genial (wenn man 
sich die Zeit nimmt alles durchzulesen!) Dieses Spiel bringt 
riesen Spaß, oder besser, Grusel (keine Angst im Dunkeln)

So hab ich mir Doom immer vorgestellt, auch wenn ich nicht
in den vollen Genuß der Grafik-Engine gekommen bin
 (1.4GHz, 512 DDR, GF Ti4200-64). Umso mehr bin ich erfreut
gewesen, daß D³ gleich auf Anhieb ohne Probleme gelaufen
ist. 40 fps bei 800x600x32 auf High ist super für meine alte
Kiste, nur ab und zu ein kleiner Ruckler, aber das hat dem
Spaß nichts getan   

Ich kann nur empfehlen dieses Spiel zu kaufen, vor allem 
allen Doom Fans   Und an alle, die von D³ Story 
enttäuscht sind, kann ich nur sagen, tja was habt ihr denn 
erwartet? Nen, HL-Klon? Kein Spiel, das je von ID Software 
entwickelt worden ist hatte ne gute oder gar fesselnde Story.

Der Schwerpunkt lag immer auf 
Grafik, Gameplay und Atmosphäre.

Für mich ist D³ das geilste Spiel dieses Sommers


----------



## eX2tremiousU (10. August 2004)

HAMSTAbacke am 10.08.2004 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun mal Klartext.
> Als ich den Bericht in der PCG zu D³ gelesen habe, war ich vollauf begeistert von dem Spiel.
> Aber nachdem über 300 Posts zu dem Bericht über D³ eingegangen sind und viele ihre Meinung über D³ kund getan haben, bin ich als Gelegenheits-Shooter-Spieler davon irgendwie einfach nur total verunsichert.
> Soll man es sich am 12.8. nun holen oder nicht. Oder sollte man lieber auf Far Cry als Alternative zurück greifen. Oder sich keins von beiden holen und auf HL² warten.
> Denn 45€-50€ sind ja heutzutage kein Pappenstil und sollten darum auch gut investiert sein.



Wenn du ein Gelegenheitsspieler bist kann würde ich dir D³ doch empfehlen, wenn man pro Tag vll. nicht mehr als 1-2 Stunden spiel (mach ich gerade auf Nightmare), dann fällt die Monotonie praktisch kaum auf und das Spiel macht richtig spaß. Aber für echte Hardcore-Zogger ist das Spiel eher weniger zu empfehlen. Ich glaube auch der MP wird dann deinen Vorstellungen gerecht, eher schnörkellos, keine "Einarbeitungszeit" wie in UT2K4, einfach nur ballern. Ist für eine halbe Stunde am Stück ganz witzig (wenn man nen flotten Server findet). 
Sprich: Für 08/15 Spieler kann ich D³ eigentlich ohne Vorbehalte empfehlen    .
*ABER*. Willst du unbedingt Fahrzeuge und sehr große Karten samt guten Inenleveln kann kann nur FC die passende Alternative für dich sein.
Es kommt praktisch ganz auf dich an: Suchst du einen düsteren, handlichen und normalen Shooter mit dichter Atmosphäre dann ist D³ genau richtig. Willst du aber taktische Kämpfe, größere Karten und mehr Interaktion (Physik etc.) dann ich dir nur FC empfehlen.

Regards, eX!


----------



## opppo (10. August 2004)

ha, da haben wir´s
pcg 90% gamestar nur 87%
aber nun der nali auf yiya, der gibt echt nur ne 2, also ein "gut"
das haut den faß doch den boden aus 

spaß beiseite, ich les jeden yiya test und schau NIE auf auf die wertung rechts oben, nur jetzt bei doom3 aus interesse mal...

sehr guter test!!!!, kann man hier ja mal sagen


----------



## Fabse82 (10. August 2004)

Also. Doom3 ist der der Hammer.

Und die Engine wird uns noch in vielen Spielen Freude mache.

Und Farcry mit Doom³ zu vergleichen ist totaler Schwachsinn.

Lasst doch beide Spiele allein stehen.

Leider ist halt Farcry aufgrund des schlechten Supports den Bach runtergegangen. Traurig aber war. Hätte was großes werden können.

Auf Half Life 2 bin ich auch gespannt. Hat au nix mit Doom³ zu tun   


Der Kauf lohnt sich auf jeden Fall 

Gruß Fabse


----------



## spassiger (10. August 2004)

Nali_WarCow am 10.08.2004 12:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht wäre es auch nicht schlecht, wenn die Lampe sich zwischenzeitlich wieder aufladen muß, so daß man nicht immer nur die Lampe na hat.


Da wäre ich der erste gewesen, der id Software als Abkupferer bezeichnet hätte, denn eine Thermal-Nachtsicht-Lampe, der die Batterie ausgeht, gibt's schon in einem anderen Spiel...


----------



## spassiger (10. August 2004)

Snark7 am 10.08.2004 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Glaube den Doom1&2 Modus kriegt man per Konsolenbefehl give Doom95 o.ä.


Snark7, würdest du bitte in Zukunft den von zitierten Text etwas kürzen, wenn du nur einen kleinen Satz hinzufügst?


----------



## Snark7 (10. August 2004)

spassiger am 10.08.2004 15:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Snark7 am 10.08.2004 12:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep  Sorry, bin mitunter ein bissel hurtig.


----------



## Snark7 (10. August 2004)

spassiger am 10.08.2004 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 10.08.2004 12:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Netter wäre eine der folgenden Zusatzoptionen zur Lampe gewesen:

1: Flares, wie in AVP, die man werfen kann. Vor suspekten "größeren" Stellen, d.h. wo man mehr gegner erwartet, wirft man eine und schafft sich so eine "Lichtinsel". Was auch sehr dramatisch aussähe.

2: Flammenwerfer. Man schießt sich Brennpfützen. Oder halt Brennzombies und schafft so Licht.


----------



## spassiger (10. August 2004)

eX2tremiousU am 10.08.2004 12:22 schrieb:
			
		

> EF brillierte durch die tolle ST-Atmo, zum ersten mal in einem Sci-Fi Spiel wirke IMO die simulierte Besatzung so real und lebensnah. Auch emotionale Momente wurde geschickt eingebaut (Tod eines Kollegen z.B.).


Ja, richtig, die Atmosphäre im ersten Teil war klasse. Die Charaktere entsprachen auch der Sendereihe und die eingebauten Ideen waren spaßig.  Etwas unrealistisch fand ich nur die Scavenger, obwohl es recht lustig war, sich durch Teile der alten Enterprise (mit diesem typischen Türen-Quietschen  ) zu schlagen. Der Tod des Teamkameraden (Biesman?) hat mich eigentlich genervt, schließlich hätte ich die Gegner auch alle ohne seine Hilfe umnieten können.  Storytechnisch natürlich einwandfrei. 



			
				eX2tremiousU am 10.08.2004 12:22 schrieb:
			
		

> EF2 war für mich eigentlich als Trekkie ebenfalls ein geniales Highlight.


Mit Trekkie-Wertungs-Bonus... Und schon hat man ein 90er-Spiel. 



			
				eX2tremiousU am 10.08.2004 12:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum ersten mal auf der (leider eher monoton designten) Enterprise E


Man, hat das genervt, immer die ewig gleichen Gänge auf der Suche nach Transporterräumen, Teamquartieren usw. abzusuchen. Das war pures Zeit totschlagen. 



			
				eX2tremiousU am 10.08.2004 12:22 schrieb:
			
		

> auf der Starfleet Academy


Laut Christian Müller, der als Star-Trek-Nichtswisser und PCGames-Redakteur das Spiel getestet hat, wurde auf der Akademie viel zu viel geredet. Ich fand's nicht störend...



			
				eX2tremiousU am 10.08.2004 12:22 schrieb:
			
		

> oder in einer romulanischen Basis.


Das Infiltrieren hat Spaß gemacht, nur war die Story doch arg vorhersehbar.  Den romulanischen Disruptor fand ich  . Womit wir auch schon beim nächsten Thema wären: Der Phaser war die Waffe für alle Zwecke. Die Munition der anderen Waffen war immer und überall irgendwie zu kostbar. 



			
				eX2tremiousU am 10.08.2004 12:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Für Trekkies war das einfach unschlagbar.


Dito.



			
				eX2tremiousU am 10.08.2004 12:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich muss sagen bei EF2 merkt man extrem den Einfluss des Entwicklers "Ritual". Waffen, Level, Kommentare, alles ähnelte etwas FAKK2. Zum ersten mal habe ich in einem Star Trek Spiel Kommentare gehört wie "Zur Hölle mit den Viechern". Auch die Waffen, wie Spassiger schon sagte, waren zu sehr auf "normale" Wummen getrimmt. Shotgun und Co. wirkten in einem sauberen und sterilen ST-Game irgendwie unangebracht.


Dabei gibt's so geile Wummen im Star-Trek-Universum, die im Spiel allesamt gefehlt haben: Das Kompressions-Gewehr, das einen hellblauen Strahl abschießt und so eine Art Gabelform hat und nebenbei schön die Umgebung reflektiert (» Grafik-Effekt) (aus Star Trek Voyager) oder das Kompressionsgewehr, das so eine Art Feuerball abschießt (aus Star Trek Nemesis). Das im Spiel vorhandene Kompressionsgewehr war einfach uncool. 



			
				eX2tremiousU am 10.08.2004 12:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung das sich D³ etwas hätte von diesen Spielen abgucken können. Ich mein, es muss schon was bedeuten wenn ich einen Oldie wie EF recht regelmäßig spiele, aber D³ für mich jetzt schon zum "alten Eisen" gehört.


Eigentlich komisch. Woran liegt das? Ich denke mal, es liegt daran, dass das erneute Durchzocken von Elite Force so etwas ist wie in einem Bilderbuch aus alten Tagen zu blättern: Man kennt alles, es ist aber trotzdem schön, es nochmal zu sehen. Wenn Spiele so extrem linear verlaufen wie Doom3, kennt man das ganze aber schon zu genau und die Spielabschnitte ähneln sich zu sehr, um noch einmal etwas Neues zu erleben. Das ist jedenfalls meine Theorie...
Ich sehe mich schon in Gold Games 4 kramen und die Elite Force-CD suchen... 



			
				eX2tremiousU am 10.08.2004 12:22 schrieb:
			
		

> IMO ATM nur "Versuche" was besser zu machen. Die GoreMods sind allesamt eher nutzlos


Kommt drauf an, wer sie benutzt. 



			
				eX2tremiousU am 10.08.2004 12:22 schrieb:
			
		

> genau wie die diversen Tweaking und Haste-Nicht-Gesehen-Gameplay Mods. Aber kommt Zeit, kommt Rat.


Das Spiel ist kaum eine Woche draußen und schon gibt es haufenweise Mods. Aber die Zeit (oder Nali_WarCow mit seinen Endlos-Threads zu Maps & Mods  ) wird die Spreu wohl vom Weizen trennen.


----------



## spassiger (10. August 2004)

Snark7 am 10.08.2004 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Netter wäre eine der folgenden Zusatzoptionen zur Lampe gewesen:
> 
> 1: Flares, wie in AVP, die man werfen kann. Vor suspekten "größeren" Stellen, d.h. wo man mehr gegner erwartet, wirft man eine und schafft sich so eine "Lichtinsel". Was auch sehr dramatisch aussähe.


Gibt es bereits als Mod zum Download: DOOM 3 Flares Mod (6 KB) (GamersHell)



			
				Snark7 am 10.08.2004 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> 2: Flammenwerfer. Man schießt sich Brennpfützen. Oder halt Brennzombies und schafft so Licht.


Gibt's auch schon: DOOM 3 Flamethrower Addition v0.2 Mod (144 KB) (GamersHell)


----------



## Snark7 (10. August 2004)

spassiger am 10.08.2004 16:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Snark7 am 10.08.2004 16:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hmmm, nett. Mal ausprobieren, aber erst nachdem ichs das erste Mal "normal" durchgespielt habe.


----------



## Peter23 (10. August 2004)

Tasadar am 04.08.2004 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Is was zu den Hardewarevorrasusetzungen bekannt? Glaubt ihr ich kann das mit meiner GF4TI flüssig spielen?



Nein! Noch nicht einmal anährend. Selbst auf mittleren Details wird es stark ruckeln.


----------



## Atropa (10. August 2004)

Peter23 am 10.08.2004 20:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Tasadar am 04.08.2004 14:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aha, und warum habe ich es letztens auf einer GF4 laufen sehen ? 
Sicher kann man es wohl nicht auf höchsten Einstellungen spielen, aber das die Karte das Game nicht mal annährend darstellen kann, ist schlicht und ergreifend, blödsinn. Dazu spielt der Rest von dem System wohl keine ganz unwichtige Rolle.


----------



## spassiger (11. August 2004)

Und wo wir uns hier gerade so schön über die PCGames-Wertung unterhalten, wollen wir doch die Konkurrenz nicht aus dem Auge verlieren. Christian „Xian“ Antkow hat folgendes über die 87er-Wertung der GameStar abgelassen:


> I still think Gamestar.de are the lowest form of sub-amoebic life on the planet.



(Quelle: Doom3.de-Forum)


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. August 2004)

spassiger am 11.08.2004 00:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wo wir uns hier gerade so schön über die PCGames-Wertung unterhalten, wollen wir doch die Konkurrenz nicht aus dem Auge verlieren. Christian „Xian“ Antkow hat folgendes über die 87er-Wertung der GameStar abgelassen:
> 
> 
> > I still think Gamestar.de are the lowest form of sub-amoebic life on the planet.
> ...



Das stimmt nicht ganz spassiger... Christian Antkow hat das wirklich gesagt, aber nicht über die 87er Wertung, sondern schon vor einigen Monaten....wahrscheinlich damals wegen der Geschichte mit der Gamestar....


----------



## JeanBaptisteBounford (11. August 2004)

Shadow_Man am 11.08.2004 01:26 schrieb:
			
		

> spassiger am 11.08.2004 00:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welche Geschichte ? Ihr redet alle nur von "Geschichte" aber nie, was passiert ist


----------



## Wurstbrot (11. August 2004)

JeanBaptisteBounford am 11.08.2004 02:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 11.08.2004 01:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da war irgendwas mit einer Doom3-Vorführung, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere... alle Journalisten mußten versprechen, nichts davon zu veröffentlichen, und im nächsten Heft hatte die Gamestar eine große Doom3-Vorschau.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. August 2004)

Wurstbrot am 11.08.2004 03:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Da war irgendwas mit einer Doom3-Vorführung, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere... alle Journalisten mußten versprechen, nichts davon zu veröffentlichen, und im nächsten Heft hatte die Gamestar eine große Doom3-Vorschau.


Nicht nur eine Vorschau, auch ein Video hatten sie dazu heimlich gefilmt.


----------



## Peter23 (11. August 2004)

Atropa am 10.08.2004 20:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Peter23 am 10.08.2004 20:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also auf meinem 3000mghz Rechner läuft das Spiel auf mitleren Details ohne AA oder AI flüssig. Wie soll das denn auf ner G4 laufen ? Vielleicht in 640 x 480 ohne Bump Mapping und Schatten. Aber da sollte es man doch lieber sein lassen und das Game später mal zocken, wenn man neue Hardware hat und das Game billig zu haben ist. Denn so runtergeschraubt sieht das ja nicht toll aus und dafür so viel Geld ausgeben ? Neeee..


P.S Ausserdem war die Frage nicht, ob die Karte das Game "darstellen" kann , sondern ob es flüssig (!) läuft,  (darunter verstehe ich über 40 FPS in jeder Situation) und das ist mit der Karte ja wohl nicht drin.


----------



## ArcticWolf (11. August 2004)

hm, also nach den Kommentaren hier überleg ich mir den Doom3 Kauf nochmal...50 € fürn Spiel was man nachm durchsppielen nicht im Netz zocken kann (ja, es geht, aber es macht bestimmt kaum Spass)..
Hab mir Wc3 gekauft und es nur im Netz gespielt, im SP nur 3 Missionen oder so.


----------



## Atropa (11. August 2004)

Peter23 am 11.08.2004 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Also auf meinem 3000mghz Rechner läuft das Spiel auf mitleren Details ohne AA oder AI flüssig. Wie soll das denn auf ner G4 laufen ?


Hm, ich weiss ja nicht was du mit deinem System angestellt hast, aber da müsste locker mehr drin sein.


> Vielleicht in 640 x 480 ohne Bump Mapping und Schatten.


Also auf dem System mit der GF4 lief das Game auf 800x600 und mittleren Details sehr gut, und sah dafür ganz gut aus. 


> P.S Ausserdem war die Frage nicht, ob die Karte das Game "darstellen" kann , sondern ob es flüssig (!) läuft,


Ich hatte schon verstanden, wie du das gemeint hast.


----------



## kingston (11. August 2004)

So...nach ca 1,5 Stunden spielzeit musste ich mal beenden. Muss meinen Puls mal wieder runterbringen.  
Also die Atmo ist schon gewaltig. Ich bin ständig im Angstzustand. Kein Scherz. Ich versuche mich wirklich in das Game zu versetzen und renne nicht stumpfsinnig durch die Levels. Das macht viell. den Unterschied aus warum es mancher Langweilig findet und der andere fast an Herzversagen wegstirbt.
Die Soundkulisse ist super. 
Wobei ich jedoch zustimmen muss ist die Monotonie. Tür auf, Gegner umnieten, nächster Raum usw. Wird bei knapp 20 Stunden sicher etwas fad werden aber wenn es mir das ganze Spiel über so geht wie jetzt werd ich nie länger als 1-2 Stunden spielen.


----------



## DHMaverick (12. August 2004)

Peter23 am 10.08.2004 20:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Tasadar am 04.08.2004 14:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau deshalb läuft es auch bei meinem Recher (2,6 XP, 512 MB RAM, GF4Ti4200 128 MB) auf Medium Details bei einer Auflösung von 800x600 auch mit 30-60 Frames.´


----------



## spassiger (12. August 2004)

kingston am 11.08.2004 23:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Also die Atmo ist schon gewaltig. Ich bin ständig im Angstzustand. Kein Scherz. Ich versuche mich wirklich in das Game zu versetzen und renne nicht stumpfsinnig durch die Levels. Das macht viell. den Unterschied aus warum es mancher Langweilig findet und der andere fast an Herzversagen wegstirbt.


Ich habe nun circa dreieinhalb Stunden Doom3 gespielt und kann daher auch schon einen ersten Ersteindruck vermitteln. Die Atmospähre übertrifft FarCry auf jeden Fall. Wenn im Dunkeln plötzlich sich ein Höllentor öffnet und eines dieser Viecher sich räkelt, um mich danach anzuspringen, ist das einfach  . Ansonsten ist das Spiel stellenweise leider - wie schon gesagt - zu vorhersehbar. Komischerweise geht immer dann das Licht aus, wenn Zombies kommen. Warum geht nicht auch mal das Licht aus, wenn keine Monster da sind? 



			
				kingston am 11.08.2004 23:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Soundkulisse ist super.


Ich spiele mit angeschlossenem 5.1-System und stimme dir zu, die Atmosphäre wird zu einem großen Teil auch vom Sound getragen. Wenn aus dem Hintergrund ein stilles „Save me“ oder ein höllisches Gelächter kommt und wieder mal das Licht zu flackern beginnt, kann man eine Stecknadel fallen hören.  Grafisch ist Doom3 unter meinen Erwartungen: Ich spiele auf mittleren Details auf 1024x768. Da ich gestern den Treiber erneuert habe (von Catalyst 4.5, der Abstürze produzierte, auf Catalyst 4.7) kann ich noch nichts zur Performance auf „High Details“ mit dem aktuellen Treiber sagen. Die Texturen sehen jedenfalls oftmals verwaschen aus, wenn man nahe an die Objekte herangeht, z.B. Fernseher, Kisten usw.  Das war in FarCry wesentlich besser. Dort wirkten selbst durch das Präzisionsgewehr herangezoomte Objekte kaum / gar nicht verwaschen. Und auch manche Köpfe in Doom3 haben zu wenig Polygone, die wirken auch in Bewegung eckig.    Sehenswert sind auf jeden Fall die Licht- und Schatteneffekte, Explosionen durch explosive Fässer sind auch nett anzusehen mit anschließend aufquellendem Rauch.  Die Physik-Engine hat mir in FarCry besser gefallen, manche Objekte fallen in Doom3 übertrieben, andere kaum oder gar nicht.



			
				kingston am 11.08.2004 23:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei ich jedoch zustimmen muss ist die Monotonie. Tür auf, Gegner umnieten, nächster Raum usw.


Im Moment kommen bei mir noch neue Monster hinzu, aber ich fürchte auch, dass demnächst Monotonie aufkommen wird.



			
				kingston am 11.08.2004 23:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Wird bei knapp 20 Stunden sicher etwas fad werden aber wenn es mir das ganze Spiel über so geht wie jetzt werd ich nie länger als 1-2 Stunden spielen.


Abwarten und das Beste hoffen... 


Thema Humor: Mich stören die SPAM-eMails nicht, ist eigentlich ganz lustig. Auch die in den Audio-Dateien versteckten Anspielungen und Aussagen wie „We hope you'll have a pleasant stay“ und „Amazing things will happen here soon“ sind immer wieder nett.  Und schlagt mich nicht für mein Englisch, ich hab's nach der 11. Klasse abgewählt.


----------



## Chicksaver (14. August 2004)

Also die beiden Aspekte von PCG verstehe ich nicht:
- Die Grafik zeigt einen enormen Hunger nach Hardware 
- Wer Fahrzeuge, Außen-Levels und ein taktisches Waffenarsenal erwartet, wird enttäuscht 

Warum werden die Hardwareanforderungen bitteschön in den Test einbezogen??!!! Das ändert doch nichts an dem Spiel! Wär die Hardware nicht hat, braucht doch Doom 3 nicht spielen!

Das klassische Doom kommt eben ohne Fahrzeuge, Außenlevels und für mich das völlig überflüssige Kommentar "taktisches Waffenarsenal" aus! Ich finde den Vergleich mit Battlefield bzw. Far Cry in diesen Punkten überflüssig!

Ansonsten muss ich sagen das Doom 3 wohl das intensivste Computerspiel aller Zeiten ist, aber nur wenn man es mit einem 5.1 System spielt, da man dann bei jedem Klappern, Stöhnen, Krachen und Rascheln zusammenzuckt! Von der Atmosphäre her: 99%!

Zum Schluss muss ich noch anmerken, dass Doom3 Far Cry sicherlich schlägt und dass ich trotz meiner Meinung kein dahergelaufener id Software Fan in der Art "id regiert, alles andre ist scheisse!" bin, sondern das nur meine Meinung ist. Far Cry war sensationell gut, doch Doom 3 ist besser!


----------



## spassiger (14. August 2004)

Chicksaver am 14.08.2004 21:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum werden die Hardwareanforderungen bitteschön in den Test einbezogen??!!! Das ändert doch nichts an dem Spiel! Wär die Hardware nicht hat, braucht doch Doom 3 nicht spielen!


Die Hardware-Anforderungen sagen aus, ob es das Spiel auch auf dem Massenmarkt schaffen kann oder nicht und ob man High-End-Hardware braucht, um das Spiel überhaupt spielen zu können. Ich halte eine solche Einstufung für sinnvoll, wenn das Spiel *nur* mit High-End-Hardware läuft und sich nicht „herunterskalieren“ lässt. Das ist bei Doom 3 aber, soweit ich weiß, der Fall. Der Kritikpunkt ist somit nicht ganz nachvollziehbar.



			
				Chicksaver am 14.08.2004 21:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Das klassische Doom kommt eben ohne Fahrzeuge, Außenlevels und für mich das völlig überflüssige Kommentar "taktisches Waffenarsenal" aus! Ich finde den Vergleich mit Battlefield bzw. Far Cry in diesen Punkten überflüssig!


Ein Präzisionsgewehr für enge Gänge ist wohl schon eine ziemlich abgedrehte Forderung...  Den Kritikpunkt kann ich auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen.



			
				Chicksaver am 14.08.2004 21:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Schluss muss ich noch anmerken, dass Doom3 Far Cry sicherlich schlägt und dass ich trotz meiner Meinung kein dahergelaufener id Software Fan in der Art "id regiert, alles andre ist scheisse!" bin, sondern das nur meine Meinung ist. Far Cry war sensationell gut, doch Doom 3 ist besser!


Wenn du deine Meinung nun noch genau begründen könntest...


----------



## tomy9999 (16. August 2004)

na ihr muschis,

nachdem ich jetzt mal durchgelesen hab, was ihr hier so absondert, muß ich mal meinen senf dazugeben:

für mich ist doom 3 mit abstand der beste ego-shooter des jahres, wenn nicht der letzten jahre. und nix anderes.

dazu muß man eben wissen, was doom3 ist: ein reinrassiger egoshooter. weiterentwicklung von doom, dem game das dieses genre (zusammen mit wolfenstein) erfunden hat.

doom3 ist eben kein taktik-shooter. wer sowas will, zockt halt was anderes.

doom war nie und wird wohl nie ein multiplayer-game werden. muß es auch nicht. mir ist ein großer singelplayer-modus 100-mal lieber. vermutlich brauch ich auch deutlich länger als 20 stunden, da das langsam vorantasten, tür um tür eben ein anders spielprinzip ist, als blindes-online-multifrag. wer das will, zock eben ut oder was anders.

und für wen fahrzeuge für den spaßfaktor an nem game wichtig sind, hat wohl das prinzip von doom3 nicht verstanden. zum snipergewehr sag ich jetzt mal nix..

far cry war auch ziemlich geil. deshalb hab ichs wohl auch 2x durchgezockt. nur isses eben ANDERS. nicht besser oder schlechtert, eben anders. wenn mans schon vergleichen muß, dann eher noch mit der marine-campagne von AVP2.

die athmosphäre und die spannungsdichte von doom3 sind ungeschlagen. soundkulisse, schritte, stöhnen, dunkelheit, beklemmende enge. das macht den reiz und würde in außenlevels vom spielprinzip nicht funktionieren. muß es aber auch nicht. warum sind große außenlevels für manche hier so wichtig ??

ich mag die interaktion mit der technik in der marsstation. codes besorgen. 
auch die grafik ist wohl über jeden zweifel erhaben. besoders gefreut hab ich mich, das das game mit ner ati 9500 pro in 1024 auf mitleren details absolut flüssig geht und einfach geil aussieht. von wegen hardwarehunger ...

für mich hat das game eindeutig mehr als 90 % verdient. wen die redaktion von pcg das anders sieht: bitteschön. ich kann mir meine eigene meinung bilden, da interessiert mich die wertung von nem magazin ehrlich gesagt garnicht.

wer einen singelplayer egoshooter sucht, nicht blind ballernd durch die levels rasen will sondern gern in die atmosphäre vom spiel eintaucht, liegt bei doom3 genau richtig.


----------



## XxSnEaKeRxX (16. August 2004)

Also insgesamt ein gutes Spiel, obwohl ich mir mehr erhofft habe. Die Levels sind sehr linear und eintönig, da es keine Abwechslung gibt, wie z.B. richtige Außenlevels. Die Gegner sind aber richtig gut gelungen. Ich finde aber, dass der "Schockfaktor" nach einer Zeit flöten geht, weil man ganz genau weiß wann und wo ein Monster kommt. Am Anfang habe ich mich erst noch richtig oft erschreckt. Mitlerweile ist es normal, dass aus jeder dunklen Ecke jemand hervorspringt. Far Cry finde ich aufgrund des besseren Leveldesigns und der ausbalancierten Levels (Außen- und Innenlevel) besser als Doom 3. Es kommt einfach mehr Atmosphäre rüber als bei Doom 3. Die Grafik ist gleich gut. Bei Far Cry ist die Realität der Grafik aber besser als bei Doom 3, weil dort nicht alles so plastisch und zu sehr nach "Computergrafik" aussieht. Demnach finde ich auch, dass bei Far Cry mehr Action und ein besseres Flair drin ist als bei Doom 3. Man kann sich besser ins Spiel reinversetzen. Trotzdessen setzt Doom 3 höhere Maßstäbe in Sachen Grafik und Animationen bzw. Effekte, wovor sich Far Cry aber nicht verstecken muss. In Sachen Leveldesign und Abwechslung kann sich id Software aber noch mehr von anderen abgucken. Ich freu mich daher schon auf Half Life 2 und S.T.A.L.K.E.R, die Doom 3 bestimmt übertreffen werden, was Realismus und Atmosphäre angeht. Alles in Allem hat Doom 3 zurecht nur 90 % verdient.


----------



## spassiger (16. August 2004)

XxSnEaKeRxX am 16.08.2004 11:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Grafik ist gleich gut. Bei Far Cry ist die Realität der Grafik aber besser als bei Doom 3, weil dort nicht alles so plastisch und zu sehr nach "Computergrafik" aussieht.


Zur Grafik kann ich nur sagen:  und  in einem. Ich weiß nicht, warum es hier so selten erwähnt wird, aber manche Texturen (z.B. bei Computer-Konsolen) sind derart niedrig aufgelöst, da vergeht einem einfach die Lust  , und das auf „High Details“. Die Licht- und Schatteneffekte und die Explosionen sowie die Grafik aus entfernter Sicht (wenn man nicht direkt davorsteht) ist natürlich großartig.


----------



## tomy9999 (16. August 2004)

spassiger am 16.08.2004 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> XxSnEaKeRxX am 16.08.2004 11:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




zu niedrig aufgelöste texturen:

ati-karte?
dann wahrscheinlich im treibermenü der graka falsche einstellungen. hatte ich zunächst auch, derart verschwommen, daß man den text kaum lesen kann.
mit richtigen einstellungen sind die texturen der konsolen gestochen scharf aufgelöst....


----------



## Atropa (16. August 2004)

tomy9999 am 16.08.2004 19:19 schrieb:
			
		

> zu niedrig aufgelöste texturen:
> 
> ati-karte?
> dann wahrscheinlich im treibermenü der graka falsche einstellungen. hatte ich zunächst auch, derart verschwommen, daß man den text kaum lesen kann.
> mit richtigen einstellungen sind die texturen der konsolen gestochen scharf aufgelöst....


Ich glaube er meint nicht die Texte in der Konsole, sondern eher die Texturen von der Umgebung. Schau dir mal von weiterem eine Wand an, und laufe dann an diese ganz ran, dann siehst du was er mit unscharfen Texturen meint.


----------



## spassiger (16. August 2004)

Atropa am 16.08.2004 19:24 schrieb:
			
		

> tomy9999 am 16.08.2004 19:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, ATi-Karte. Atropa hat's verstanden. Die Konsolen, bei denen die Waffe herunterklappt, wenn man an sie herangeht, schauen gestochen scharf und wunderbar aus und nebenbei ist die Innovation, dass man sie direkt „aus dem Spiel heraus“ bedienen kann, meiner Meinung nach genial.  Nur die Deckplatten daneben sehen teilweise arg verwaschen aus. Ich werde nachher einen Screenshot nachliefern...


----------



## spassiger (16. August 2004)

spassiger am 16.08.2004 19:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde nachher einen Screenshot nachliefern...


Guckst du hier: doom3_textur_brei1.jpg (60 kb) und doom3_textur_brei2.jpg (30 kb).
In den dick schwarz eingerahmten Kästen sind jeweils die vergrößerten Ausschnitte (= Figur steht direkt vor der Wand) zu sehen. Nicht gerade ansehnlich...


----------



## Protoss (31. August 2004)

XxSnEaKeRxX am 16.08.2004 11:45 schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> Far Cry finde ich aufgrund des besseren Leveldesigns und der ausbalancierten Levels (Außen- und Innenlevel) besser als Doom 3. Es kommt einfach mehr Atmosphäre rüber als bei Doom 3. Die Grafik ist gleich gut. Bei Far Cry ist die Realität der Grafik aber besser als bei Doom 3, weil dort nicht alles so plastisch und zu sehr nach "Computergrafik" aussieht. Demnach finde ich auch, dass bei Far Cry mehr Action und ein besseres Flair drin ist als bei Doom 3. Man kann sich besser ins Spiel reinversetzen.
> .........
> Alles in Allem hat Doom 3 zurecht nur 90 % verdient.



Genau meine Meinung, Doom 3 ist gut, aber nicht das Beste, was es z.Zt. gibt, sondern auf der gleichen Stufe wie z.B. FAR CRY.
Die Grafik bei FAR CRY ist abwechslungsreicher, dafür kommt halt mehr Gruselstimmung bei DOOM 3 auf, ist halt je nach Geschmack für den einen oder anderen besser.
Darüber lässt sich ja bekanntlich nicht streiten...   
Ich finde wir dürfen froh sein, wenn solche Hammerspiele rauskommen, und 100% zufrieden ist der Spieler ja eh nie, wäre ja auch schlimm, sonst gäbe es auch keine MODS und keine Fortsetzungen von Spielen.  

Ich finde die Wertung 92% für FC und 90% für Doom 3 ist okay.
Denn einen wirklich guten Multiplayer hat Doom 3 nicht, 
will nicht sagen, dass F.C. den hat, aber besser ist er auf jeden Fall.

In diesen Sinne noch ein froher "Headshot" oder so.


----------

